# The days of BunBun&Slave



## Xila (Dec 23, 2007)

(See the second post for the blog!)

Before you begin, Please note I have it divided into two parts. =P Mine and BunBun's.
Please, also don't be afraid to post! ^^ I will put your question/comment under the "Comment" section with an answer, then delete your posts. So be sure to check back. (Constructive criticism is <3'd!) Also, be sure to post what day you are talking about.

Xila~~~

Dec. 23
Hi! I started this journal/blog thing today. =3 I hope you like it.

Anyway, Some of you may know that my mom wants nothing to do with BunBun vet wise. Somehow she doesn't get the risks of not neutering animals. =/
Anyway, I asked if I saved the money and found a good vet if I could get BunBun nutered, and she said yes! 

There is a small animal clinic in town, I might check it out. It has no sort of website... I wonder if it has an email? I want to ask a few questions.

Anyway, My mom's birthday is tomorrow. I thought I'd throw that in. I feel bad for her- when she was growing up, she never got a big birthday party. D= Hardly any presents(Either a lot on her birthday and only a few on Christmas, or a few on her birthday and a lot on Christmas), and no friends over! (Nobody could go out so close to a holiday)
I couldn't imagine that...

Anyway, yay! Christmas break! =D I'll be letting BunBun have more run time now, since I'll have time to watch him. Today he was out for several hours. (As aposed to 30 minutes or so one a week- I know, he needs more run time. With any luck, I'll get some NICs for Christmas and build him a huge extension to his cage.)

He was being bad, so I put him in his cage. Now he seems to be giving me the cold shoulder for some reason. =/

I washed his water bottle today. I usually put in some water and rice and slosh it around for a long time. My mom suggested a bit of salt, too, but I said I wanted to check first. How do you guys wash your water bottles and how often? I'd love to hear from you.

-Xila

BunBun~~~

Oi, hello RO! How are you all today? My name is BunBun. I am a male albino.

Anyway, since the slave has been staying home for a while (For whatever reason), I've been getting a lot of free time. =D
However, right now I'm mad at her. How dare she take me from my exploring? I was just snooping around near her computer. She gives me a raisin, and extends another to me. I reach for it, she moves it back. I go again, same thing. Eventually, she places it in my home. I hop in and eat the raison, only to see she had closed the door behind me! How rude!

Ich. Anyway, I'm now ignoring her. But she is making it up to me. She pets me and gave me this colorful thing. it rattles, but I'm not sure why. It smells nice, though. Maybe I'll know what it does later.







While running today, I discovered a door she usually had closed was open. I hop in to investigate. It was nice- Lots of curtains and pillows, and books (I recognize them, as my person gives me this big yellow book to play with sometimes. She calls it a "Phone book", whatever that may be.)
As soon as she found me, I was promptly removed. )= 

It's been very cold lately. has anyone else noticed this?

The persons of my house also brought this huge prickly plant in the house and dressed it up. Pfft, why they did it is beyond me. Furthermore, why is it by my cage?
Ah, those humans... I'll never understand them!

*BunBun 


Comments/Questions for this day:


----------



## Xila (Dec 25, 2007)

Xila~~~
Jan. 9 08 (...Wait, what? o-O It just jumped from the 6th to the 9th... Come to think of it, these dates are all messed up! Oh well.)
Sorry I can't put much, I'm over my curfew by quite a bit.
But, Basicly, nothing much happened. I got a video of BunBun munchin' his greens, but I'll upload it tomorrow. ^^

~Xila

**BunBun

Oi. For Xila, Tomorrow=Some time next WEEK for all you know!
Ah, anyway, nothing much happened. I stayed in my cage today... :disgust:Silly girl still doesn't know a good rabbit when she sees one!
Silly girl. :craziness

*BunBun


Xila~~~
Jan. 6, 08

Forgot to write yesterday. =P Sorrry.
BunBun got lots of time out today!
Boo. School tomorrow. D= Hey, I was thinking of getting bunbun a girlfriend. ^^
a. I think he can ge lonely...
b. I've thought about it- I think I'm ready for another rabbit if I wanted one.
But anyway, he is 7-9 months old, would probably be the dominate (aka "alpha") rabbit... he is sweet, yet can be forcefull and stuborn. What kind of rabbit should I get...
Breed wise?
Personality wise?
Age wise?
Anythign else you think I should consitter in a rabbit?

Please post!

~Xila

BunBun***
What is all this talk of gettign me a girlfriend?  What is it and why would I want one?

Oh well. Lots of run time today! (But I was forced in my cage for a few hours. They were messing with the "wood stove", as they called it.) She thought I'd get ash all over me. D= So I stuck my head in the stove a few times(Please note it was out, and had been out for several hours), that doesn't mean I'd get dirty! Silly girl. :craziness
Now the house is all smokey. >.> Ick!

*BunBun



Xila~~~
Jan. 5, 08
Forgot to update. It's a typical day- Nothing new.

~Xila

**BunBun

Oi, that was short... This is by far the saddest entry yet.
Anyway, I got lots of time out. =3 always a good thing!

*BunBun




Xila~~~
Jan. 4, 08

Ok, real quick (I'm almost an hour over my curfew!)
Nothing much happened. It was one of those days where bad things happen, but that does not seem to dampen your spirit. I'm so sorry for the short entry, I'll do more tomorrow!

~Xila

**BunBun

Nothing much happened today. She did, however, stuff some hay in my grass tunnel. =3 it's much easier.
Wha? the hanging feeder? Naw. I'd rather do it the hard way! =D
She says she'll probably give me some run time tomorrow. yay!

*BunBun



Xila~~~
Jan. 3, 08

WAIT! Don't shoot me, I've got the pictures! ^^;
I even snapped some more, just for your wait.

Remember, there are all natural pictures! I did not assist on any of these, he did these himself. =P

Anyway, BunBun and the tunnel...
It's just this 7in blue tunnel bunBun can't seem to figgure out...

He tried it as a necklace...






And a shirt...





And even a KILT...










And a one-peice...





...And then he got frustraited and began throwing it around. =P






Here are some failed attempts:





Babushka? xD
Maybe he is trying to immitate mah awesome hoodie? =3





And a... whatever you want to tall that... xD (I love this picture. I'm thinking of making it my computer backround.)
He was actually running around the cage with this thing on his head like this. I was laughing my head off, but then he started to get scared, and I took pitty on him and slipped it off. =P
What a silly baby! xP

Today, nothing much happened, to say the least.

~Xila

**BunBun

Darnit! D< I was really hoping those pictures would "Mysteriously disapeer"...
Today was your typical day. =P
However, there has been some strange activity in the tiled room...

They appear to be emptying and cleaning the big white, cold box that holds their food. (and they seem to magicly pull fruits and greens from it, too! Cool!)

Does anyone else's slaves do this? I wish the little slave let me out so i could see what the silly humans were up to in my tiled room, but she did not let me out today.
And I was being so good, too! :disgust:

Silly humans, don't know good behavior when they see it... :craziness

*BunBun

Xila~~~
Jan. 2, 08

Hi!
Nothing much today, except we went back to school after break...
My dad left for several months. D=
He is a railgringer, and does this every winter... but, so soon after Christmas? that's terrible. D= He left today, and won't be back for a long time...
)=

BunBun did not get a salad today, as I did not have time to check if Baby Spinach was ok.
Well, that's about all...
School, there was homeroom:

My friend made a 30-second romeo and juliet with two lead pencils. xD She borrowed my turquoise lead pencil and my other friend's pink lead pencil, and it went like:

Romeo: (Blue) Hi! You are ugly, but pretty!
Juliet: (Pink) well, you are just ugly, so I don't like you. *Pushes off desk*

...
The end. 
xD

Pictures? Tommorow, I SWEAR, or you can shoot me. =P

~Xila

**BunBun

Oioi. She'll sever get around to the pictures, I recomend you get ready. 
Not that I mind not showing those embarissing pictures...

No salad today? CHEEPO! D<
Not only that, but the human was gone for almost EIGHT HOURS! 
Silly girl. Doesn't she know I eat her socks when she is not home? :disgust:

Just your run-of-the-mill day, I suppose...

But, I have managed to pull an entire row of grass off the grassmat I got on that one day... =D
But the human does not think that is something impressive... Duh! If course it is! Do you know how tight they weave that stuff?
Silly girl... :craziness

*BunBun



Xila~~~
Jan. 1, 08

Happy New Year!
Not much today.
One question- is Baby Spinach ok for rabbits? I ran out of letuce today and that's all I have left, sad to say. I was wondering what I'll do tomorrow for BunBun's greens. D=

On the subject of greens, BunBun got an extra treat today in his salad! ^^
Bananna! =D

(I happened to be eating a bananna when I realized I forgot BunBun's morning greens, and there was only a few inches left of the bananna, so I just cut it up and threw it in. ^^)
The pictures of BunBun, I SWEAR, tomorrow. I have not had a chance to upload the pictures, and I'm allready over ten minutes above my curfew.

~Xila


~~BunBun
Nothing much happened today. I got bananna in my salad, though. =D always an appreashiated treat.
The human forgot to feed me again. Silly girl... 
I don't know HOW she forgets, I'm literally 2 feet away from her!
But she remembered, and gave me some before she went to bed.
She is still giving me less than usual. Not sure why. I don't think I'm chubby at all! She must immagine it... :craziness

*BunBun




Xila~~~
Dec. 31, 07/08
_*HAPPY NEW YEAR!*_
How was your new year? Mine was same old-same old, but still.
Who else watched the ball drop?

Yarhar. Yesterday or so, we were in Bilo (It's a grocery store), and there is another in my town called Weis, and it's almsoy exacly the same thing except for the layout... So I asked "Are we in Bilo?" When there literaly was a HUGE NEON SIGN that said "WELCOME TO BILO" about 10 feet from me head. xDDD

...What? Pictures of BunBun with the thinggy on his head?
Tomorrow. I'm tired. xD
(Yay! Procrastinators unite!
...
...
Later.)

~Xila

~~BunBun

What is a new year, and why is it so important?
Silly humans and their traditions. I have yet to understand them.

Who waits almost 12 hours in the middle of some city to watch a huge glass ball drop?
:disgust::craziness


On another, (Slightly)less insane note, I noticed my human glancing at something frequently. I went on shortly after her and snagged the link;
http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=9832966

It's another rabbit! How insulting. D< Doesn't she know she has one litteraly 2 feet away from her?
Again, silly human. But I did notice this rabbit was being glanced at a lot... I wonder if this is the start of something?
Probably not, but it never hurt to wonder.

*BunBun



Xila~~~
Dec. 30
Ok, Just real quick: (I'm tired. =P)

Ok, I made Bunny Biscuts today (Craisn toppings!)




BunBun loved them! =D

I went shopping, too.





Always an awesome treat





I tunnel! (About 7 in long.)

The Casheir was funny. =P My family left, and gave me some money to buy it, and he said
"Didn't your family just leave?"
*"Yeah"*
"I hope they are comming back."
*"Probably."*
"Nah. I heard them, They said they are leaving and never comming back, like, ever."

xD (In bold is me- Yay for short, choppy sentences!)

BunBun has not figgured out het it was a tunnel. He has: Figured it out it is easy to throw
(Will put up picture tomorrow)
it makes a wonderful hat
(Picture tomorrow)
And it also is very stylish!
(He was wearing it almost like clothing, but he took it off before I could get a picture. )=)
^ No, really. With the hat and clothing, no human interaction. he did it on his own. 
(Why, thoguh, is beyond me...)

I also could not figure out wich way you pushed open the Video rental door. xD





I've started giving BunBun Fresh Greens...
I know you are supposed to every day, but you will learn these things about my mom:

- She likes BunBun, But:
- Does not want BunBun to go to Vets
- Does not want BunBun Nutered (Thinks it is a "Waist of money")
- Does not want "The stupid Bunny to get all our food" (Craisins, raisins, salad, etc.)


I also reduced BunBun's food to 1/4th a cup (I noticed he was getting a bit on the chubby side! ;O)

When I first put it in there, he looked at his almost empty food bowl and looked back up at me like "What, that's it? Is there some mistake?"

xP Priceless...





NOT FOR BUUNNNIIEESSS... =P





The Tripod (The legs extend)

~Xila

~~BunBun

Oi, A typical day.
The human did give me a new source of ammusement, thoguh...
Big blue thinggy.
Peitty cool. I love to throw it around! ;D

Makes me wonder if it is ment for anything else...
Nah. =P
She keeps settign it up so it is vertical, but I don't know why. It looks better in my litterbox, facing up and down and all smooshed up!
(Let's hope the human doesn't get into designing. Poor girl, she doesn't get it, no matter how many times I stand it back up! :craziness)

Silly girl. Did she say she is limiting my food, too?
She says I'm "Chubby".
I think she is immagining it...
:craziness

*BunBun



Xila~~~
Dec. 29
Nothing much happened. We spent a half hour hauling wood to the house, but, other than that, noting much. D=

~Xila

~~BunBun
Yuck. That little human! She sat around and did nothing all day! What a lazy girl... D<
Nothing much happened. Today was rather boring, to say the least.

*BunBun




Xila~~~
Dec. 28

I've returned! Nothing much happened. =P However, I think while I was gone BunBun reached... _-ahem-_ "Adulthood", if you catch my drift... =P
I do want to get him nutured. Does anyone go to the South Towne small animal hospital? (It is under NY Rabbit Savvy vets) 
I was wondering if I should bring him in for a checkup, just to see how much they know about rabbits.... But how much will that cost me? I only have about $80, and that is for his nuter. 

What do you think? I need your oppinions!

Oh, and the day before we left for my cousins', BunBun got a lot of time out. With pictures! ^^








































BunBun and his forbidden toy. ;D (See below)




















BunBun says he looks fat in this picture, but I don't believe him. ^^








About the forbidden toy thing, I ahve this adorable little polar bear tree ordament... Cutest thing ever, but I have no use for it!
BunBun likes it, however, and every time he goes out he literaly runs over and pluckes it right off the tree! 
I don't like him/let him have/having it, though, as it is not bunny safe.

xD

A video: (Very bad lighting)
http://s39.photobucket.com/albums/e153/Pet_loveo1/?action=view&current=BunBun-StuffedBear1.flv

Ah... If only the solution to all bad gifts were letting your rabbit eat them!
(Not literaly eat.)


~Xila

~~~BunBun

The little human returened. She then went on a cleaning spree shortly after... that human never ceses to puzzle me!
She shooed me out of my cage, and cleaned my water bottle, and food bowl, and litterbox, and she took out my rug, and all my toys... by the time she put me back in the cage was completly different!
I now don't have a hideing box. )= She says she'll get me one, tough, so that is good.

Why does the human continously repeat the word "Nuter"? And what does that even mean? 
Oh well. I'm sure it has nothing to do with me...

*BunBun

PS: Mods, if these images are too big, so sorry. D= My computer is being a total... Well... You know.
So, I did crop them, but I'm not sure if it stayed that way. If you wish to crop/resize, please do so. ^^


Xila~~~
Dec. 25

Yay! Christmas! =D 
My Christmas was awesome. ^^ I did not get much (Hence not asking for much) But BunBun did. ;D

My Stuff:





My dad got that for me. Cute, huh? it's an egyptian cat candle holder. =D





Who doesn't love colored pencils? =D





Adorable mouse pad- It looks like my doggie. ^^ (Pictures farther down)





hehe- a cute mug with one of my favourite pictures on it:
(I'll put it here when I dig it up from the thousands of pictures I have. xD)





A huge, solid milk chocolate hershy kiss as big as your palm- it doesn't get much better than that! ;D





Isn't it pretty? it's a clip- real peacok(sp?) feathers. =D





Sketch pad! ^^





This one is cool- Paper stain glass. You color it in with markers and it is see through! =D





A stocking stuffer, but still cool. =D I call it an "ADD stick"... For people like me with ADD, who could stare at it for hours. xDD





Also cool- Watercolor pencils. you draw and put water on it to make a watercolor effect, or put water on the pencil and draw with watercolors. =D

Anyway, I was gone most of the day. We always go to my grandma's. My aunt was staying there. ^^
We brought out American Escimo Spitz Desi over:





and my grandma had her dog, Bandit:





And my aunt Karen had her dog, Joe:





So, three dogs in one place. One girl and three boys... Lots of sniffing and barking, but they eventually settled down and had a good time. ^^
So, yeah. We spent most of the day there, had a good meal, etc. It was calming. =P

~Xila

BunBun~~~




...
...
...
...
Oh? Is it finally my turn? (Sheesh, she took forever!)

Ah, anyway, today seemed to be another day the humans were not at home, but in the morning the little one offfered me a lot of gifts... I still don't know why, but hey, a gift is a gift!
(Curtosy of the little slave for taking the pictures... I lagamorph like me finds it dificuly to hold a camera...
And yet we can somehow type. ;3)





A cool grass tunnel. Unfourtinatly, it was a size to small (I can only stick my head in it), but I still find it amuzing to nibble. =D





I allready have some of this, and I don't like it... Not sure what I'm going to do with it. I might give it away.





The little slave says I ahve enough treats, and I can't have this one, but it smells good! :inlove:









This one is cool- Carrot flavoured pudding drops!
How awesome is that?
Don't get me wrong, I don't like carrots, but artifical subsitutes? YUM!
I only got one, though. Phooee Xila and her nutrition stuffiez! She is never going to get my entire turst *that* way... :disgust:





I like this one, but is a bit hard to get a grip on. =P





Again with the snack stuff, she is saving this one for later. (Blast it! If only I was tall enough to jump on top of the video cabinit. D=<









A brush? Wait, what kind of present is that...?





it's a grass mat, and it's awesome! What can I say? 





I love this one- It rattles! I think it has seeds in it. It also is made of some sort of rope, so It is easy for me to pick up, too! =D





Another throw-around toy.

Oh well. That's it. =P I wish she offered me presents like this every day... 
I still don't get why she picked that day, of all days, to do this... oh well. Maybe next year.

*BunBun






Xila~~~
Dec. 24

Today was my mom's birthday. not much to day, I spent most of the day at my Grandma's. After we were home, I let BunBun out for a few hours to play.
I got an early Christmas present- 20 NIC grids! =D(With connectors)
Yay!

~Xila


BunBun~~~
The human was gone most of the day. D=< Why does she leave me here all the time? Silly girl...
But, after the slave returned, I was let out for several hours.
I'm not sure why she doesn't want me on the sofa... Sure, I may poo... and pee... But that is all besides the point! If I was her, I'd let me on the sofa...
Today the girl asked me if I get bored when they were gone. Then she said something along the lines of "Well, You won't be after tomorrow"... I wonder what she could mean? WHat is tomorrow?

Ah, the insolence of being born only last summer... you know nothing of what is going on! )=

*BunBun


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 25, 2007)

Hi Xila, your BunBun sounds like a real HOOT. I agree with him, he should be allowed on the sofa. You should just put a old throw on it in case he has an accident.

I'm looking forward to seeing pictures of him.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## Haley (Dec 25, 2007)

Great blog (I love the idea of it being for both of you)! Did you both have a nice Christmas?

BunBun sounds adorable! Do you have any pics?


----------



## Xila (Dec 26, 2007)

*Haley wrote: *


> Great blog (I love the idea of it being for both of you)! Did you both have a nice Christmas?
> 
> BunBun sounds adorable! Do you have any pics?


*Thank you! =D Yes, I intend to put up more pics. ^^ I take more every day! (I'm thinking of making the first post the blog, and making the seccond one a photo gallery. D How would that sound?)*


"Hi Xila, your BunBun sounds like a real HOOT. I agree with him, he should be allowed on the sofa. You should just put a old throw on it in case he has an accident.

I'm looking forward to seeing pictures of him.

Susan:apollo:"

*Heh. =P When you have two dogs and a bunch of cats, an "Old throw" is scarce. xD But yes, I've been working of finding something.
Yeah, I expect to out up more pictures. ;D*


----------



## Xila (Dec 26, 2007)

*TDOB&S= On hadious untill Friday. D= I will check back, reply to comments, etc, but will not undate. What good is "The Days of BunBun&Slave" if there is no BunBun? 

Anyway, my mom will be watching BunBun. I'll be Emailing her daily reminding her to check BunBun's food and water... She tends to forget. D= That is one huge reason I don't want to go. I know from experiance she will forget to take care of BunBun. I don't want to come home to a starved and dehydrated bun... nobody does!
So, thus, I will daily call and Email her. ^^
(I wonder is I can leave my Webcam on BunBun's cage... Hm! I'll ask!)

Placed in huge bold letters for your... um... well, just because I can. xD


EDIT: Ok, I have the webcam started up! If you want to view it (If you ever get bored and want to spy on my bun) my Yahoo is Quinalah- Sorry, I only have Yahoo. )= (Don't bother messenging me)

Sorry for the crappy quality... what more did you expect from a $5 webcam?
*


----------



## Xila (Dec 27, 2007)

Mini update:

I set up the webcam, as you know, and just thought I'd let you know BunBun is doing fine (Maybe a bit lonely. D=)

Some Webcam snapshots:





Just a random one. ^^





xDD He knocked his food bowl off the hinge... I'll have to email my mom to fix that (Circled in red- sorry it is a bit dark, Just look hard.)





"Dead Bunny Flop" (DBF)
(This actually scared me... Looking up at the corner of your screen to see your bun laying flat on his side when you are almost 200 miles away? Not fun. xD He actually stayed like that for a long time, and I was about to ask my mom to check on him, but he got up and started washing before I sent the message..)

I'll be adding more screenshots throught the day, so keep checking back!
I hope BunBun will be ok all alone. D;
:missyou


----------



## Xila (Dec 31, 2007)

By the way, I'm back now. ^^


----------



## Xila (Jan 1, 2008)

Just thought I'd say...

_*HAPPY NEW YEAR!!*_


----------



## Xila (Jan 4, 2008)

I added those pictures you've been waiting for of BunBun with the tunnel. =D


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 4, 2008)

This is the most awesome picture of BunBun! He's so cute! We've been oogling over him for awhile now......


----------



## Xila (Jan 4, 2008)

Thank you, Bo B! ^^

I love that picture too. =D I made it my avvie.

Really? ^^ People (besides me) Oogle over him?

Cool! =D


----------



## Xila (Jan 7, 2008)

I asked a question on the 6th. Just bumping the thread so more people might see it. ^^

Respond, please! leaseplease:


----------



## missyscove (Jan 7, 2008)

Bun bun is a cutie! He does seem a tad bit spoiled though 

My mom's birthday is December 25th. I know just what you mean about your mom's birthday.


----------



## Xila (Jan 7, 2008)

Yarhar, Yes, he's my spoiled baby. ^^

I agree- it must stink having a birthday on(or extremly close to) the holidays... Expically a big one, like Christmas. D=

It somehow reminds me on an AFV clip I once saw- This little kid was looking at a calander, and he suddenly blurts out "OMG! MOM! I was born on my birthday!!"

xD


----------



## Xila (Jan 9, 2008)

As you know (or, should know) editing is banned, so no update. (Over my curfew again, sorry!)


----------



## Pipp (Jan 9, 2008)

Cool, I've never noticed this Blog before, it's awesome!

Can you not just add a new page for new entries? The drawback with editing posts is that no one can tell it's been updated without checking. 

New posts come up as 'recent' posts, and can put the Blog at the top of the listings where people who are just browsing can see it. 

ADDITIONAL: Also, people having it on their 'Watched Topics' list won't be advised of edits, only new posts.

Thanks for the entertaining Blog!



sas


----------



## Haley (Jan 9, 2008)

Oh yeah, you should definitely just make new posts when you update! Here I am wondering why you never posted picture of this gorgeous boy and then I come and check the thread and see they were edited in 

Hes so beautiful! I love those loong ears. Tell BunBun he can come to Michigan for a visit anytime!


----------



## Xila (Jan 10, 2008)

Well, I suppose I could. I actually had not thought of that before. ^^ Thanks for posting! Haley, your avvie is SO cute! ^^ Ok, Majurity rules, I'll make a new post when I update, then! =D Yarharhar. xD I update every night before I go to bed. I usually go to bed about 11:00pm EST (GMT -5 hours, That is why I'm often cut short VIA curfew, 11pm) 

Xila~~~
Jan. 9, 08.

This is insane! it's almost the middle of JANUARY and it's tee-shirt weather up here! o-o (and you are reading about someone used to 10*F winters!)

Anyway, I forgot to say, that day I didn't update, I snapped some pictures of BunBun having some free time. ^^

I got some movies, but they'll have to wait. sorry, curfew time!

~Xila

**BunBun
Yarhar. =P At least *I* don't have a curfew! YAY!

But anyway, here are the pictures she wanted me to post for her;
(Sorry, mods, being a bunny I don't know how to resize immages. )= The little human never taught me. if you would like to resize, feel free.)





Chillin' with my friend. =3 I wish she was more chatty, thoguh. I get lonely. )=





...What cord? I see no cord! :whistling





The girl likes this one: she says it just BEGGS "Now, was that REALLY nessary?"





ME? No, of course I wasn't chewing the tree! I was...
...
...
-zooms away-


And she wanted me to throw this one in:




"Who, me? make this mess? I'd never! :innocent"

I guess that's all. ^^ Night!


*BunBun


----------



## Xila (Jan 11, 2008)

Xila~~~
Jan. 10, 08.

Nothinf much. =P We were doodlign on the board begore buss group.. tha's always fun. By friend jessica likes a guy named Ben, and I write "Jessica <3's Bun" and before I can write the other Bun she jumps over and covered it p becasue she thought I said "ben".

=P
~Xila

**BunBun 

Typical day... The girl was taking pictures of me, thoguh. I'll put them up tomorrow.

*BunBun


----------



## Xila (Jan 12, 2008)

Xila~~~
Jan. 11, 08

Nothing much. The 50 dollar check my grandma gave me (and spelled both my first and last name wrong... did I ever tell you about that? if not, my loony grandma gave me and my brother a $50 check for Christmas... On my check it was made out to "Kaytherine Wigglesworth"... xD My name is spelled "Katherine", and she put HER last name instead of mine. o-o;;; )

The check is still being cashed, so We'll see. Every penny is going to BunBun's vet checkups and neuter. ^^ ANY leftovers will be spent on toys and things for him.

I ran out of veggies, too. =O always the start of a tragedy...

~Xila

BunBun**

Nothing much, typical day. I noticed the dressed up plant is getting shabby, and there had been talk about "taking it down"... taking it down where? Silly girl. :craziness
I'd gladly "remove" it! Give it to ME!

I got a new toy- a SOCK! =D
Don't get me wrong, it's one of the best toys I have! ^^ If anyone is looking for cheap toys, (IE; toilet paper tubes, keys, etc.) defiantly try socks. =D (Just be sure they do not have anything bunny-harmful on them- such as fabric softiner or soap- or loose threads! and don't be afraid to try used ones from the person your bunny trusts most... I have no preference, but I do love socks. So light and easy to throw around; It's one of those little ones nobody fits into and has no match. An awesome solution to your miss-matched sock problem!)

And remember, when it comes to toys, NEVER rule out the simple! Just be sure youâve checked them over and did a little research before giving them to your bun(s). The girl checks over my sock every morning to be sure I have not pulled any threads loose.

Youâd be surprised how many unused objects just lying around your house your bunny will love!

*BunBun


----------



## Xila (Jan 13, 2008)

Xila
Jan. 13, 08 (Huh? What happened to the 12th? )

Oh well.xD

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=31850&forum_id=1
I got BunBun's cage extention up! (Finally!)







Oh, and people requested more pictures of BunBun;
http://www.pagii.com/170649/138049

Pictures aplenty. =D (scrool down a little)
Well, we took down the tree today... got his pen up... other than that, not much. ^^
BunBun won't be in his pen tonight. as said on the topic, he got out once.(and gave me quite a scare- like said, all our cats see a rabbit as "FOOD"... I had not put the bigger cats outside before letting him into his pen. I had not thoguht of it.) Althoguh I believe I fixed the problem, I'm not taking any chances... But after tonight, he'll be spending nights in his pen too. ^^

~Xila

BunBun**
WOW! Mum builty me a mansion! =O I love it! But she says I won't be in it tonight... SO I got out once... when there were cats in... And she wasn't watching me...

But that's not the point!
They took the dressed up plant out of the house. =/
Silly girl. :craziness

Nothing much else...

*BunBun


----------



## Xila (Jan 14, 2008)

Xila~~~
Jan. 13, 08

Did you all have a nice weekend? ^^
I did.
Nothign much today- same as every weekend.
I've been thinking about another bunny. =3

~Xila

**BunBun

Hi!
The girl says I can stay in my pen tonight, but she is going to put the bigger cats out incase I find a flaw in the NICs. ^^

Yay! She says I'm doing well with litter training; she said she expected to have to sweep my pen every week or so, but she says there is hardly a poo in sight and she is impressed. =3
That's always good, right?
Oh! I got a new toy- a bluue stepping stool! I love racing under it. ^^

*BunBun


----------



## Xila (Jan 15, 2008)

Xila~~~
Jan. 14, 08

Hah. Today I was feeding my fish- I was shaking the can over the water and the flakes weren't comming out... so I got frustraited and started banging it and such... my brother comes over and goes "What are you doing?" and I said "The fish food won't come out!", he takes one look at it and says "you know, it might help if you took the lid off the can..."

xDD Fwah... the highlight of my day.
Sad, huh?
~Xila

BunBun**

Nothing extreme- just a normal day. =3 Nothing much to put here except I love my new pen. ^^ 

*BunBun


----------



## Xila (Jan 15, 2008)

Xila~~~
Jan. 15, 08

I appoligize these keep getting shorter, but I'm just a normal person- you can't expect something huge to happen every day, right?

Anyway, about another rabbit... I'm been catching on to "signs" as my friend would fall them... The rabbit's name is Pumpkin Pie. Someone was talking about pumpkins this morning, and we spent all bus dismissel talking about pie. Could these be signs, or should I wait some more?

Eh. =P
~Xila

BunBun**

Rawr....
I'm planning my excape! I've learned if I yank the cloth at the top of my cage it'll usually come down... as of what then, I'm still getting to that.
But I'm working on it!

*BunBun


----------



## Xila (Jan 16, 2008)

**EDIT**
Whoops! Sorry about this post, I was testing something and accidentally pressed "Submit" instead of "Preview".


----------



## Xila (Jan 17, 2008)

Xila~~~
Jan. 16, 08.

I stayed home today. =3 But I felt really cruddy, so I didn't get a chance to let BunBun out.
I'm feeling better now! ^^

I've been playing around with transparency and such... it's pretty fun once you get used to it.
But how do I save it so it *stays* transparent? I've tried JPG, BMP, and PNG, but none save it so it's transparent. What do you save your transparency files as?

Well, night. ^^

~Xila

**BunBun

Eh, hi. The human stayed home today... She didn't let me out, though. :<

She got bored and hid bits of red letuce (I think? not sure) in varyous places in my cage. =3 I'm quite confident I got them all!

Hmmm... Umm... -insert other things here-

*BunBun


----------



## Xila (Jan 17, 2008)

Xila~~~
Jan. 17, 08

EEK! I spilled water on my ipod last night! =O
It's ok, though...
Thank goodness!

Nothing much happened today. =/ Same old same old.

~Xila

BunBun**

Same thing today; nothing much happened... It'd been so slow lately! Augh! :X
Well... I suppose it's a good thing no catastrophy has happened, right?

*BunBun


----------



## Xila (Jan 19, 2008)

Xila~~~
Jan. 18, 08

I started littertraining BunBun today! ^^ You guys were right- using vinegar to clean up rabit urine works like a charm! 
I took out his rug and won't put it back untill I'm confident I won't have to wash it twice a week... :disgust:

I'm up to just under $100 by way of BunBun's neuter.

Yay! 4-day weekend! ^^

~Xila

**BunBun

The girl took out my mat! D= Doesn't she know the floor is cold? 
She keeps spritzing this funny-smelling stuff on my cage floor where I mark... Silly girl.:craziness Then I have to go and remark it when she takes it away!

*BunBun


----------



## Xila (Jan 20, 2008)

Xila~~~
Jan. 19, 08

I started littertraining BunBun yesterday- I can tell we are making progress! ^^

I can also tell BunBun is really starting to calm down... I noticed he had been laying down and flopping a lot more. ^^

My mom and brother went to see Cloverfeild- they said on a scale of one (worst) to 10 (best), they's give it a 1.3 (the .3 is becasue they harmed the Statue of Liberty... It's just not a disaster movie unless they destroy the Statue of Liberty! <3
In my litarature class on Thursday someone pronounced "Liberty" like "Library"... )
But, yeah, they said it was a really cruddy movie.

Other than that, not much happened!

~Xila

BunBun**
Hi! =3 The girl is trying to constantly guide me to my little red sitting box... 

Eh, who knows what she's up to? Silly girl.:craziness
Nothign much happened today, sorry!

*BunBun


----------



## Xila (Jan 21, 2008)

Xila~~~
Jan. 21, 08

Nothing much happened.. D= It's a very slow day. I hate it when it's a slow day, but I suppose I should be thankful that some tragic event doesn't happen every day?

~Xila

**BunBun

I got two new toys- a tube stuffed with hay, and the trim of old, ripped up geans! (The tall slave likes to weave, and she had no use for the seams of pants, so I get them! ^^ Such fun ropes.)

But, other than that, nothing much. D=

*BunBun


----------



## Xila (Jan 22, 2008)

**EDIT**

I know why my dates are messed up! I usually go to bed on the weekends after mignight, and I look at my watch to check the date! *thats* why all my entries are ahead one day! =D (Oh yeah, I am smart... It only took several days to figgure that out!xD)

Xila~~~

Jan. 22, 08

Sorry for the weird spacing, I'm using IE instead of FF. Ugh... Anyway, nothing much happened. I'd just like to add- if anyone has Yahoo! Messencer, IM me (Quinalah). I love talking to people. Just be sure you remind me you are from RO or I'll think you are some kunitic and block you. 

Once I ate a green crayon as a kid...

~Xila



BunBun**

The girl gave me a new litterbox... she said the other one was too small. I have no idea what she means...

Nothing much today. ^^ See you tomorrow!

*BunBun


----------



## Xila (Jan 22, 2008)

Xila~~~
Jan. 22 (the real 22nd), 08

Ickky. We go to school tomorrow... D=
Full moon tonight. If you work late, keep an eye out for warewolves. (sp?)

Sorry I haven't been on much recently.

~Xila

**BunBun

Hi! Nothing much, sad to say... I'm just a bunny! D= you can't expect something huge to happen every day, right?

*BunBun


----------



## Xila (Jan 24, 2008)

Xila~~~
Jan. 23, 08

My bad, *tonight* is the full moon. ^^

Uherm... nothing much else.

~Xila

BunBun***

Nothing much..  Sorry! Just a normal day.

*BunBun


----------



## Xila (Jan 25, 2008)

Xila~~~
Jan. 24, 08

Normal day. D= Sorry to dissapoint you.
I was going to put somethign here, but now I'm not so sure...

~Xila

**BunBun

Hehe. When she says she isn't sure, she means she doesn't remember. ;D
yarhar.

*BunBun


----------



## Haley (Jan 25, 2008)

ok, Ive been reading your blog I just keep forgetting to reply! 

I wanted to tell you this picture is awesome:






Now thats a disapproving rabbit if I ever saw one! lol


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jan 25, 2008)

*snort laugh*

I LOVE that dissaproving rabbit face..


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jan 25, 2008)

Wow, I love your blog! Sorry I haven't posted in it, but i've been following it since day 1.

BunBun is just TOOO adorable :biggrin2:!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi there!

I love this blog, and since Haley stole my favorite pic, I'm gonna include my next favorite. He actually reminds me of another member's bun Chandie Lee's Belle. 

So pretty! I'm glad he loves all his toys! What a happy baby. GiveBunBun a squeeze from me. (My first bun was named Bun Bun.)


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 25, 2008)

I love that pic too, Crystal! Look at his little pink nose! 

Gosh, I think I need a REW now!


----------



## Xila (Jan 26, 2008)

Xila~~~
Jan. 25, 08

Cool! ^^ I love comming on and after almost an entire page of no posts other than my own, then seeing 5 people creep up during the day and post. xP

Yeah, I love that face too. =D If I'm on Yahoo! Messenger or something and my friend really annoys me, I send them that picture and not reply to them for a while.
BunBun is getting good at the cold shoulder and disapproving thinggy. ^^

It's nice to know people watch this thread but don't post. It a good thing to know I'm not posting after every single day to just be ignored. =D

I will. =3 He is cute- his forehead is really soft.  It's weird- it's, like, the softest part of his body (including his ears).
And yes, BunBun loves his toys... =3
He has found a new way of gaining my attention and getting a new temperary toy at the same time.
Just now He wanders into his cage and stands on his hind legs with his front paws on the bars(what he does for attention), and I glance over and he has the sock I was wearing yesterday in his mouth.  (remember he is in a cage!)I suppose I left it a bit too close to him?
He took mah sock... D=





_"Yes, as a matter of fact, it -is- mine! Silly girl. :craziness"_
xD
I have to remember to keep my stuff a good foot from his cage unless I want to wake up to see he has it in his cage with him...
Once I woke up on a school day to see my open backpack had fallen off it's chair by BunBun's cage, and some papers in my binder came out a little. Anyway, I come down to see little bits of lined paper scattered around BunBun's cage. I remove the peices and peice together what I can...

Turns out it was my algebra homework. x_X

Like owner like rabbit, I suppose- we both share a dislike for math.
(I can just picture comming into school like "Mr. G, my rabbit shredded my homework... But I got most of it..." then handing him a plastic bag with the shreaded paper in it. xD Anyway, I redid it during homeroom and all was well.)

My mind isn't working today. xD I was like "REW? what?" Then it took a few minutes, but I figgured out I think it means "red eyed white", correct? x3

I was using my photo editer... Did I show this allready?
Anyway, it's *really* simple, but I like it. ^^





_Who knew BunBun could be so spacey?

_Heh. =3 Well, ANYWAY, thanks, everyone for keeping up with my Blog. It means a lot to me. ^^

~Xila

**BunBun

Argh. I see a sock by my cage and take it... she is accusing me of taking her sock. :headsmack Silly girl. She still soesn't know *ALL* the socks are mine?

I've realized now that I talk so much of being Prince, but I've never spoken of my subjects! Without burther adu...





[align=center]_ (I like my blue stepping stool..._
_ it makes me look taller. =D)_
[/align][align=center]*BunBun*
(Me!)

[/align]
[align=left]What would a kingdom be without a king? It'd be a dom!
What's a dom?

Oh well...

Name: BunBun
Age (at current time) : about 9 months old
Gender: Male
Color(s) : White, pink, red
other: I may be little, but I'm the head of the household! Never underestimate the strengh of a rabbit... great things come in little packages. ^^
Quote: Silly girl. :craziness




[/align][align=left]_Me? Nibble this? I'd Never!_
[/align]





[align=center]_ Zzzz..._
[/align] 
[align=center] Fog
[/align] 
[align=left]Name: Fog
Age (current time): About a year. )I know, she is *SMALL*, but she and her sister were runts. D= )
Gender: Female
Color(S) : black, orange(varying shades)
other: The runt of the litter.. her and her sister try to poke me sometimes. D=
Quote: C'mon, *everyone* knows a cat can't talk... 

[/align][align=center]




_ Phoee! My garlic!_
[/align][align=center]




_ Mess? What mess?
_ 
[/align][align=center]Phantom
[/align]
[align=left]Name: Phantom (If you think you know why she is named that, post it! If you are right, pat yourself on the back. ^^)
Age (current time) : about a year (Born from the same litter as Fog)
Gender: Female
Color(S) : Black, shades of White and Orange
other; Runt, like Fog. Fog and Phantom like to hang around each other. they poke me sometimes. D= The slave doesn't really do anything about it, though, sinche she sayd they can't hurt me, being so small.





[/align][align=center]_-yawn-...
_ 





_-Purr-_[/align][align=center]
Al
[/align]


[align=left]Name: Al
Age: Almost two years
Fender: Female
Color(S) : black, varyation of orange.
Other: Augh! THIS one is annoying. She sits on my hay and pokes me when I'm eating. o-o But the little slave yells at the fat slave and the fat slave removes the kitty from my hay. ^^ Woot!

She is so annoying, she doesn't deserve another picture.

[/align][align=center]




_Muhaha! Mysterious shadow!_[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center] Varyous Cats
[/align]

When you live on a farm, there is BOUND to be an occasional cat that sneeks in.
So everything varies in this one.
I dun care if in the barn they are the master of the cats, but when they come inside- I dun care if it's a LION- they are under my controll!


[align=center]




_ Gyrah! Pink elephants!_

Maggie
[/align]
Name: Maggie
Age: about 7(years)
Gender: Female
Color(S) : white, black, gray (Bearded collie)
Other: I feel bad for her. She can't do much- Puppy, a dog that passed away in October, crippled her. D= Poor dog can't do much, but is a really sweet girl.


[align=center]




_ -is dainty-_

Desi
[/align]
Name: Desi
Age: about 2 (years)
Gender: Female
Color(S): white (Like me!)
Other: Hehe. Look how she crosses her front paws when she lays down. How cool is that? ^^

Well, that's about all! Thanks for tuning in... if you read all this, give yourself a nice pat on the pack. I'm proud. =3


*BunBun


----------



## naturestee (Jan 26, 2008)

Everybody needs a REW! Seriously! Or Oberon will beat your butt.

I looove BunBun with the sock. What a cheeky little monkey! And when are you sending your kitties to live with me? :inlove:


----------



## Xila (Jan 27, 2008)

Xila~~~
Jan. 26, 08
*

naturestee wrote: *


> Everybody needs a REW! Seriously! Or Oberon will beat your butt.
> 
> I looove BunBun with the sock. What a cheeky little monkey! And when are you sending your kitties to live with me? :inlove:



Yeah. REWs are cool. =D

He is a cheeky little guy. x3 
I noticed he would face the back of his litterbox and then "miss", so I get him a bigger litterbox and he still does it sometimes just to annoy me. 
Argh.

Yarhar. When you you want them? xD 

My mom nags people who come by (if they comment on our quanity of cats) that we stuff them in people's cars when they aren't looking. >=D

We have a dog who used to do that. (Jump into people's cars when they weren't looking) Maggie- She doesn't anymore, though, consittering she can hardly go up steps, let alone climb into a car.

Someone almost drove away with her once. She (the lady) was talking to my mom and left their car door to their van open- Maggie casually waltzes over and climbs in the back seat with her kids.

A few minutes later the lady gets in her car and closed the door (not noticing Maggie) and drives off... She gets half way down the road before one of her (little) kids goes "Mommy, why are we taking their doggie?"
So she has to turn around and give our Maggie back. x3

I don't remember what I was going to say... Hrm... =/

I have a song stuck in my head (from a comercial) but don't know what it is.
Anyone seen it? It's a comercial for the "world's thinnest laptop"... It starts off with a tan paper package, the person unties the red string, and pulls out a silver and black laptop from the package, puts it ontop of the empty package, opens it (the laptop), the camera does a dramatic 360* view, then they close it (the laptop) and show the brand name... the song from that. Anyone know the name?
I remember it has something to do with someone saying they can learn a bit about someting, and it goes "la la la la" etc.
 
Arent I wonderful at describing things?
Of course I am.

Scuse' any typos, I'm writing this at 1:30 in the morning. (my time)

~Xila

BunBun***

Did you understand a word of that comercial thing? I didn't...

You know, if you guys like me so much, you can watch my webcam.
I disapprove of it (people watching my every move), but publicity is good, right?
Anyway, You'll have to have the Yahoo.com instant messenger. Sorry, as of right now, that's the only way. Search for "Quinalah" (Minus the quotes) and click "View my webcam" (Or double click on Xila's name- actions- view my webcam, or double click on the name, click the webcam button.)

You can IM her, but you might want to say you are from RO.  She might get freaked out if someone comes up and says "Hi! I'm watching your webcam!"
Yarhar.
Don't have Yahoo? Why not sign up? It's free and comes with the IM system and an email adress. =D

Anyway, Just view my webcam. Please note Xila lives in EST (GMT -5 hours)
So while it may be breckfast for you, I can be the middle of the night for her... With that said, just remember to be reasonable with the hours and time difference!
If you glance it the webcam and notice it is knocked over/out of position(you can't see anything)/ too dark/too bright, IM her and she'll see what she can do, given that she is online. (With the too dark/bright, remember the time difference! If you IM her at 1:10 in the morning for her and tell her it's too dark, we'll LAUGH. We really will!)

PS- Mods, is it allowed to talk about Yahoo messenger on here? I know a lot of sites frown upon advertizing other chat systems. If it bothers you, by all means edit out the part about my urging to get a yahoo ID. ^^ (Just leave in the part about the webcam if at all possible. I know a lot of people have webcams on their rabbits- Ex, the Cami(Cami or Cammi?) Cam.- It looks fun. =D)

*BunBun


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 27, 2008)

Hee, I love the pic with the sock too! Adorable.

Haha, I know the commercial you're talking about- the Macbook Air? That thing is very skinny:shock:, I've only seen it once, next time I'll pay attention to the song.

Yes, you can mention yahoo messenger on here, and you can also add the link for your webcam if you like.


----------



## Xila (Jan 28, 2008)

Xila~~~
Jan. 27, 08

Whoopsie, over my curfew. HarHar. =P

Yeah, I love BunBun with the sock(S), too. You can always tell if he was restless- he has either pulled nearby onbects to/in his cage and thrown a lot of his existing toys out, litterbox is flipped over, everything is scattered, and/or his food bowl is dislodged from it's bar.

Uh, right. Anyway-

Cool. ^^ I was afraid posing chat places was frowned upon.
As to the link to the webcam, I'd love to, but I have yet to figure out how to put it on a webpage. Any ideas/suggestions? (For FREE sites? I can't spare money right now... BunBun's neuter and all.)

Erf, nothing much today. Typical Sunday. =/ My friend is annoyed at me, though, because I wasn't at her house. I'm usually at her house Friday-straight from school- to about noon on Sunday. >.>

I mean, I keep trying to explain to her that the reason I did this before was because I could- But I have a rabbit now! I can't be gone all weekend anymore! 
She still doesn't get it, though. Ugh...

I mean, on the weekends with my dad I have the webcam so I can check to be sure he is fed, litterbox is changed, and he has water... But she doesn't have Yahoo installed there, her dad is EXTREMLY strict about chat systems (She can't even join NEOPETS! I mean, Neo is about the most high-strung, g-rated site I can think of! You can hardly say âCrapâ without being suspended!), plus it is *REALLY* rare to let me be on the computer more than three minutes anyway.(She is *so* impatient.)

She has two (otter-mark? the black with tan chin/underbelly) rabbits... I pitty them. Poor things. D= Little to no human interaction (Only when they are being fed- they don't even pet them! They have grown scared of humans due to no interaction with them.), food every other day, water whenever it isn't frozen, litterbox is never changed,(Plus they were never litter-trained. They tossed a box of clay cat litter in there and expected them to know what it was and how to use it. >.> ), no (edible) hay, chewing things and toys are a minimum, if any at all,(I'm actually thinking about going over there just so I can donate them a few of BunBun's old toys and some fresh apple branches and treats (to use sparingly)!) they know *nothing* about rabbits, and they only get greens when they can "spare something"...

(Keep in mind my mom doesn't work, my mom and dad are divorced, and my brother doesnât work, so we have NO income right now- and we are still able to spare some red lettuce to BunBun every day! And her? Both parents are working full time, three kids (21-maybe 22(Married, Pregnant)-, 13, and 14-maybe 15)and they have just about everything you can imagine! I mean, they have a Gamecube AND an xbox360, a DDR mat, a HUGE flat screen TV, a TV in almost every bedroom, and they might even be getting a wii!)

I mean, they just toss whatever they find in there! (Did I mention it was an outside hutch? Wire flooring?) They could toss Rhubarb leaves in there as casual as can be and not even take them to the vet! (Those leaves contain toxins)

PLUS, they have a bonded pair- only the MALE(Midnight) is neutered. I feel so bad for Cassie (the girl) Her chances of cancer are SO high, but they do nothing about it. D=
The only thing that keeps be from breaking down over the thought of them is the realization that they[Cassie and Midnight] have each other...
Cassie also had a litter once with Midnight... I think they gave the babies to Rockwellâs. (our animal feed store) =/
Geez, now that I think about it, rabbit-wise, Devyn is a horrible person!

O_O

Uh, rightâ¦
Iâm going to bed. See ya!

~Xila

**BunBun

Are you kidding? No toys, no treats, no nibblers, no treats, greens âWhen they can spare somethingâ?!
Xilaâs family is on the verge of bankruptcy and she gives me fresh food/water/hay/lettuce EVERY SINGLE DAY! >.> Her[Devynâs] mother and father work FULL TIME and canât spare a leaf of red lettuce?
Gosh, really sucks to be them! Iâll think about them tonightâ¦ To think if one of my littermates- or even MYSELF, were adopted by her!

Aughâ¦ Nothing much else.

See ya. 

PS- the webcam- a few things- 
One- The webcam does have audio, but viewer beware. Xilaâs family is swear-o-holics. Especially her brotherâ¦ Youâve been warned!
Two- Remember Xila also goes to school. She gets home around 4PM EST (GMT â5 hours)

*BunBun


----------



## trailsend (Jan 28, 2008)

Great pictures! I had fun looking at your pictures and reading through your blog.


----------



## kellyjade (Jan 28, 2008)

Your blog is really fun to read.:biggrin2: BunBun is adorable! How big is he?*

Xila wrote: *


> I have a song stuck in my head (from a comercial) but don't know what it is.
> Anyone seen it?
> ~Xila


I love that song. I had to look it up after I saw the commercial too...it's New Soul by Yael Naim.


----------



## Xila (Jan 28, 2008)

*trailsend wrote: *


> Great pictures! I had fun looking at your pictures and reading through your blog.


Thank you! ^^



> Your blog is really fun to read.:biggrin2: BunBun is adorable! How big is he?
> 
> Xila wrote:
> 
> ...



Thanks. =D Nice to hear people like it!
New Soul- cool! Thank you. ^^
Ever heard any other of her songs? She has a pretty voice. =O
I was thinking if I'd ever get another rabbit I'd buy her song and use it while a video goes on of the rabbit wandering the house. =3 That seems like it might be cute.
Except, I'd have to learn how to export a file from a .FLV to something else. >.> Argh.


----------



## Xila (Jan 29, 2008)

Xila~~~
Jan. 28, 08

Augh. Over my curfew... shocking. =/

As to how big BunBun is- I Can't say... I wouldn't be sure as how to measure him.
If you nitice in someof the pictures it shows things (furnature, perople, animals, etc) that might gelp you know how big BunBun is.

~Xila

BunBun**
Uhm... Nothing much.
=/
Arghhh...
Uhm...
Typical day, I suppose!

*BunBun


----------



## Xila (Jan 30, 2008)

Xila~~~
Jan. 29, 08

Meep! Over my curfew- it's midnight!
o-o;
Sorry! Can't talk. See ya!

~Xila

**BunBun
Oi. the girl forgot my lunch! Argh! D<
Oh well, I still got my greens...

*BunBun


----------



## Xila (Jan 31, 2008)

Xila~~~
Jan 30, 08

Yarr... 

I go get some water, and come back to see:
A little white rabbit, staring at me.

YARHAR. Two line poem! =D

So anyway, BunBun got out somehow. I think I've fixed it.
=P

Nothing else
~Xila

**BunBun

Argh. Found another flaw in the cage! =3 (But she had to go fix it. Phoee!)

Erf. Slow day...

*BunBun


----------



## Xila (Feb 1, 2008)

Xila~~~
Jan. 31, 08

Ugh. I have a headache, probably a fever, homework to finish, a huge storm comming, and I feel crappy. Nuff said. =/

~Xila

BunBun**

Augh! The girl enter moi in the "Be my Bunny" thinggy! (Last minute, of course!)
Narr.. I'm going to bed. I'm tired... D= 

*BunBun


----------



## Xila (Feb 2, 2008)

Xila~~~
Jan. 1, 08

No, no, I haven't forgotten. I'm just now going to bed. ^^
Snow day! Yay!
The only thing that sucks, thoguh, is if we have any more snow days it is going to start being added on at the end of the year. =/ Other than that, not much.

~Xila

**BunBun

Nothign much, but the girl forgot be greens untill 5:30! -.- Yarrgh...

*BunBun


----------



## Spring (Feb 2, 2008)

I am just in love with BunBun! REW's are the best, so sweet!

All your critters are so adorable!


----------



## kasper21 (Feb 2, 2008)

LOL, it's like 'There's something wrong with my jumper, there are no arm holes!' 

Tyrone has a bunny tunnel, he likes to race through it like a bullet. He surprises me how fast he can go.


----------



## Xila (Feb 3, 2008)

Xila~~~

February(sp?) 2, 08

Argh. I'm using IE, so the spacing will be different. I, myself prefer FireFox...

*WOOT*!

-just realised she put "Jan. 1, 08" for yesterday's entry-

Becasue I'm that clever. ^^



REWs are pretty cute.

Thanks. ^^ I like my critters, too.

Yarhar- Call the talor! 

I've always wanted to get BunBun a "real" run tunnel- one a grown bun can fit through. =/ Any sudgustions?

Thanks you two for your comments! ^^

Today- nothing much happened. Typical Saturday. =/

~Xila

BunBun**

Argh. The girl forgot my lunch again! >=(

Silly girl. Such a procrastinator. Plus I didn't get my bedtime pellets untill 1:30 IN THE MORNING!

I don't know *how* she stays up that late! (Plus the "clicky-click" of the keyboardkeeps me up. Does it have to be so loud? She tells me a laptop's keys are quieter(sp?), but she doesn't have one. She says they use to, but it broke, and her dad won't bring it back to her from Philly so she can get her stuff off it.)

Oh well. Nothing much else.

*BunBun


----------



## Xila (Feb 4, 2008)

Xila~~~
Feb. 3, 08

Nothing much. Typical day. 
I promised BunBun a full-cage cleanout tomorrow, and we all know it is bad luck to lie to a rabbit. ^^

I was going to but something else... =/

I was watching the superbowl (Not watching it, more like waiting for it to be over) and I saw this cool comercial. It was a pad you put on the palm of you foot, and while you sleep it literally *absorbes* the toxens out of you body.  Strange, yet amazing...

~Xila

**BunBun

Who would want to watch a bowl, let alone a *super* bowl?  That's silly...
You know, I was reading some of the threads, and it got me thinking- if the girl treats me right, and assuming I live to be ten years old... She'd be 22 when I died... I'm simply saying. Reading of other's rabbits passing on, it begins to make you think.

*On that topic, me and the girl would like to donate this entry to TinysMom. As most know, Peg's precious Tiny has passed away. Both me and Xila are praying for Miss Bea and Peg to overcome this sad time...

RIP Tiny. We may not have known you long, but It caused a flood of sadness to wash over us to hear you had passed on to a better place. (The girl even cried.)
:rip:
I hope you, Peg, do not mind this entry being dedicated to you. Again, We are both wishing you and Miss Bea well.
*
*BunBun


----------



## Xila (Feb 5, 2008)

Xila~~~
Feb. 4, 08

Argh. Dentist's appointment tomorrow mornign. >.> I hate the dentist's... they have this huge x-ray they stuff in your mouth that is the same size for all patients... so for people like me, it DIGS INTO YOUR FREAKING GUM. OUCH, MUCH?
Seriously, though, if it werent for that thing I'd love the dentist's. >.> I mean, you stay out of school and get a free toy! =3

Today? Nothing much.

~Xila

**BunBun

A dentist? Is that like getting your teeth trimmed? I've never had it done (My teeth and nails happen to be very healthy!) but it looks... frustraiting. =/ 

Xila says when she was asking where she got her rabbit neutured, she said the one on town... She said "You mean the one that doesn't neuter or spay rabbits?" It just really annoys me knowing she didn't bother to find an experianced vet! They could have killed him!

/rant

*BunBun


----------



## Haley (Feb 5, 2008)

aww good luck at the dentist's office! I hate the dentist 

I love looking at all your pics. I think its hilarious what you said about your mom and the cats! Its funny because one day my friend and I were over at my grandma's house and it was summer so the windows on my friend'scar were rolled down. We went to back up out of the driveway to leave and when she looked in her rearview mirror she sees a big orange fluffball looking back at her! He had snuck in the window andlayed in the back window to sleep in the sun. We were so happy we saw him before we left!


----------



## Xila (Feb 6, 2008)

Xila~~~
Feb. 5, 08

"aww good luck at the dentist's office! I hate the dentist "

No dentist (or school) for me! I got up and my mom waved the bus on, and ten minutes later we are...n't going anywhere. 
Why?




It rained, than froze over night! It's thawing now, though. But really, you can see in the picture we tried everything- salt, creole, cat litter, ashes... Nothing worked!
Notes about this pisture:

* The car isn't even supposed to be down there! My mom drove out a bit, put the brake on, and the car kept on going backwards. Thank goodness we didn't hit the truck! xD

* There are two kitties in this picture. =3

* I was standing on the ice- NOT EVEN MOVING, and I was sliding downhill!  Aah!

"I love looking at all your pics. I think its hilarious what you said about your mom and the cats! Its funny because one day my friend and I were over at my grandma's house and it was summer so the windows on my friend'scar were rolled down. We went to back up out of the driveway to leave and when she looked in her rearview mirror she sees a big orange fluffball looking back at her! He had snuck in the window andlayed in the back window to sleep in the sun. We were so happy we saw him before we left!"

xDD Hehe. A few people did that. We used to have cats that would literally JUMP in their open windows! o-o

Nothing much other than that.

~Xila

**BunBun 

Woot! The girl stayed home! >3 And I got a salad- lettuce, sliced banananananana, and, to top it off, a craisin! ^^
Nothing much, I don't remember what I was going to put here... Oh! Right!
I got a Bunspace- Prince BunBun, Look me up sometime!

*BunBun


----------



## Xila (Feb 7, 2008)

Xila~~~
Feb. 6, 08

BUNBUN IS IN THE "BE MY BUNNY" CONTEST! ^^






Anyway, nothing much today. =/

~Xila

**BunBun 

Yes! I'm in the contest, vote for me! >.>
(Not that I approve being surrounded by pink... grr! But still, a contest is a contest.)

Nothing much. I hate to say it. =/

Again, my Bunspace is "Prince BunBun"

*BunBun


----------



## Xila (Feb 8, 2008)

Xila~~~
feb. 7, 08
*
Remember to vote for BunBun and "Xile"! xD*

I mean, I'd think it was a typo, but they did it twice... =/

I'm too polite to point it out, though. 
Today; Nothing much. 
I don't remember what I was putting here... Uhm...
oh!
first off, my keyboard isn't letting my do a *lot* is symbols and capital letters. Sorry.

and-
*www.drkreger.com*
A local vet. What do you think? Not on he rabbit savvy list, but I think it's because ro hasn't herd of it. I mean, there isn't a 'savvy vet near Wellsboro that isn't over 2 hours away.
=/ Need oppinions!
Just look over their website and tell me what you think.

~Xila

**BunBun

Nothing much. Bah. Remember to vote for me!

*BunBun


----------



## Xila (Feb 9, 2008)

Xila~~~
Feb. 8, 08

Vote for BunBun!
http://www.drkreger.com (What do you think of Kreger?)

Nothing much. I think BunBun might have something. I was petting him, and I noticed under one eye was a bit of hair stuck together. Not much- pictures are useless because it isn't even noticible, but if in the morning, I see it is any worse, I'll clean it a bit using the guide thinggy in the RO library. However, I can't even notice it anymore. Maybe I'm just being paranoid...

~Xila

**Bunun

=O Xila found a closer, local vet. Dr. Kreger. She gave you the website- check it out and tell her what you think. Much closer, neuteres are $110, checkups are $50-$60. If neuters are as much as my she read, than Xila'd have enough... She has about $120.Using the extra money on me, of course. ^^ 

Nothing much. Typical day. Eh? My eye? No, it feels fine. 

*BunBun


----------



## Xila (Feb 10, 2008)

Xila~~~
Feb. 9, 08

Ahh, Picture heavy entry today!

Anyway, Guess what?
SOMETHING ACTUALLY HAPPENED TODAY. ^^

Anyway, I'm not sure how much you guys know about my home, But basically you have my computer desk, BunBun's cage (left) and an end table (right).
So I have a cup of soda on my computer desk, and I'm turned to my left oogling over (who else?) BunBun. I have a sandwich on the end table.

Desi wanders over and to look at my sandwich while I'm distracted. I hear her, and whip around, completly forgetting the glass of soda.
ehh...
Needless to say, in a slpit second I got my sandwich stolen, a mess to clean up, a ruined book to explain to my teacher, and a soda-covered dog. 

Go me! :bunnydance:














It mostly got on her nose and left side.

So, anyway, When you have a soda-soaked dog, what time is it?
BATH TIME! ^^

We take off her collar





And plop her in the tub.





I couldn't take pictures after this point, for obvious reasons, but here are some of her shortly after:














Aww, she looks so sad. D= (not to mention she looks like a drowned rat!)

We figgure, if she is getting a bath, why not Maggy, too?
So, we grab Maggie, plop her in the tub, too!






Again, no pictures after this point for obvious reasons.











Why, mommy, why?






This picture reminds me of "baby bunny grooming". Look it up on youtube.






Desi, about 50% dry- Look how fluffy she is getting! ^^






Maggie, about 47% dry (remember Maggie is not as active as Desi)

Random snapshots:





Fog (top) and Phantom (arm)

I also find this... I mean, I knew it was a bit chilly, but not THIS cold:






And people ask why Fog and Phantom often have singed whiskers. =/






THIS IS WHY YOU DO NOT FALL ASLEEP IN MY HOUSE.
I'm a little girl.
With a camera.
I will take your picture while you sleep.
And post it for the world to see.
You've been warned!






I LOVE this picture for some unknown reason. =/

...
...
...
I think that's it...

...
...
...
Oh! Right!





_How DARE you almost forget to put up a picture of me!

^^

_~Xila

BunBun**

The nerve of the girl! Almsot not putting up a picture of me... 
Harumph. =/

Argh.
I ahte it when the girl's entry is longer than mine.
What's a bun to do?
I have no camera.
Nor thumbs.
So picture taking is out.
And I live in a cage.
Nothing interesting to talk about there.
I got my cage cleaned.
But that's not interesting.
Argh.
-Raids Xila's Kodak album for interesting pictures-

Aww. She took most of the good photos.

Typical. =/
Shouldn't she leave some for me?
Anyway, this is what I have rounded up from her veryous fileds; Not much...





Cat. With a sock on his head. ^^ Always fun.





Another hint to "why Phantom is called so". Here you see Phantom doing his job. (besides screaming), what does it look like he is doing?





yes, I know I'm in the way. No, I won't move.





I LOVE this picture- it makes me seem HUGE! ^^ Doesn't it?





Yarrr.

Today, nothing muched happened. Sorry to disappoint you.

*BunBun


----------



## Xila (Feb 11, 2008)

Xila~~~
Feb. 10, 08.

My day?
Terrible.

My jack --- friend was using this same smiley over and over, in the wrong expressions.
My other friend thought it was because she didn't know what it ment. He asked, politely pointing out she was using this term at all the wrong times. (IE- "Sorry to hear your crush id moving! =P" "Sorry to hear your dog died. =P" "I don't like you. =P", etc. You get my point.)

I log off and go back to the main page. I had a message. From her. She calles me a jerk. -_- After some quibbling, I block her, and she sends her boyfriend (From that site, may you notice. It's sad when a 13 year old dates someoe she doesn't even know online...) and one of her friends to tell me I'd a jerk, too. -_- Ugh. I'm not talking to her again. I told my friend (who is also fed up with Olivia's growing prissyness) that "I swear to god, (And I'm a christan! If I say this, you know and know darn well I'm SERIOUS.) if you ever see me talking to Livi, you may shoot me dead.

So, yaeh. My day.

Fwah.

~Xila

**BunBun

The girl had a bad day. Always fun to watch. =/

My day? Nothing special. Same old-same old.In other words, a pretty downright boring day. I was thinking of writing a story.
I've never been much of a writer, but I might be fun to try...

Remember to vote for me in the Be my bunny
Remember to check out www.drkreger.com and tell me what you think!

*BunBun


----------



## Xila (Feb 12, 2008)

Xila~~~
Feb. 11, 08

The 11th allready? Time flies! =/

-squee- my dad is comming home this weekend! ^^

rant/ 

If you do not like the phrase "Dear god" for religious or personal reasons, message me, and I'll copy and paste this (below) to you with the "dear god"s ereased or deleted. Same with the phrase "Bull crap".

Anyway:

Oh, remember Devyn? Cassie and Midnight, her (horribly kept) bunnies? When I first got BunBun, she lent my a bunny guide (Hah! Fancy that!) and I've just now begin to read it. I've finished it, and I've found these major (and some even possibly fatal) flaws, or some comments that are just really. 'freakin. STUPID.-
(Warning- might be a curse or two. I was talking to my friend, and she doesn't mind "cursing". I read through it and re-worded things. but I might have missed something. Be warned. ^^)

* "Rabbits require a simple diet of rabbit pellets, supplemented with occasional tidbits of bread and vegetables." *
BULL. CRAP. 
a. Bread can be deadly to rabbits.(Or so Iâve heard) It messes up their digestive system and their GI tract. Not to mention Milk can be deadly to bunnies if fed in large amounts. Milk is a very common ingredient in bread.
b. Vegetables are NOT an "occasional tidbit". Vegetables are needed for a healthy rabbit, and are something a rabbit should have DAYLY.

* "Rabbits are not comparable with dogs as companions. They cannot do the variety of tricks, nor are they as affectionate as a dog."*
I repeat: TOTAL UDDER BULLCRAP. Rabbits can be trained. They have a natural instinct to use the litter box, like a cat, and can be clicker trained. 
NOT AS AFFECTIONATE?! Obviously they have never owned a rabbit! (At least, not my BunBun!) When I come home from school, BunBun is LITERALLY racing circles in his cage waiting for me to come over and say hello. When I do, he rushes over and licks my hand. If that isnât affectionate, Iâm not sure what they describe it as.

* "They can be kept in relatively small quarters where larger dogs are prohibited". *
Ugh. Rabbits should NEVER be kept in "small quarters" 24/7. Anyone even MILDLY experienced with ANY ANIMAL IN THE WORLD would know you should never keep an animal cooped up in "small quarters".

* "They like to be picked up and handled."*
COMPLETE. TOTAL. BULLCRAP. Ever tied to pick up a rabbit? No matter how much they like you, or trust you, NO rabbit will be picked up 100% without fuss. Rabbits are ground dwelling animals. Being picked up reminds them of being picked up by bird of prey.

* "They won't scratch the furniture or eat the houseplants"*
About 5%(if not more) of rabbits die every year from eating the leaf of a toxic houseplant or by chewing (toxically) treated wood of furniture and not seeking medical help.

* "Therefore, they do not require grooming".*
Rabbits should be groomed at least once a week, and at least every other day if shedding.

* "Children and rabbits can both have fun during play time if someone watched them carefully" (Shows a picture of a dressed up rabbit in a baby stroller)*
Dear god, I hope the rabbit's death was quick when the child broke it's limb(s) by:
Forcing it in that stroller
Forcing it in that outfit
Getting it to stay in that stroller
Stumbling on to it
âPlaying racecarâ with the stroller, and âcrashingâ it
etc.
I'm serious. This was, like, a THREE YEAR OLD.

* "Rabbits are probably best compared to hamsters, gerbils, chinchillas, and guinea pigs as caged animals"*
Oh god. =/ They are NOT. Rabbits have their own, extremely sensitive and exotic needs.

* "Yet they demand no more care than those smaller animals, and certainly less attention that that of a dog or cat."*
Again: Oh god. Domestic rabbits require CONSTANTION affection and care. Their immune systems are fragile things. It can drastically decrease if the rabbit is depressed or in bad conditions. Several diseases to rabbits, if not seen by an experienced vet ASAP, can be fatal. I mean, câmon! >.> 

* "However, with the proper provisions, a rabbit can be left alone for a weekend."*
DEAR GOD. NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO! *throws an effin' fit* RABBITS SHOULD NEVER EVER BE LEFT ALL ALONE FOR MORE THAN HALF A DAY. I SWEAR TO GOD, IâM GOING TO KILL THE AUTHOR OF THIS BOOK.

* "Regardless of purpose, you should buy the best animal you can afford."*
NO. This means people will go buy from breeders and pet stores for those âcutie little miniature lopsâ. For every animal adopted from a breeder, at least two in a shelter die. 
Then, of course, it grows from a âcutie babyâ in to a âmounting your arm not-as-cute adultâ and they release it, plop it on someoneâs doorstep, or give it to an (already overstocked) pet store or shelter, when all the could do to fix this problem would be a spay or neuter. I donât understand how they can spend HUNDREDS on expensive cages, toys, and foods, but wonât spend 100 bucks for a neuter or spay.

* "The larger breeds are more difficult to lift and carry around."*
NO DIP, SHERLOCK.

* "Well raised rabbits are brought up in cage with wire mesh floors"*
NO. âwell-raised rabbitsâ arenât on wire floors 24/7. They are usually given cardboard, bits of rug, or wood to stand on so they donât get sore hocks as easily.

* "An important rule to remember when owning a rabbit is one rabbit- one cage"*
Not necessarily true. A bonded pair can easily live in a cage together. In fact, when BunBun gets a girlfriend and they bond, I intend to move them in together.

* "and if one is male and one is female they will mate without your blessing."*
No dip, Sherlock! IT'S CALLED SPAYING AND NEUTERING. LOOK INTO IT.

* "if you have two males or two females, they will fight"*
HORMONES. SPAYING AND NEUTERING- LOOK INTO IT.

* "Smaller varieties, like dwarves, need no more than 4 square feet of cage, no matter the breed."*
NO. NO NO NO. In my opinion, rabbits should have a lot of room, no matter the size or breed.

* "Hence, an all wire cage is the best choice for a rabbit enclosure"*
NO. >.> Again with the sore hocks. 

* 'Sponge it down with a household disinfectant..."*
DEAR GOD, NO. NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO, A THOUSAND TIMES NO! DISENFECTANTS ARE PROBABLY POISONOUS! (Vinegar is the most effective and safe way to clean. Add a small amount of baking powder for stubborn messes.)
*
"These are some of the best bedding materials you can buy. They are cheap, and easy to change." (Shows picture of wood chips)*
Yeah, but the vet bills won't be so cheap! Iâd avoid sawdust and wood chips altogether. If gotten into eyes/nose/vents/ears, it can cause a (sometimes fatal) infection.
*
"To properly lift the rabbit, one hand should firmly grasp the loose skin on the rabbit's neck or chest."*
AAH! NO! SO many rabbits die a year from having their neck snapped or back broken from being lifted like this, getting scared, and struggling!

* "You should give your pet all the pellets it can eat"*
This is very unhealthy. =/ A rabbit's diet is supposed to be about 90% fresh hay, about 7% veggies, and about THREE PERCENT pellets to make a healthy diet.

* âYour local bakery is bribable your best source for staleâ¦ bread.â*
Again with the bread!

* âThere may be anywhere from one to twelve pups...â*
Yeah, hi. I thought we were talking about rabbits, not dogs. Forgive me if Iâm wrong, and Iâm no expert, but Iâm pretty sure baby rabbits are called _KITS._




Correct me if Iâm wrong on any of these things.

But really, I swear to god, Iâm 12 years old and I could write a better book than this full-grown adult! >.> (Who claims to be "rabbit savvy". xD
And, oh god, she wrote more âcareâ books. It pains me to think how many rabbits and other animals suffered because their owner listened to this deadly guide. My friend told me she[the author] wrote a book called âIf you really caredâ¦â
And I simply finished her[the authorâs] sentence. 
âIf you really caredâ¦ YOU WOULDNâT READ MY BOOKS! >.> )

ughâ¦ Really! It wouldnât surprise me if she just put things down to âsound smartâ, and, as you see here, the end result could have been deadly for the pets. 

Notice I gave out no names, titles, or authors. Nothing more than the pronoun "she", referring to the author. Her book may be complete rubbish, but she still deserves her privacy.

Ugh... Just... Ugh.

/rant

~Xila

BunBun**

I need a new way if presenting my blog... maybe a story... or...
I dunno. =/ Just me talking seems so bleak. Any suggustions?

Today, nothing much happened. Two hour delay for the girl... other than that, same-old, same-old... as aways. It's tmes like this I only WISH something would happen!

I suppose it's a bit much to ask for, eh?
But really, that book... I'm so glad when Xila first got it, her ADHD prevented her from reading it. That... that could have been ME! =O

*BunBun


----------



## Xila (Feb 13, 2008)

Xila~~~
Feb. 12, 08

First off, we found a dead cat. Right at the top of our driveway. D= Poor thing, looked like it was hit by a car (aprox. time= early this morning, as when I got to the bus - about 7:20- the blood was allready frozen.)

I also think I ahve lice, fleas, or dandruff...

I hope it isn't lice or fleas. I'd be terrified to snuggle BunBun! D=

Two thing I really want:
http://www.cafepress.com/bunnylovers.107294163#
(white)
c'mon! It's AWESOME! <3

[ame=http://www.cafepress.com/bunnylovers.106661807]http://www.cafepress.com/bunnylovers.106661807[/ame]
I'd really like it more if it came in other colors, but this is something I strongly support. ^^ I'd like to use this as a gym bag or something... Or perhaps just wander around town with it so people can see it. ;D

Nothing muh else.
Oh, I;m bad at ignoring people. ^^ Olivia? the "jerk"? The very next day we are mutually talking and chatting like nothing happened at all.

x3 THIS is why I won't be a jailkeeper when I grow up...

~Xila

**BunBun

Wonderful. =/ I wish for something to happen, and an animal dies... Typical.

Anyway, I'm still thinking of a way to present my blog... allow me to try out something:

"The slave says she is going to put a blanket over my cage tonight," a familiar young male rabbit said as he looked up to you. "She says there is a broken window or something, and it's letting a draft in." the red eyed white rabbit said with a nod in the direction of a door, the glass mere plexiglass, covered by plastic wrap. Indeed, when the wind blew, it let in a shiveringly cold draft. He glances back to you. "She also says she is putting some hay on my cage floor for me. Just in case." He continued," and also putting a towl or two down in my pen."
He seemed to smile, transforming from a four-legged creature to a two-legged one, sending an abrupt glance around his surroundings, than sinking back down onto all fours.
"So, what do you think of my blog being this way?" BunBun asks, his pink eyes looking up at you expectantly. Before you can answer, he quickly calls "Remember to vote for me in the BE MT BUNNY contest (BunBun and "Xile"), and remember to look over http://www.drkreger.com and tell us what you think as a vet for me." He said-twisting on his heals, then binkying off.

*BunBun


----------



## Haley (Feb 13, 2008)

Hey Xila! Ive been forgetting to check your blog!

Judging from the website information on rabbits, that vet sounds great! Did you call and ask if they see many rabbits? 

If you check out this thread in our library: Finding a Vettheres a link with questions to ask a vet before you schedule a surgery (most will even speak to you and answer your questions over the phone if you call).

Please let us know how it works out and we'll add him to our rabbit savvy list if need be!

Good luck to you and BunBun!


----------



## Xila (Feb 13, 2008)

*Haley wrote: *


> Hey Xila! Ive been forgetting to check your blog!
> _*
> At least someone still checks it. =P*_
> 
> ...


----------



## Xila (Feb 14, 2008)

Xila 
Feb. 13, 08

Did you notice the spiffy new avvie? ^^

I was looking for new Skullcandys (headphones) on Ebay (The darn right ear konked out!), and tht somehow led to looking up cat carriers.  Anyway, I found several:

http://cgi.ebay.com/DOG-HOUSE-PET-PORTABLE-KENNEL-CARRIER-CRATE-MEDIUM_W0QQ
itemZ160207196811QQihZ006QQcategoryZ108884QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcm
dZViewItem
(Divided into three parts to avoid major stretching)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Stylish-Design-Dog-Cat-Pet-Carrier-Handbag-Tote-P01_W0QQitemZ3
70022768171QQihZ024QQcategoryZ20745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZView
Item
(Divided into 3s)

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-YELLOW-PET-PERFECT-DOG-HOUSE-BED-CARRIER-KENNEL_
W0QQitemZ170192812063QQihZ007QQcategoryZ66770QQssPageNameZWDVWQ
QrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
(into 3s)

What do you think of them?

The more people that say Dr. Kreger is a good vet is making my more freaked out! It's kind of scary knowing someone so close to you would be going through such a painful operation, and it's really going to be up to ME to be sure it doesn't get infected and that he is comfortable...

I'm not complaining, I'm simply saying it's a bit scary, knowing something so important would be with someone who would be gone almost 8 hours a day... =/ Maybe I can arrange something with the school... Maybe let me go home for lunch or something to check on him...

^^;
Enough flounder(ing?). I suppose I should go to bed. Ciao!

~Xila

BunBun**

Hi.
The girl seems a bit freaked out over something. =/ It's beyond me, anyhow.

My thing for today: Time schedule!

6:30 AM- the phone rings. The slave answers, yells "No school" up to the two other slaves and they chear.

7:00 AM- The tall slave gets up. 

7:30-10:30- Typical thing. Waiting, laying down, napping, playing, digging, jumping, binkying, etc.

11:00 AM- The small slave gets up. Walks to the kitchen.

11:10 AM- Mummy comes in. takes the sheet off my cage, pets me, and puts the usual (stingy) ammount of 1/4 a cup of pellets in my bowl. I roll my eyes at the ammount that was only enough to cover the bottom of my bowl, but nevertheless, nibble away. 

2:30 PM- The girl comes away from her computer. she pets me for several minutes and tells me abiut a breeder on RO who had a litter of kits from an old mother, and won't listen to the breeders here who are, obviously, profesional. When they'd give her/him advide, s/he would turn around and snap at them for "Being rude". (When, infact, they were being very polite.) S/he would ask a question, than, before even getting a chance for a reply, does it. Forinstance, s/he asked if cow's milk was good for baby kits. She asks, than goes off and gives the kit(s) some. I will say no names, and, alas, I won't say any more.

5:20 PM- I get my greens and "LUNCH". The girl washes my watter bottle.

7:20 PM- the girl cracks up over something. Shortly after, I go and check it out:

Someone posted a board saying that she saw their rabbits mount in dominance, but this time it seemed... "Different". She asked if at 6 (maybe it was 8?) months old, if you could tell a male from a female. Someone said:

"You will 100% be able to see *goolies* at this age. Can you try sexing yourself right now?"

And someone replied:

"Uh... [she] does mean the rabbits.. right?

Sorry, I know it's early, and my mind doesn't work right at this early hour.. but that didn't read right...lol.."

And she started cracking up. Xila is so immature...:disgust:

7:30-present- I sit at the computer and type. I've been fed, my cage has been covered, and everything is normal.

That's about it.
=)

*BunBun


----------



## Xila (Feb 15, 2008)

Xila~~~
Feb. 14, 08

Happy v-day! Unfourtinatly, Bunbun didn't place (But than again, who can compare to adorable little Tallulah?(SP?)

Sorry, Nothing much today. I gave BunBun a specialV-Day salad, with his favourite treats in it. Pictures tomorrow.

~Xila

**BunBun

Did you know Xila was thinking about making annimations?
Eh. =/ Nothing much for now. The silly girl didn't tell you, but the right ear for her headphones konked out because she chewed on the wire. She's worse than I am! xD

*BunBun


----------



## Xila (Feb 16, 2008)

Xila~~~
Feb. 15, 08

And thus, my life begins again. =/ My dad is comming home this weekend, and I'll be going to my grandma's. As always. I hate it there. All My brother (14) and my dad (50-ish) do when I(12)'m trying to sleep, etc is watch horror movies. Graphic, bloody, terrifying horror and sci-fi movies. >.> They don't seem to understand THAT THEIR RATED PG HORROR MOVIES ARE TOO SCAREY FOR ME.

I don't know why they don't understand this. -eyeroll-
I wish we didn't have to go there. I can't have BunBun, or my kitties, or my computer, or my blankets, or my BunBun, or my stuff, or my clothes, or my games, or my BunBun, or my tablet, or my warmpth, or my doggie, or my sweets, or my soda, and I can't feed BunBun, and I can't play with my little prince, or my pencils and paper, or my brush, or my stuffed toys, or my foods, or my soup, or my BunBun...

Anyway, I've started a new avvie. =/ I'll post when I'm done.

Maybe my dad can buy the house. And I could buy it from him once I hit 18. It's a one story(Not including basement), two bedroom, two bath place. pretty small, but has a fenced in backyard. It'd be PERFECT for a bunny...

Ugh... Just... I hate my Grandma's place. I feel so uncomfortable there. My and my grandma aren't that close, per se.

~Xila

**BunBun

The girl seems upset. =/ Not sure why.

I've had the word "Por Favor" stuck in my head...

Aye. 

I'm hungery...
That girl is setting up that camera again! D=

Oh, look... I have food...

-yawn- I'm tired.

That least that Phantom minion isn't jumpting on top of my cage anymore- paws crossed!

Where is your favourite place to nap? I like napping right outside my cage door. ^^

Rawr...
Umm...

Hmm. =/
I'm still hungery.

Well, night.

*BunBun


----------



## Xila (Feb 17, 2008)

Xila~~~
Feb. 16, 08

It's late. Arg. =/

I swear, It should e illegal to let me in the pet isles of a store. I go out today, cme back with:

-MORE treats (BunBun now has more treats than he can shake a stick at! But then again, why shake a stick at them when you could just eat them?)
-A bigger litterbox (At the store, I was torn between a triangle one and this one, and I just shrugged and picked up the cheaper one, thinking "Meh. I duppose it doesn't matter- He'll probably find a loophole no matter which one I get...")
-A harness (BunBun got out today, and I had to LURE him back wit treates. It got me thinking- f BunBun won't let me pick him up, I need a way to contain him! What if there was a fire, and I needed to get him out quickly?)
-Chews (Always a plus. =P)


So, yeah. $30 down with BunBun's neuter. =/

Because I have a lot of willpower.

xD

Today, noting much.

~Xila

BunBun**

That little thinggy with the glowing green ligt is staring at me! D=

Arr...
The girl ot me a harness. HOW. RUDE.
I don't nead a lead in my own home!
Silly girl.

I got a biger litterbox. It's... big. It blocks some of the door, so it is a bit awkward getting in and out.

Eh. Nothing much else, though, other than the fact the girl is gone.

*BunBun


----------



## Xila (Feb 18, 2008)

Xila~~~
Feb. 17, 08

Hah. xP 1 in the morning on a Sunday night... err... morning.

Eh?
My brain doens't function at this hour.

It's better for both of us if I don't put anything down. xD

~Xila

**BunBun

har. Silly girl. Looses her head at one in the morning... I'm a bit drowzy, but I don't get every other letter wrong...

xD
Nothing much today.
Xila got this new hay. I love it. =D

*BunBun


----------



## Xila (Feb 19, 2008)

Xila~~~
Feb. 18, 08

I stayed home today. My dad got today off as a holiday. I was hoping he would come over and play with me, but he didn't. )=

He just stopped in and said bye. 

I was looking around the "wonderful whites" photo board... and I was wondering...
HOW ON EARTH DO THEY KEEP THEIR WHITES SO CLEAN?! D=

BunBun has a sworn pact to get under my hands when i'm doing something (filling his litterbox, watering plants, handeling hay, etc.) and he ALWAYS ends up a mess!
Aye. -eyeroll-

I think BunBun might need his nails clipped. Arg. =/ Problem being, I can't take him to a vet! He has reached "that age" and I'm scared to beath he'll try to mount the vet.
hwell:
Maybe I can hunt down a bunny expert... Like Undergunfire... or Tinysmom... kidnap them and get them to trim his nails...
Hmm... That's an idea... onder: I'm sure it's much cheaper... (But I'm sure the breaking and entering charges won't be nearly as cheap.)
Oh, but they both live so far away... Hmm...

Maybe I can get the vet to do a post-neuter exam... Hint his nails are a bit long...

Or I can just postpone it untill after the surgery. Maybe get them to do them while he is still under...

I can't/won't do it myself. I'd never forgive myself if my baby got hurt because of a mistake on my part...

I was filling BunBun's grass tunnel with hay (he can't fit in it, so I use it as a toy.) and I put the tunnel down, look back to his cage, and see a little bunny, COMPLETLY COVERED in hay, giving me this pathertic "Why mommy, why? why would you do this to me? ". Ahha. I appologized and wiped the hay off him, looking him over real quick to be sure he didn't get any in his eyes. I never realized how patient BunBun was... He dat there while I gently rubbed his fact and back... Ah. =D He is so cute...

He tried to gnaw himself free from his harness today. I took it off as soon as I noticed to prevent any possible damage to him or the harness.(that thing was, like, 10 bucks!)

I got him some wood chews yesterday. He had nibbles on all of them.
Except the pear.
He doesn't like the pear. 

Some of his trys seem to be disappering...
Like his keys, flip n' toss, and his wodden rabbit rattler.  They just... fanish...

The new litterbox really seems to be working for him. I haven't had to clean up any rabbit urine since!
:woohoo

<333 YAY!

But, with every good thing there is a flaw...

-blocks most of his cage door, so it is a bit awkward for him to get from his pen to his cage...
-uses more litter (where I live that Yesterday's News isn't exacly cheap!)
-heavier
-the material it's made of isn't perfect... sometimes urine, litter pellets, and poo often get stuck on the bottom and I have to manually scrape it off... Yuck.:yuck I find tupperware-like material better in this area.
-He has to jump THROUGH his litter box, sometimes scattering a bit of litter. The high sides don't really help, either...

Oh well. Cleaning up rabbit urine was one of my least favourite rabbit chores. It was really hard on my back, to be honest. BunBun's cage is JUST the right hight so that:
BunBun can jump out. (if there is something on the other side for him to jump on to)
BunBun can jump from his pen in to his kennel if the lid is not closed. (and yet, he san't scale his pen. I find this odd.)
I can't sit on my knees (cage wall is too tall, can't reach in properly)
and I can't bend down easily (hard on my back. The fact BunBun nibbles my hair as I'm trying to clean up his mess doens't help either.)

I'm just glad I won't have to do it anymore. (at least, not often!)
Yay!

Arrg. I'm tired...

It's allready almost midnight? Sheesh...
I was going to take a shower today... My hair is terrible. All oily and dandruffy and stuff...
Too late now.

I MUST ask... 
Other than brushing and a full out bath, is there any way I can clean BunBun without... cleaning him? I don't know if that makes sence...

I've seen people put a thin layer of water in their tub, then put their bunnies in it and let them wash... and I've seen people run a damp cloth over their bunnies...
Waht do you think?

~Xila

BunBun**

Wow. That was long. 
Worse yet, she took all the stuff *I* was going to say! Now I've got nothin'...
Well, I suppose I could talk about my day... I mean, this is a blog...

I did one a DBF today. I don't do them too often. It was after the fat slave was consumed my the yellow and black moving rectangle. No surprise there. Anyway, when he comes home it always get so stressful... He yells for sweets, and turns on the moving picture box (And doesn't even watch it), he yells, and stuff... I like it when the slave somes home, but him? I'd rather if the big yellow moving rectangle didn't bring him back.

There has been talk of relocating the computers (and, naturally, me too. I'm part of Xila's computer "*bun*dle".(no pun intended) if one thing isn't there, the whole thing just doesn't work...)

The tall slave made a pun today. She saw the wood stove wasn't catching, and said "It looks like the stove isn't doing so hot..."

=P

The girl took away one of my towls (SO I was "trimming" the fringed edges! that's no reason to take it away from me... D< and she took the other two and folded them. And I had just gotten everything the way I like it, too...
Oh well. I'll have them back to my liking soon.

*BunBun

Leave it to me to forget to post the blog.  YAY!


----------



## Xila (Feb 20, 2008)

Xila~~~
Feb. 19, 08

Arg. xD That bunny forgot to post yesterday's update!

_"Be quiet. It was one thirty. You have to remember YOU'RE the one who lost your hair brush AND mine..."

_Yeeaahh, yeahh... o-o
I don't know where my brush got to, though! Really! I want to take a bath, I pick it up, put it down to feed BunBun, and it, like VAPERIZES!

_"Right."_

Be quiieett..  I gonna put you harness on you, since you won't go away...

_"Boo Hiss. -slinks off-"
_
Hah. =3

BunBun got out this morning.  He blows my mind sometimes... HOW ON EARTH!??

D=

I should set up a video camera on him...

<3 I luves him. He is a regular Houdini... -nose rub-

I remember when he was a baby, we had to put chickedwire up around his cage because he would just about OOZE through the bars of his cage.  And he got into the music room by slinking through the littlest nook in the door... And I'd randomly find him out...

<3333

Arg. Bad habbit = biting nails. I'm obsessed. D=

Nothing much today.
My science teacher did admit he wasn't smarter than a paperclip, though. =D
Well, almost.
I handed him aour desiese project (I was absent the day before) after class, and he got out a paperclip (last ones) amd there was two stuck to gether... after a few minutes he is like "Man, I can't figgure these things out! I swear, I'm not smarter than a p... Okay, see you tomorrow."

xD

~Xila

**BunBun

The girl lost my brush.
And hers.

But I know where hers is.
But I'm not telling. =3
Nyah.


Har. I got out today. x3 I love baffling the girl. Simply for a morning tease. I knew she has to get ready for the black and yellow moving rectangle, though, so once she was up and opened my cage door I walked right in. ^^ She said I was a good boy and pet meee. yay. =D

Other than that, nothing much.

^^ See you later!

*BunBun


----------



## Xila (Feb 21, 2008)

Xila~~~
Feb. 20, 08

Ever had a cappichino? yum. =D Frothy.

My mom bought this chocolate coffee stuff. It's interesting!

Some may know, some may not, But...
1. My friend, Olivia, has an online boyfriend
2. I like to roleplay
3. Olivia is an "expert at roleplaying" (so quoth her)
4. So, obviously, we roleplayed.

I started off...
before I begin, I'll explain for those who are a bit lost.

Roleplaying is like writing a book. Except it's a duet, or even sometimes more.

EX-
*Bold* is person one
_italic_ is person two
underline is person three
(Each is a different, actual [live] person)

(This is the middle of a roleplay- the charecters have allready been interduced.)
*
"Hey, Kalli!" Echo called from a few yards. He slinked over and flicked her ear as he skated along on his in-like scates. *

_"Another day, eh?" Kalli said as she jogged along side Echo, rubbing her ear but, otherwise, completly ignoring the twitching pain. "Another day, more long hours of school." She sighed, a hint of drama lurking on her voice. She chuckled.
_
"Ah, alas, do I spy drama? I think I do, Kalli!" chimed in another male, who was, today, nonchalontly crusing along on a skateboard.
_
Kalli laughed. "Oh, doesn't anyone WALK anymore?" she said, nudging the males on either side.

_*"Hey! Mornin', Dan!" chuckled Echo. *_

_"Hey, Echo, I hardly saw you there! How have you been?" Dan said happily, swerving a bit to avoid a crevis in the sidewalk._
_

You get the idea.
Anyway, I start off. It's a highshool roleplay. (She requested it. It's a wonderful genre for beginners- very easy. Personally, though, I don't really like it.)

So anyway...

I take the time to type out an elaborite, clear introduction for my charecter... Several messages long, and I even cut it short!

She then replys with...
"[size=][size="-1"]ok i am the girl and u r the boy! she walks up to her boy friend and starts making out with him!"

>.>
1. Just... Just.... Umm...
2. Yeah. I typed out an intro almost 5 messges long of MY charecter so you can pick my charecter FOR me. -eyeroll-
3. I said "What. The. ****" and she replied: "[/size]][/size][size=][size="-1"]and u wanted e to roll play! and that was what i got out of it! and i was sorta talking to my bf at the same time too! lol!"
1. Wrong on so many levels. 
a. We are FRIENDS. IN REAL LIFE. AWKWARD, MUCH?
b.her boyfriend? Someone she met on the site. For all she knows, he could (and probably allready has) be "cheating" on her... Even have 6 more "girlfriends"... (He has, like, 15 females with the words "hot", "cute/cutie", "love(my boyfriend)", etc on his friend's list.  I can't believe Olivia can't figgure out where I'm coming from!)
c. I post a 5-message long intro of my ELABOURITE, DESCRIPTIVE, WELL-THOUGHT-OUT charecter, and from that she gets "I'm making up my charecter and my friend's so she can be my big strong boyfriend!" out of it!?
d. She is illiterate. She doesn't even know HOW to roleplay. >.> She called herself an expert.
I LAUGH.
HAH.
-another eyeroll-
Really, though...
Just... Ugh.


>.>

Nothing more. I'm done here.

~Xila

**BunBun

Hah. xD Why does she even hang out with that Olivia girl is she hates her guts so much?
I'll never understand her...

Eh. So The girl found her brush. It was, like, 2 feet from my cage. xD (On the arm of the sofa)

I like nighttime. It's so quiet.

*BunBun
[/size]][/size]


----------



## Xila (Feb 22, 2008)

Xila~~~
Feb. 21, 08

I caught BunBun grooming his ear today.  (That cute thing lops do- grab an ear and groom it)
Every day I'm more and more convienced he is part lop. ^^

Still can't find his brush. =/ Phoee.

I got into a fight with my friend. It's late. I dun feel like typing it out. =/

I'm too lazy to upload the pictures from my camera.
=P

~Xila

**BunBun

Oi. Silly girl. 

Nothing much today... Typical. ^^
Hmm...
Ermm...

Xila hasn't been putting on my harness lately. 
And she ran out of greens.

^^ Arr...
Umm...
Something.

*BunBun


----------



## Xila (Feb 23, 2008)

Xila~~~
Feb. 22, 08

We got a snow day today, It kinda sucks, too, since I wanted to o to this rowdy crowd thinggy. =/

I'm tired. Nothing much else.

~Xila

**BunBun

Bah. Bland day, as always. The girl left today. She mentioned something about requesting two things for me- papaya tablets (what's a papaya?) and a toy. I'm excited!

I didn't get any greens or pelets before bed. Silly tall slave. :X

*BunBun


----------



## Xila (Feb 24, 2008)

Xila~~~
Feb. 24, 08

My post for yesterday vanished. 
Hm. My stuff needs to stop disappering...

It's pretty late here.

But, since I've been neglecting this thread of pictures, here are some I dug up.





_"Get this foul contraption off me this instant and severe, possibly fatal damage MAY be avoided..."





_A better look





_"A LEAD? In my own kingdom!? That's just too far!"_





Da na na na, na na, na na nanana ... DO DA MEATLOAF. 
(xD I had to)





BunBun showes off his ediquite in its finest.





I love this picture. <3





_"Would you get that *THING *out of my face while I eat?"

_That's all for now.

~Xila

**BunBun

Right. The entry just *vanished*...

Again with the girl taking all my ideas for entries! D<

I suppose the girl said it all. She hasn't been home... She usually isn't home on weekends. 
Ah... no greens today. D< She says she ran out.
And no bedtime pellets, either!

Grr.

*BunBun


----------



## Xila (Feb 25, 2008)

Xila~~
Feb. 24, 08

Arg. All weekend AND Friday and I didn't get my homework done. xD

YAY!

=O
Something...
Typical day. 
BlaBlaBlaBlaBla...

RAWR.
I have nothing to say.
ARHARHAR.
Something.

=/

~Xila

**BunBun

Nothing much today. My slave got greens today.

Nothing else.

*BunBun


----------



## Xila (Feb 25, 2008)

Xila~~~
Feb. 25, 08

Hehe. ^^ Desi was all cuddled under BunBun's cage sheet. ^^ I got a picture, I'll upload it tomorrow. 
She is so cute. =D

Hm. I have a 62% in math. 
Fun.

BAAWWWWRRRKKKK...

*cough*

Buy the by, I emailed Dr. Kreger today.

"Hello, My name is Katie of Wellsboro, PA. I am 12 years old- 13 in August- However I'm rather mature for my age. I proudly own a male albino rabbit, BunBun. I am his full-time owner, meaning I do everything necessary to care for him and make him as comfortable as possible, and then some.

(Which means, of course, I feed him, change his liter box, give him out time, clean his cage, clean his water bottle, etc. I feel the need to make that clear, as I know so many people who say "Yeah, I have a rabbit, and I take good care of him/her!", and I later discover their mom or dad clean up, scrub, brush, pay for everything, do all the research, etc... All the "dirty work". 

I know more than one person thinks because I'm a "Little girl" that I'm incapable of properly caring for such a complex and exotic animal like a rabbit. When, in fact, I'd have to say I'm the most educated about rabbits, out of both my friends and family. I'm not bluffing or bragging when I say this. I also feel the need to add; I pay for every cent of BunBun's care... Every toy, bag of Timothy hay, vet care, bag of rabbit litter, dark greens, etc. comes from my allowance. That is why it has taken me until BunBun was ten months old, rather than the recommended eight, to begin searching for a vet. I apologize for my rambling, but this is an issue that I'm often falsely confronted upon. Allow me to continue...)

BunBun is about 6 pounds, and roughly 10 months old. His exact breed is unknown to me. He is my Baby Boy, and I simply want the best for him... I'm sure you understand that, having been with other animals over the years who felt as I do toward their pet(s), and probably even having pets of your own.
By the by...
I've been reading over your site for quite a while. Right now, you are probably the vet I'm leaning toward to get [BunBun] neutered at. I'd like to ask a few questions before I get my heart set on your services, though.

(Obvious questions- Questions online sites recommend you ask, etc... Typical screening questions. Many copied and pasted straight from a website.)

By the way- I know the answers to almost all of these questions, or what they should be around... I just want to see if *you* know.

About how many rabbit clients does the veterinarian see in a year?

How often do you do surgery on rabbits? 

how many spays/neuters OF RABBITS has the veterinarian done in the past year?

what was the success rate?

Have you lost any rabbits during routine surgery?

What was the cause?

What will I need to do to prepare my rabbit for surgery?

How do you close the incision?

How soon after surgery can my rabbit come home?

If he has to stay overnight, what sort of accommodations do you have for rabbits?

What is the best way to prevent hairballs?

What antibiotics are dangerous to rabbits?

does the veterinarian do "open" or "closed" neuters?

What's the difference?

is entry to the testicles made through the scrotum or the abdomen?

does the veterinarian require withholding of food and water prior to surgery in rabbits?

what anesthetics are used?

(My Questions)

What should I do after his neuter to ensure the best/fastest healing, and to prevent infection, etc?

After his neuter, how long should I wait before I return to have the closing to his neuter removed(stitches, etc.), if it all?

How long should I wait before I can let BunBun out of his pen to explore?

BunBun is a stubborn little boy. I'd even go as far as to call him a diva. Should I bring anything (towel, harness, etc.) to help you pick him up if necessary, or will you be able to do that on your own? If not, I'll just need his carrier, correct?

Do you/will you do pre-exams on rabbits to make sure they are healthy enough for a neuter/spay? Or will that cost extra?

Do you do checkups? How much? 

If necessary, will you clip nails How much would that cost? 

What do you do/check at a checkups?

I noticed BunBun sneezing sometimes. He has no discharge, and his wrists are clean. Should I be concerned, or is it natural? (Like a human sneeze..?)

Do you send home pain meds with spayed/neutered rabbits?

If so, how do you recommend I give them to BunBun? (Keep in mind he does not like being on his back or picked up.)

When/if I get BunBun Neutered at your clinic, may I bring a bag of his pellets/lettuce/treats(to use sparingly) with me to give them to him on the trip back/shortly after he wakes up? Perhaps his favorite toy? (I know he probably won't be up to playing, but perhaps just for comfort/reassurance/stress reliever/etc... His favorite toy is a sock, by the way.)

I have to ask- How do you recommend cleaning a rabbitâs water bottle?

What/which pellets do you recommend for a rabbit? BunBun is running low on pellets, and (Now that I know more about a rabbitâs diet) I want to know the best thing to have him on.

Hmmâ¦ I really canât think of anything elseâ¦

Take your time to answer, as long as you get back to me with honest answers, I donât mind how long it takes, as long as I know you will eventually get back to me.

Thank you for your time and patience. I appreciate you putting up with me. Have a wonderful day.

~Katie"


What do you think? Did I forget anything?

Arg. Nothing much else... I'm still pretty upset about my grade.
PLUS, my friend (Yes, the same one as above) went around telling ALL OF MY FRIENDS "Katie is getting heald back"
>.>

~Xila


**BunBun

The girl seems upset.

Hm. =/

She said she is talking to a vet about my neuter.
What's a neuter? Is it, like, a snack?

Oh well.

*BunBUn

~Xila


----------



## Xila (Feb 27, 2008)

Xila~~~
Feb. 26, 08

I can't post much. Over my curfew. 

But anyway, nothing much happened.

~Xila

**BunBun

Nothing much- Typical day. She got into a fight with Olivia again, but nothing other than that.

*BunBun


----------



## Haley (Feb 27, 2008)

Aww theresthe pretty boy! He looks like a prince in his kingdom!







Great questions for the vet! Let us know if she answers you- she may just call you back bc it would take a long time to type out answers to all those. Youre doing a great job though- and you are mature for your age!


----------



## Xila (Feb 27, 2008)

Xila~~~
Feb. 27, 08*

Haley wrote: *


> Aww theresthe pretty boy! He looks like a prince in his kingdom!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hehe- Thank you! ^^ Yeah, BunBun is spoiled. xD

I wish I had given my phone number. o-o;;
I completly forgot.

I'll keep you posted. ^^

And thanks.


Sorry for the lack of pictures. I have a bunch on my camera, but I'm too lazy to put them up right now.

^^ Nothing much lately.

~Xila

**BunBun

The girl got a 2-hour-delay this morning. Silly slave, rether than get up and feed me, decided to sleep in. How rude.

Nothing much.

*BunBun


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 28, 2008)

Hey Xila, love the pics of BunBun, he's adorable. I can't wait til you get the ones off your camera.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 28, 2008)

Hey Xila, love the pics of BunBun, he's adorable. I can't wait til you get the ones off your camera.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 28, 2008)

Hey Xila, love the pics of BunBun, he's adorable. I can't wait til you get the ones off your camera.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 28, 2008)

Hey Xila, love the pics of BunBun, he's adorable. I can't wait til you get the ones off your camera.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 28, 2008)

Hey Xila, love the pics of BunBun, he's adorable. I can't wait til you get the ones off your camera.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 28, 2008)

Hey Xila, love the pics of BunBun, he's adorable. I can't wait til you get the ones off your camera.


----------



## Xila (Feb 29, 2008)

Xila~~~
Feb. 28, 08

Man. I was going to go to bed early, but It completly slipped my mind.

Anyway, I'm going to Devyn's thus weekend. I'm bringing a tupperware of, basically, some treats, toys, and hay. I;m going to get some apple branches tomorrow, if I remember.

So, TDOBB&S might not be updated for a bit.

Thanks, Angel! ^^
I won't get a chance to get the pictures off untill a while.

~Xila

**BunBun. 

Bah. The girl took some of my stuff!
BAH I SAY! :X

I mean, she took some of my treats, and TWO pages of my phone book, and even made a toy jsut like mine!

bah!

*BunBun


----------



## Xila (Mar 2, 2008)

Xila~~~
Mar. 1, 08

I cleaned BunBun's cage today and alternated his toys.


Rawr.

Umm...
Something. I'm tired. I came back from Devyn's, and they gave me some really nice apple sticks. ^^
Her dad has HUGE, sharp plyers (As apposed to my puny sissors and hands), so that's definatly an appreashated treat.


Rawrrr...

By the way, my webcam is still on. I usaully go to bed at 11, so you can mostly see up untill... 11:10 PM or so.

His normal schedule:

(typical weekday- varies on weekends, as I'm not usually here)

Anywhere from 7:05AM-7:15AM- BunBun gets his "good morning" nose rub and pellets.

7:20AM-3:30PM- I'm usually at school. Typical bunny stuff... I'm sure you could catch all kinds of flops, meatloafs, DBFs, etc during this time.

3:40-3:50PM- I get hime. I take the sheet off his cage, and feed him. I usually give greens around this time, too.

4:00PM-10:50PM- Pretty much a free-for-all: Anything can happen. This means anywhere from changing his litterbox, to getting in his cage with him, to cleaning his entire cage! (Which also means you might get a glimpse of me-I know a few people ask what I look like.  )

11:00PM or so- I cover bunBun's cage, give him his nightly pellets, say goodnight, and turn off the lights *Sorry! BunBun doesn't like me leaving the lights on. I mean, If I knew someone was watching, I might leave a nightlight on or something, but...*

Again, this is only for those with Yahoo Messenger. If you have a free website to put the webcam on, by all means, post it!

Even though Bunun is right next to me, if I can't sleep or something I just bring up his Webcam and he calms me down.
He is simply fasinating to watch. ^^

PS; This is a really common question. The moving purple thing at the top/center of the screen is a green hanger. ^^

To view my webcam-

Bring up the Yahoo messenger main screen




Go to "contacts"




Contacts>Add a contact (you may need to click it, rather than just hover over it)




Put in my username (Quinalah), and make sure "yahoo Messenger" is selected.




Put me under whatever you like, add a description in you want, and click next.




You should get a screen like this





When I accepy, you should see me under "Friends" (Or whatever you put me as)... I didn't get a picture, but you should see something kind of like




(except, of course, with my name)
Anywhay, something like that. Click "view webcam" and it should some up. If it doesn't say that, than wait a few hours for me to come home from school and turn it on.




This is that BunBun does when he is excited. ^^
(I appologize for any audio- I don't have sound on my computer, and forgot to take the audio out)

~Xila

**BunBun
Arg. Blog-hog!

I need more hay...

I got a new toy today! ^^

Yay!

Arg. my post is shorter than her post...
I must make it longer, than! 




Xila and her strange sence of Humor thinks this picture is funny. 





Do I look any bigger? The girl says I do.





Just a neat picture.

*BunBun


----------



## Xila (Mar 3, 2008)

Xila~~~
Mar. 2(3?), 08

is it the 2nd, or the 3rd? My watch(Is that the right kind of watch?) sayd 3rd, my compputer says 2nd.

Arg. I'm loosing my mind.

~Xila

**BunBun

Nothing much today. 
Sorry to disappoint.

I disapprove.
Of... something.

*BunBun


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 3, 2008)

Great new pics! Glad things are well with you. You are so funny:biggrin2:.


----------



## Xila (Mar 4, 2008)

Xila~~~
Feb. 3, 08*

AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> Great new pics! Glad things are well with you. You are so funny:biggrin2:.


Thanks! ^^ Nice to be appreshiated!

Me and my friend Olivia got in another fight.

Yup, if you don't like listening to me and Olivia quibble, scroll down now.

...

All set?
Good!

Well, typical fighting, but this really set me off: 
(Bold is Olivia)

*ÃunÃun is just ur average Ãunny! he is no better and no worse

*To someone like you, maybe. You've only seen BunBun in real life ONCE. He was so small than, and since that time, his personality has really blossomed. You know nothing on him or me.

*he would have excelled if he were to stay with karen, but she had to give him away, give him away to some snoby child that already has a million pets, and doesn't pay attention andy of them, she spends all of her time on the computer and her academics show it, every time she gets a new animal she spends more time with that pet until she gets a new one and that pet is left to rot away it's years of lovely life, now wasted just because of a snoby child.
*_(By the way, I think she took that "let it rot away" thing from a poem *I* showed her, and than she promptly stole. By the way, I'm sure you all know she is lying. I do no such thing. I think what gives her this impression is the fact I have BARN CATS.
She doesn't understand that,.
BARN. CATS. Spell that out Olivia.
B-A-R-N
NOT HOUSE CATS.
H-O-U-S-E
There IS a difference, LEARN IT. Barn cats are not usually kept in the house, given vetrinary care, and sometimes aren't even fed! Barn cats were orriginally brought up to catch mice that soil the animal's hay. They mostly lived off that- It's LUCKY we fed them a good ammount EVERY DAY, give them water EVERY DAY, and even spend an hour outside with them EVERY DAY to make sure none of them act sickly. If they do, they are brought inside for further treatment.

House cats, on the other hand, are given regular checkups, have their nails clipped and are cared for to perfection 24/7, and are by far less independant than a barn cat.
BARN
HOUSE.
See the difference?)
_
EXCUSE ME!?
Are you saying I'm not a good owner?
Does she worry about his GI tract?
His heart rate?
Does she spend ONE HUNDERED-TEN DOLLARS to get her bunny neutered or spayed? (And since she had kits, I immagine NOT),
Is her rabbit an indoor one?
Does she spend almost five dolalrs a WEEK on the highest-quality hay avalible, when she could just toss in some "perfectly fine" cow hay?

Me? Snobby? HAH. You know nothing about me. Snoby and bitchy are two different things, learn the difference. I don't have a million pets. I DO pay attention to all of them... Have YOU spent half an hour EVERY SINGLE DAY checking on your cats and dogs? you have no idea what you are talking about, surely not about me. I love every one of my animals. If I even see a cat SCRATCH, I worry about fleas. If I see a cat nibble another, I worry about ticks. Every time I see a SINGLE BIT OF SNOT on a cat, I worry and fuss over them untill the point of no return/

*when she got the bunnies they said they had been spayed and neutered!
but they lied to her

*If she was stupid enough to not have them checked by a vet, that was her loss.*

*Well, it kept going on like that.
Still, How could she say that about BunBun?!
Just for that, I swear to god, she id NOT comming to my birthday party. I don't care if she was just mad, or jsut saying that to sound more dramatic or something, but, if there is ONE thing I will not tollerate, is people critizing my care and BunBun's happiness.*
*Constructive critisism? Yeah, I;m fine.

Saying RIGHT TO MY FACE that BunBun would be happier cramped in a little breeder's cage? In a mesh wire BOX? Or maybe suffering in a shelter? Maybe even being PUT DOWN due to the overpopulation of rabbits, expically in little rural areas like PA?

I don't care for that. She is not comming to my party, no matter how much she says she was sorry or kidding.


Ugh.
She also said I was too "Untelligent" to make a music montage(Which I am doing), thoguht a "movie" made by a TWELVE-YEAR-OLD was one that would be in the movies. She also did not understand why I cared so much about BunBun... She doesn't understand me at all, yet she continues to act like she knows everything about me.

~Xila


**BunBun

Hm. Xila seems upset again.

By the way, I was looking at peafowl on Googlt immages... Becasue, I mean, they are beautiful creatures.
Other than us rabbits, of course.
Anyway, I was looking up the beautiful albino peafowl:





And the graceful blue peafowl:






But what I saw next made me sit up in my seat!






Like, whoa!

I swear, that's real. Even look it up. ^^ (Patterns vary)

Well, highlight of my day.

The girl got me some more hay, and a new lead... The fat slave filled the house with smoke, stupid boy. :grumpy:

Anyway, thoguh, it was a beautiful day out.

Nothing much else.

*BunBun


----------



## Xila (Mar 5, 2008)

Xila~~~
Feb. 4, 08

Hm. My watch seems to be ahead one day. 


You know waht annoys me? When people say "for know"... I mean, I can tollerate switching "too, two, to, thru, trough, etc", but when they say things like "yeah, for know"
It really bugs me.

You know who else bugs me?
yup,
Olivia.

Olivia still won't drop the BunBun thing. She keeps moping around saying how miserable BunBun is, how he'd be so much better off with Karen, How he is terribly cared for (I think BunBun gets EXCEPTIONAL care. Better than any rabbit around here, at least! I can SAFELY say I care the best for my rabbits out of any of my friends, and know the most, too. I do not brag when I say that, it's a fact.)

But you know what REALLY ticks me off? When i ask her how she knows this. She says she knows BunBun's thoughts (Yeah.. I've been living with him since he was jsut a little baby, she sees him once and can magicly read his thoughts), and she says he says he is unhappy and miserable. 
xD
(apparently, she can now read BunBun's thoughts)

She said she had a folder that said "Olivia's eyes only", and it had BunBun's thoughts in it. xD

One time, she replied that since he was laying down, it meant he was bored, lazy, neglected, unloved, didn't get enough exercise, etc.
I tried to explain to her a rabbit lying on his or her side is a pat on the back to the owner, as rabbits are very skittish creatures... they don't expose their underbelly or go in a position where they could not easily sprint away unless they feel 100% SAFE, HAPPY, CALM, and SECURE.

She didn't believe me.

'Tard.

I keep telling her, "Read a bit about rabbits befor eyou accuse me of being a horrible owner."

But she never does.

Than she has the nerve to call ME a spoiled, stupid brat. xD

What a drama queen... 

I think that today she even said to me that SHE KNOWS MORE ABOUT ME THAN I DO.

What. A. Priss.

Oh, I took an IQ test today.

130-139
"Gifted"


Olivia thinks that becasue she is in enrichment, that she is WORLDS smarter than every last human being on the earth.

I could easily be in enrichment if I wanted to, but I figgured I have better things to do than hang around with a bunch of self-obsessed prisses.

No offence to anyone in that kind of activity.

But really, she has NEVER owned a rabbit. She has NO RIGHT to accuse me of treating BunBun wrong. She even said I "abused" him!

You know who abuses things?
OLIVIA. 
She absuses her rights. She takes freedoms a foot to far. 
I can't tell you how many times she has said "i can call u whatever the h*ll i want to! Its a free country!!!" or "i can mock u whenev. i want! its a free country!!!"

-eyeroll-

If it wasn't for me being Kelly's friend, and Kelly Being Jessica's friend, and Jessica being too aftraid to break off the relationship becasue she fears... well... I can't say.

And Devyn? Her father says if Olivia keeps lying, than Devyn is forbidden to see her.

If it wasn't for one. tiney. single. little. _thing_, and if Olivia keeps her act up, her friends will be gone before she can try to lie to make it better.

~Xila

**BunBun

The girl took all the interesting stuff.

bah.

Did I mention she is making a mucic montage? I'll post it when she finishes.

What's with this Olivia girl? She keeps insisting I'm miserable.

PLUS, she thinks she can read my thoguhts.
_(Pfft. What a load of... Who does she think she is? I've only met her ONCE, when I was a baby... I didn't like her one bit, I'll give you thst much! She doesn't believe mommy when she says to her "Rabbits know a bad person when they see one!"
We can... that's why every rabbit Olivia has ever interacted with has BIT HER.
And she darn right deserves it!)_

Is she kidding? I love it here with Xila! She is so nice. ^^

Have you ever seen me when she comes home from the moving yellow and black rectangle? I grab my sock, and race around and around and around and around, untill she comes over, takes the sheet off my cage, and pets me.

^^

Coo.
The girl makes me feel all warm and fuzzy.
_(Oh, wait... I allready am.)_


*BunBun


----------



## Xila (Mar 6, 2008)

Xila~~~
Feb. 5, 08


Well, I talk about my friends so much, I guess I should introduce them...
So you can see how SUPER PHOTOGENIC they are.
xD

[line]

[align=center]




Sarah
[/align]

I wouldn't really even call her a friend... more of an aquatiance. 

Ever since this girl- Skye- moved back, she has

dyed her hair blonde
gone from sitting with us every day to once every two weeks, IF WE'RE LUCKY
started dating someone she doesn't even like just becasue skye wants her to

Well... if she keeps this up, she'll eventually just be "out of the loop" entirely.

Don't get me wrong, she's nice, but...


[align=center]




Molly

[/align][align=left]Jessica's long haired female teacup chiwawah(sp?)... Eh, she happened to be in the picture and I was bored. ^^


[/align][align=center]







Olivia
[/align]
Based on our conversations and fights, I don't think I even NEED to talk about her personality.


[align=center]




Karen
[/align]
The girl I got BunBun from... Really nice, tall, but moved away. D= I only see her on special occasions.

I miss her...

We think that's the reason Olivia has gotten so mean and clingy- she feels the need for friends since Karen moved, and doesn't realize that just because Karen put up with her crap, doesn't mean that everyone else will.


[align=center]







Kelly
[/align]
Ah, Kelly...
Literate, sane... slightly perverted...
Yet stubborn.
Like me, in a way.

A huge PSU fan, as you can tell by her shirt.

She like horses, Garfield, and PSU.

She, also like me, shares a bond of haterid with Olivia.

She's fun. ^^ I like her.


[align=center]




Jessica
[/align]
(Sorry, only one picture. She did most of the picture taking.)

She is wearing a hiding hood in this picture.

She claims to like Olivia, but... I'm not so sure.

She is nice, slightly short-fused, and is very good at putting up with me.

Thaks, Jess~! I appreshiate it!

[align=center]







Devyn
[/align]
You won't hear much about her... her parents are strict, and she is rarely allowed online, and she is not allowed to say a WORD to another person on the internet.

Not even me. >.>

She is the owner of Cassie and Midnight, the horribly-kept, beautiful black otters.
Oh, how I pitty them... whenever I see them, I just want to take them in my arms and sprint home and take care of them and love them for the rest of their (so far) sad, lonely, unloved life. )=

We've been friends since kindergarten(sp?)


[line]

Olivia is completly ignoring me.
Good!

That reminds me- Jessica said to Kelly and me that Olivia forgot her books and had to go back down the stairs, and Kelly said "Good!", and I started cracking up... The hallway was noisy, and I heard:

"Olivia fell down the stairs."
"Good!"

Mostly I laughed, though, becasue I would have said the same thing. =P

Nothing much else.
~Xila



**BunBun

WASD sucks.
(Wellsboro Area School District)

Seriously. The wheither was terrible!

Ice everywhere




(I'm serious, this stuff was HUGE!)





branches and peices of bark were literally being TORN from trees

















Electric company vans as far as the eye can see... even a car or two SLID INTO A DITCH!

Seriously, EVERYTHING had a skirt of icicles.









...And WASD still made the yellow and black rectangle take mummy away. :grumpy:


Extra, extremly irrelevant pictures:

Desi Minion:





Yummy. ^^





I'mmm fflloooaaaattiinnnggggg...






*BunBun


----------



## Xila (Mar 7, 2008)

Xila~~~
Mar. 6, 08


I went and sat in BunBun's cage for a while today...
I'll upload the pictures tomorrow.

~Xila


**BunBun

Nothing much- slow day... Sorry.

*BunBun


----------



## Xila (Mar 8, 2008)

Xila~~~
March 7, 08

Yay! Weekend!

Did you know my mom wants to make flocotti(sp?) rugs?

They are greek- hand knotted and than tossed in a waterfall for almost a day... they were very valuable, and were ofted used as wall hangings, capes, blankets, etc, rather an rugs. In ancient times, I mean. They fealt it was too valuable to walk on.


At least, I think.

^^

Yup, didn't get the pictures off the camera.

~Xila


**BunBun

Typical the girl didn't take off the pictures, and my non-existant opposible thumbs can't open that little flap on the camera and get the card out myself.

Rawr.

The girl is staying here this weekend!
Yay!

*BunBun


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 8, 2008)

Hey Xila,

This is a great pic! How'd you manage that? I can't even get those.









Hey hon, as far as Olivia? Just my opinion, but if I were you? I'd ignore her for awhile, let things simmer down? How can you want to hear her put you down all the time? That is upsetting to you, I know, from your blog. It's great that you put this all somewhere to vent though, great form of Therapy. Don't let her get to you. 

Oh! Why no pic of you?


----------



## Xila (Mar 9, 2008)

Double post


----------



## Xila (Mar 9, 2008)

Computer issues; Tripple post


----------



## Xila (Mar 9, 2008)

Xila~~~
March 9, 08
*

(Sorry I couldn't update last night... the power went down... even when it came back on, though, I was dismayed to find it had taken the internet (and cable) with it.
This entry will be of what I would have written last night.)


*Ice storm...
The power went out while I was uploading videos. D=
That. SUCKS.
I mean, I only upload pictures once a week, if that.
I lost over half of my pictures! (I had over 70, now I have 21)
Really, though... The pictures I took of things around the house? I could jsut retake those... but all those clips and pictures of BunBun...?
Those were priceless, once-in-a-lifetime things.
Real bummer. D=

I swear, where I live, if the power goes out, it's ONLY long enough for EVERY electronic to turn off.

If it's longer than that?
It's usualy for a few HOURS.

Ugh...

Anyway, happier subject...

I was browsing BunBun's old albums (Making sure those pictures didn't somehow end up in another folder), and I found this one picture.... Every time I see it, I crack up!
xD
Ready?
Are you sure?




xDDD
*giggle snort*
I mean, that picture... the expression... something about it just makes it look REALY DANG GOOFY.

That's an old picture, you can tell. I don't even remember when I took that.
xD

I also found some cute pictures... 
(Warning! Picture heavy post!)





BunBun in the Music Room





BunBun butt! <3





BunBun sits on top of a table (yes, that's a table!)





_"I disapprove of being tricked into my cage!"

_




DO DA MEATLOAF.





BunBun struts around with his "prize" (The sock I was wearing that day, which he somehow got a hold of)





_"Bah! I disapprove of this harness!"





"<3"





"Stop looking at me!"





"Let me out, slave!"





"Stooooooppppp wwaattcchhiinngg meeeeeee,"



_*"Cute" outtakes from the "Be My Bunny" photo shoot:*





_"Yummy"

_




_"You want me to do WHAT?"

_




_"Bzz bzz bzz bzz..."

_




_"It sure doesn't SMELL like a flower...
Maybe it tastes like one..."_





_"Nope, doesn't taste like one. )="


_Hmm... Well, I guess that's about it._
_

~Xila

**BunBun

Arg. The girl took all the good stuff again!
Rawr...
-browses Kodak-


Ah, I guess here are a few pictures:




Alex, AKA, "Big Black Fluffy Kitty"
Really sweet, a barn cat, but has never been in the house before.
Really nice- will let you pet her/





Smith, named so becasue Mrs. Smith, the band teacher, gave her to us... she was abandoned outside the band door as a kitten.

*Ready for some drama?
Ooh, Drama Drama!

*You see, There is a dog... Desi, let's call her.






She is just your average dog, except, there is this kitten... Fog, let's call her, who has a huge obsession with her.






Desi does not care for her, but Fog was cheating on her with... Phantom, let's call her...






They liked to cudde together- big cuddlers-






And when Desi found out, even though she did not love Fog, She was upset.






HOWEVER, Phantom was cheating of Fog with a third member... Al, shall we call her?






Phantom, being an honest kitty, walked to Fog to confess.






However, in the brief talk, Phantom found out she was not the only dishonest kitty.
For she found out, Fog was cheating on her...






WITH GARLIC.
*
Phantom, being upset, than ran around the house causing widespread doom and destruction.
*



*

The end.
*
*BunBun
*

AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> Hey Xila,
> 
> This is a great pic! How'd you manage that? I can't even get those._*
> Well, it all started when BunBun fell into some neucular waste(?) as a kit...*_
> ...


----------



## Xila (Mar 10, 2008)

~Xila
March 9, 08

Har. My watch is now offically a DAY, HOUR, and SEVERAL MINUTES behind.

xP


Ever played Fish Tycoon?
Fun.

Nothing much else.

~Xila

**BunBun

The girl started the Photo Shoot for the Easter contest...
I won't spill the beans on her idea yet, thoguh. ;P

*BunBun


----------



## Xila (Mar 11, 2008)

Xila~~~
March 10, 08

I finally got around to syncing my watch.

My brother was "sick"... styed homw from school... I'll give you a moment to gasp in awe.

:headsmack

Yeah, maybe at how many times a week a kid can play sick before their mom cracks down on them!

Seriosuly.
He was out almost FIFTEEN TIMES last year!

One time he was out 8 days of a MONTH!

Literally!

The thing is, all he does is fudge the thermomitor and cough a little. I don't know why my mom falls for it.

Thing is, when I come home, he is usually running arround the house, being bothersome, looking for candy, on the computer, or playing a video game on full blast.

Not to mention his story changes.
"My throught hurts!"
three minutes alter
"My stomach hurts!"
five minutes later
"I have a fever!" *shows faked thermomitor*
seven minutes later
"I have a headache!"

You get the idea.

Once when he was staying home, before the bus came, he was RUNNING AROUND THE HOUSE CHASING CATS.

>.>

Can't you just SEE the fever?

And he's 14.


:nono


As of today, nothing much. 

~Xila

**BunBun

That boy is noisy.

Phoee.

Xial forgot to do the Easter photoshoot today. =/

Oh well- No skin off my bones!

Nothing much today, to say the least.

I'm sure I could drone ON AND ON AND ON about every last detail of my day... but I'm sure you would not be intereested.

*BunBun


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 11, 2008)

Love your pics you added! So cute.

You take care of yourself and stay away from Olivia for awhile. You need a break.


----------



## Xila (Mar 12, 2008)

Xila~~~
March 11, 08

Nothing much.
a rather dull day...

BunBun did something really cute, though.
I was in a rush, so I was putting on my socks as I was feeding BunBun... and BunBun, seeing me putting on my socks, runs over and grabs his sock and starts running around with it; kind of like I was. xP

^^ <3

He's so cute.

My friend's cousin can't spell rabbit.
He spells it rabit.

And "you'll"?
yule.
o-O

It's a contraction- you and will. THERE IS NO "E" IN EITHER OF THOSE WORDS.

I mean, he is just one grade below me. and he can't spell YOU'LL.

Today was the last day of cooking... Uck, I have sewing next.

I also left fish tycoon and Virtual Villagers one) on all night.

VV- other than 3 more villagers than I left the game with, and an ammount of food that I'm uncomfortable with, they were fine. One sick, but she's fine now.

FT-
...
Well, thank god only about ALF were sick. overall, one death.

And keep in mind I left these on X2 speed.

~Xila

**BunBun


The girl frogot the photo shoot.
again.

And my greens.
Again.
I got them at 7 PM today.
Argh.

Hehe. The girl said she was busy, thoguh. She came in all covered in hay.
Yum.

^^

*BunBun*




AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> Love your pics you added! So cute.
> *
> Thanks. ^^*
> 
> ...


----------



## Xila (Mar 13, 2008)

Xila~~~
March 12, 08

Did you know a woman gave birth in the local McDonalds restraunt a few days ago?


I don't intend to go there any time soon.


Hehe. BunBun is so cute. ^^

I was cracking my fongers/toes once in a while, and every time BunBun would get up and look around.

~Xila

**BunBun

Sorry, can't talk. bsuy.

*BunBun


----------



## Xila (Mar 13, 2008)

*Sorry, it was REALLY late last night, and my mom was comming down. Since BunBun can't turn my computer on, I had to just scribble something down for him... here, let us finish:


Xila wrote: *


> Xila~~~
> March 12, 08
> *
> Did you know a woman gave birth in the local McDonalds restraunt a few days ago?
> ...


----------



## Xila (Mar 14, 2008)

Xila~~~
March 13, 08






*BunBun will be in this year's Easter Photo Thinggymabob! Remember to send a vote his way! ^^*

You can read my post on the thread to learn a bit about it... It could have been better, but my procrastination got my into troubble.


Whoa! BunBun is, like MAGICAL! >.>

I hear a strange noise, think "...? That doesn't sound like paper..."
And I look over... BunbUn is MERRILY digging away at a plastic bag.


I also found a little green bow in his cage.
YEAH.
A BOW.
The kind you put on presents.

And earlier today, I cought him red-pawed PULLING my sock in through the bars of his cage.

I guess I really can't leave anything my his cage that I won't want to "magically" appear inside...

xD

~Xila


**BunBun

The girl says I'm magic.
I think she leaves her stuff too close to my cage.

Did I tell you I once shredded her algebra?
xP
Not a happy mummy.

It's not MY fault she put her open backpack on a chair by my cage, it fell, and her algebra just HAPPENED to slide out of it into my reach...
Wha'd she expect me to do?
Just leave it there?

Bah. =P

The girl says she is leaving untill Saturday afternoon.
Bah!
She also ran out of greens!
Bahx2!


Well, nothing much else...

*BunBun


----------



## Xila (Mar 16, 2008)

Xila~~~
March 15th, 08

Nothing much today... I got back from Devyn's.
Nothing much, though.


~Xils


**BunBun


The girl went away for a LONG TIME! Bah! D=

Well, slow day nothing much...


*Remember to send a vote my way when voteing starts!*

*BunBun


----------



## Xila (Mar 17, 2008)

Xila~~~
March 16, 08


Nothing much today.

Typical weekday.

BunBun did a LOT of DBFs, though. ^^

Fwee!


~Xila


**BunBun

Typical weekday.

Did you know Xila fed me a 6PM?!
Bah!

She says "oh, you have hay. You'll survive."
,But I disapprove of that saying.

*BunBun


----------



## Xila (Mar 17, 2008)

Xila~~~
March 17, 08


Happy St. Patrick's day!

I think I skipped a day. 

Oh my gosh... I was jsut reading about a rabbit on here... Agouti(?) dutch. Belonged to a drugee and alchocolic. Was fed a handful of HAMSTER food "Once in a while", and was given water "Whenever she fealt like it"

D= Thinkfully, someone stepped in! he is now in a Loving home.


~Xila


**BunBun

The girl got to come home early!
Joy!


Nothing much, though. The girl got som "cute" pictures of me... I'll upload them whenever.


*BunBun


----------



## Xila (Mar 18, 2008)

Xila~~~
March 18, 08


Remember to send a vote BunBun's way when it starts!


Nothing much today... highlight of my day was when my friend said her crush was blowing her nose, instead of his nose.

xDD


~Xila


**BunBun


Nothing much.

the girl ran out of greens.
Bah.


*BunBun


----------



## Xila (Mar 19, 2008)

Xila~~~
March 19, 08


[align=center]_*VOTE FOR BUNBUN IF YOU REMEMBER! ^^*_
[/align]Right now he has SIX votes.
That's good, but he needs moorrreeee! Lookit those other numbers there! anic:

PS; I noticed Rory and Tallulah are in the contest. I ALSO noticed in the rules that you cannot win twice.
If Tallulah wins, would she not count, and the place go to the runner up? Also, is her "big brother" disqualified from winning, too? Or just Tallulah?

[line]Well, as for today, nothing much.

One thing, though, is something that happened yesterday... tell me what's wrong with this IM:






When I saw this, and pictured it in my head, I CRACKED. UP.
xD
I can just picture that. (Ben is her crush, by the way)

Still, though, nothing much interesting happened today.

It's my brother's birthday tomorrow.

He's going to be FIFTEEN! iflhrsognsrughawiofhsuogj!anic:

When a kid spends haf his day playing shooting games... you can't picture him taking Drivers Ed.

*sigh*
Phantom is back into that "Jump into BunBun's cage" phase...


~Xila


**BunBun

The girl says it's the fat shave's birthday tomorrow... By gosh, I hope they got something for me! If they didn't... I've got a plan... :nasty:


I'm tired. See you tomorrow...

Gyrah! That CAT just jumped in my cage again!!

*BunBun


----------



## Xila (Mar 21, 2008)

Xila~~~
March 20, 08

Sorry for not updating last night... The power went out, I was tired, the internet wasn't working becasue my brother's computer wasn't on, it takes, like, 15 minutes to start up, all my shows were over, BunBun was allready put to bed... it was just too out of my way. So, this is what I'd have written.

Well, nothing much today. It was my brother's birthday... =D

Remember to vote for BunBun!

~Xila

**BunBun

The girl tells me to write what I would've yesterday, but I forgot what I was gonna say. D=

Boo.

*BunBun


----------



## Xila (Mar 22, 2008)

Xila~~~
March 21, 08


We had my Prother's birthday celebration today, and I got an awesome hat! <3

Remember that one I posted earler? "Property of Rabbit"? Yup, that one! =D

I love it lots and lots. I'm gonna where it all the time! ^^

~Xila


**BunBun

Did you know that girl FORGOT my freens and DIDN'T GIVE ME LUNCH!?

Argh! The nerve...!


*BunBun


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 22, 2008)

BunBun, are you okay dude? You sound a bit stressed. How's the girl?


----------



## Xila (Mar 23, 2008)

Xila~~~
March 22, 08*
*
Well, nothing much today... we moved the computers. (Or, mine at least.) It is now in the music room, rather than the living room. I feel a bit bad for BunBun, though, becasue... well... all that dragging, talking, etc. Now, though, everyone is in bed but me, and BunBun is merrily munching hay, So I'd say he is unwinding just fine. ^^


Hey! Found BunBun's Ferminator! =DDD

It was behind the TV.  How it got there, I'll never know!

Still, though, I'm glad I found it. it's about shedding season...!

The only down side with this new computer/rabbit layout is that there is nowhere to put his webcam. D=
So, yeah, It's going to be offline untill I can find a place to put it.


Well, I went to Kelly's party.
xD She put on the invitation, "Please RSVP before I die of old age!", but didn't put her phone number on the card.
Ah, silly Kelly.

Nothing much else.

~Xila


**BunBun

Did you know that the slaves were picking up my cage, putting me in a place, talking a bit, measuring, than putting me in another place, and so on? I heard the small slave offer to take me in another room (so that I wouldn't have to be in the cage when it was being carried around), but they declines, saying "It'll only take a minute."


20minutes later, I'm now next to Xila's computer^^

Did you know as the girl's sire was getting up to get her from her friend's party, he knocked my water bottle right off my cage? D= Luckily, the girl saw it shortly after comming home and corrected it.
*



AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> BunBun, are you okay dude? You sound a bit stressed. How's the girl?


Stressed? Maybe a little. I mean, with two dogs, an ADD caretaker who refuses to take his pills (Whom also just turns the moving picture box on and LEAVES IT ON while he has HEADPHONES on...), several cats, and slaves comming in and out of my room 24/7, I supose it can get a bit stressful. The girl does try, though, to keep things under controll. Like, if her sibling turns the moving picture box on, she'll turn it down for me, she'll make sure I have hay, etc etc.

With stress, it's a bit edgy right now. you may or may not know, but the slaves are remodeling the room I'm in, so there is a lot of talking, draging things, pushing things, loud noises, measuring, drilling, scraping, etc. Xila usually has plans to take me for a romp outside when they are doing this, but she is usually needed, and I cannot be outside by myself. D=
But, I am eating lots of hay, still doing my DBFs and meatloafs, I still like digging through my towels, and running around with my toys, etc... so it's all good. ^^

The human slaves... they locked me out of my backyard and than carried my cage around! D=

I guess it wasn't *that* bad, though. the girl put two towels, a wash cloth, my sock, and several of my toys in my bedroom with me, so I was quite pacified while they were talking, measuring, carrying, etc.

So now I've been relocated in the room next to my orriginal. I think I like this more...

Well, for starters, much less trafic. (At least, when the slaves aren't improving the room. apparently they are remodeling.
To say the least, it looks okay.

Warmpth. my cage extention (not my entire cage) is by a gas stove(the kind that circulates warm air up), so I have juuuusssstt a hint of warm air at one part of my cage. It's hardly noticibe, but I like it. ^^

But, yeah. It's not that different- other than the fact I get more light and less trafic, and the floor is a different material, It's not *drastically* different than my old setup...


The girl? She's fine. She is still wearing that hat she got for her sibling's "gotcha-day." Harhar, I like gnawing on the visor of it when she leans in to me to kiss me. x3
And it's true, too! She's mineee. =D

Hm... nothing much else, I guess. ^^
'Night.

Oh! Before I forget! I'd like to dedicate this post to Peg(Tinysmom)'s Tiny, as it would have been the third anniversary of Tiny's "Gotcha" day today.
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=34347&forum_id=1

*BunBun


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 23, 2008)

*Xila wrote: *


> Hey! Found BunBun's Ferminator! =DDD
> 
> It was behind the TV.  How it got there, I'll never know!
> 
> ...



Bunbun? I think you should be a bit grateful of the girl, she takes great care of you and your neediness. The chaos should be over soon, and at least she tries to take you out of it while it's going on, good slave.

Aw, Peg will be so happy to hear of your dedication to Tiny:rose:. I'll let her know, in case she doesn't see this, how very sweet of you, BunBun--nose kisses for you.


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 23, 2008)

*Xila wrote: *


> *AngelnSnuffy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > BunBun, are you okay dude? You sound a bit stressed. How's the girl?
> ...




THANK you so much for this - I really appreciated it. It makes me feel so good to see others celebrating today....even if I'm still sorta sad.

I love your blog - I've been behind in reading it but hope to get all caught up this weekend!

Once again - thanks so much for remembering my big boy...it means a lot!

Peg


----------



## Xila (Mar 24, 2008)

Xila~~~
March 22(23?), 08

I can't believe I can't remember what day it is.


Unfortunatly, we didn't do anything "special" for easter...
no eggs, no decorations, no baskets... not even any candy. To say the least- This year, Easter was just... Sunday. Nothing more. D=

Arg. There is a cat infront of my computer screen. It makes it rather hard to proof-read. :grumpy: So If I make a REALLY HUGE TYPO that you'd have to be BLIND not to see... well... now you know why. 

It's SO typiccal that I run out of greens the night before Easter Sunday.
So, yeah. No greens for BunBun.
Geez.
First I'm late, than I forget, than I run out the night before a holiday! 

So, anyway, BunBun's cage should be pretty settled for a bit. As of right now, both computers are set up, the TV is set up, the fireplace is in place, and we have most of the wiring and bunny-proffing done... right now, our biggest priouity is furnature arrangement.

the only bad thing about BunBun's current cage style, is that it's kind of like an "L" shape, so I'm FRESH out of ideas on where to put the webcam. 

Speaking of webcam, silly me accidentally left a wire for it a tad too close to BunBun's cage.

Mr. Prince, seeing it as an invador of his property, "captured" and "tourchered" it.

Thank goodness, though, it was only an extention cord for it, and the webcam can still be opperated without it. ^^

It was really only minor dammage, too. it might even still work.

I guess the most important thing, though, is that BunBun didn't get electrocuted and/or hurt.

Did you know BunBun has a strange habbit of chewing on camera lenses?
(and peeing on the sofa... but that's a different subject)


DANG. you know what I just realized? (As in, 30 seconds ago as of when I'm typing)
BunBun's cage is under a window.
that could cause a draft

his water bottle is aghanst the wall.
How am I supposed to change his water now? 

His cage opends up towards me, rather than away from me.
Awkward, much?

Well, I guess that's about it...

~Xila

**BunBun

Did you know the girl is thinking about taking me in for a checkup simply because of all the strange things she find me nibbling? (Plastic bags, bows, my litter, sofas, cloth, etc.)

" Bunbun? I think you should be a bit grateful of the girl, she takes great care of you and your neediness. 
_*Hehe, I guess so... 
As for the neediness... what can I say? I'm a rabbit! (and a prince... but that's besides the point. xP)
*_
The chaos should be over soon, and at least she tries to take you out of it while it's going on, good slave.
_*
Yeah. She tells me that now all that's left is the furnature.
While I was in my cage today, I noticed my stool was in reach of the sofa. so I jump on the sofa, and I decide that I want to test it- make sure it's to my liking, you know?
and the tall slave shoos me away.
Harumph. 

Yeah... when she wants to take me outside, though, she is also somehow needed with the moving of furnature, vaccuming, etc.*_



Aw, Peg will be so happy to hear of your dedication to Tiny:rose:. I'll let her know, in case she doesn't see this, how very sweet of you, BunBun--nose kisses for you."

_*Awww, thanks. ^^
It was the least I could do.
I must add, too, that I- WE- were big fans of Tiny. We were so sad to hear he was gone...

Same with Ollie. But I didn't hear about that untill just today.*_

Oh! I must ask!

The girl bought something... at Duhnams... (it was only, like, a dollar. She figgued she'd buy than ask.)

She bought this sisal stuff. I mean, don't get me wrong, I know what it is... but... she got it at a hardware store. I wanted to ask for her if you think it's safe.

It says:

"Do it(the store name)
1/4" x 50'
TWISTED ROPE
Cuerda de sisal

NATURAL SISAL FIBER
Biodegradeable
UV resistant

Satusfaction guarenteed"

It also says it was made in china... She's really not so sure about giving it to me because of that. I recall she once didn't buy me a peeled willow wreath becasue it said "made in china" on it. She says the manufactures there in china don't care if they put POISIN in the products, becasue they are intended for working, etc, and NOT for eating. She says it probably has a BUNCH of harmful stuff in it.

"THANK you so much for this - I really appreciated it. It makes me feel so good to see others celebrating today....even if I'm still sorta sad.

I love your blog - I've been behind in reading it but hope to get all caught up this weekend!

Once again - thanks so much for remembering my big boy...it means a lot!

Peg"

*Yeah... Binky-free, Tiny.  I remember when he Died, Xila and I were still pretty "new" to the forum (by way of actually getting to know people), and I recall her crying over him, too, even thoguh she barely even knew his name. He was such a popular guy...

Thanks for reading the blog. ^^ By the way, Xila really liked your "Why I Blog" topic. it was really toucing.

We all know how much it means to you.  Actually, I think that-deep down-it means a lot to all of us...

**BunBun


----------



## Xila (Mar 25, 2008)

Xila~~~
March 24, 08


I helped my brother type up an essay... I really did "owe" him, and he has, like, a 10 WPM[Words Per Minute] average. xD (While I have, like, a 100 WPM average)

I told him, "You might want to spell check that. What I lack in spellanf and grammar, I make up for in speed. It wouldn't surprize me in every other word is spelled wrong, or has a random calital in it.(Bad habbit)"

So, yeah.

We had school off today. Phoee. Easter Break ends tomorrow. D=

I got BunBun to spin around for a craisin! ^^ yay!
Maybe I could clicker-train him? Ooh! That's an idea! (I'll have to talk to Phinn and Cleo's mom... I'm pretty sure she clicker trains her bunnies...)

Anyway, BunBun got some greens today.
^^

The chaos is starting to settle, I suppose. if anyone is interested, I can upload pictures of our (so far) half-finished room.

~Xila


**BunBun

=3 Well, nothing much today. 
I got a craisin.
Whee!

Okayzz. Welll, nothing much.
What can I say? I'm a rabbit! I don't go sky-diving every other day, I can't get let out because Xila is afraid I'd "get in the way"(I prefer to think of myself as "helping" them.), and I can't let myself outside... Really, all I do is run around in my cage!

So... I guess nothign much happeded, to say the least. ^^

*BunBun


----------



## Xila (Mar 26, 2008)

Xila~~~
March 25, 08


I hate reading.
I really, REALLY do.
>(

But I have to read two books by thursday.
or else I get an 82 in reading.
anic:


I'm tored.
WHEEEE.
Ooh.
Ohm...
SOMETHING!

I really have nothing to say. I was going to say something, but now I forgot. D=

~Xila


**BunBun

Did you know today the fat slave pushed the TV, sofa, and table so close together that the ONLY way to mum's computer was to go behind the TV? Well, so he did that... the girl came back from getting a drink, accidentally nudged a wire, and turned the TV off.
He won't shut up about it! I mean, it was his fault... I could see it from my cage. =/ She asked him to move, but he didn't.

Well, bothing much else.
I dun like it when there's nothing to say.
It makes me look so... dull.


*BunBun


----------



## Xila (Mar 27, 2008)

Xila~~~
March 26, 08

Kelly asked me what today was. You never ask me that on short notice. =3

"the 15th...
no... wait...
it's the 25th...
26th! I meant the 26th..."

xD

Don't ask how I got the 15th. 

Well, nothing much today.
I think BunBun is shedding, thoguh... I'm getting a lot of extra *fluff* off him when I brush. ^^


~Xila


**BunBUn


Nothing much... Sorry. What can I say?


*BunBun


----------



## Xila (Mar 28, 2008)

Xila~~~
March 27, 08

Okay, I'm doing this REALLY quick, becasue my mom thinks I;m getting something right now.

Yay! I got the disapproving rabbits book as a late brother's birthday present!
Fwee! ^^


Other than that, not much.

~Xila


**BunBun
Well, I guess I can't go into detail about my day (As Xila said I had to hurry), but just your typical bunny day.

The girl got a new book... 'bout Bunnies. ^^


*BunBun


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 28, 2008)

You got the Disapproving Rabbits book?! How cool! I still have to go buy that darn thing, I really want it. One of our member's buns is in it! Can you believe that? I forget what page, I'll have to look that up.

Have fun reading it and seeing all those silly pics!


----------



## Xila (Mar 29, 2008)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> You got the Disapproving Rabbits book?! How cool! I still have to go buy that darn thing, I really want it. One of our member's buns is in it! Can you believe that? I forget what page, I'll have to look that up.
> 
> Have fun reading it and seeing all those silly pics!
> 
> ...


Xila~~~
March 28, 08


Oh, nothing much. PSSAs start on Monday.
WHOOPEE. >.>

Well, nothing much. Nothing. NOTHING. D=

We were supposed to get, like, 7 inches of slush... we didn't get any of it.

Also, ever heard of Brian Regan? Wonderful comedian. ^^ Very funny. Look him up on YouTube.

~Xila

**BunBun

Blah blah blah blah... Nothing much.

-insert interesting entry here-

*BunBun


----------



## Xila (Mar 30, 2008)

Xila~~~
March 29, 08

Nothing much today.

Saturday. =/

~Xila


**BunBun


Wheeee.

Aw, nothing much. D=
Dulll Dayyyy.
WHEEE.

I was going to upload pictures, but... I'm tired.

*BunBun


----------



## Xila (Mar 31, 2008)

That BUNNY forgot to post the entry again. >.>

_Shaddup. :<_



Xila~~~
March 30, 08


Wheeee.

We started cleaning Maggie up... the whole 9 yards- nail clipping, medicated shampoo...

My dad accidentally exposed the quick(sp?) while clipping nails. Not really his fault, though. The nail was pretty cracked up to start with.

Well, anyway, I'm going to bed early. PSSAs start tomorrow.


Right now I'm listening to some Zelda music. Played by an orchestra- really pretty. ^^
~Xila


**BunBun

I've never understood, really, the concept of listening to this "music". I mean, if Xila were to put some on, I'd certanly let her know what I liked and did not, but... I don't think I'd ever listen to music on my own free will.

It just never striked my fancy.

In a way.

Yeah.

Wheee~. Well, nothing much today.

Rather dull, to say the least.

*BunBun


----------



## Xila (Mar 31, 2008)

Xila~~~
March 30, 08


Wheee.

Nothing much today.

BunBun did, however, gnaw through his keyring







I'm not giving him the keys for a while. I guess I'll have to be more careful and check his toys every so often, eh? ^^

Little gnawer.

He seems to be okay with not having them, though. He's contently carying his carrot around.


Desi is so cute. She's all sprawled out on her back. =D

Pictures whenever.


~Xila


**BunBun


Oh, nothing much.
I did chew through my keyring.
FunFun.


^^ She's worried about me, but I don't see why. I'm fine.

I was going to put up pictures, but I don't feel like it. =/


**BunBun


----------



## Xila (Apr 2, 2008)

Xila~~~
April 1, 08

Hehe. Even BunBun got in on the April Fools action (With the key gnawing... I'll tell you, he had me worried for a bit. ;P)





Eeee! BunBun's cute bunny butt! <3

Well, nothing much today.

However, we OFFICALLY have 9 weeks untill school is out!

WOW, 7th grade just flew by...

~Xila


**BunBun

Why does she insist on taking pictures of my rear end and posting it for the world to see?
I don't think I'll ever understand the human species...

Like, why is it they have thumbs, but we don't? I mean, we're clearly the more dominant species...

Well, moving on, Did you know the girl is thinking of making a calander?
Yup, all pictures of me! She's have things like "Change BunBUn's litterbox", "Vet appointment", etc.

Har. xD

I threw my carrot at Xila today.
How?
Simple. I grabbed my sisal carrot...
jumped on my stool, leaned over the edge of the cage (In her direction), moved my head to the side a little, flicked it forward again, let go, and WOOSH! Flying carrot. ;P





_I saw what'chu did there, and I'll have you know... I DON'T approve.

_
*BunBun_
_


----------



## Xila (Apr 2, 2008)

Xila~~
April 2, 08


Typical day today.

Except Kelly threw my pencil and it bounced and got stuck in... the... umm...
Let me ttry to explaim better...

Okay, so in my homeroom, Mr. G had a bunch of shelves...
[align=center]---------
|-------|
---------
[/align]

And under them is a bar

[align=center]---------
|-------|
---------
[sub] ======[/sub]

[/align][align=left]And, as you can see, there is a little space between the bar and bottom of the shelf.

Anyway, Kelly threw my pencil and it bounced into there>.>

I told her we're NOT going to stop trying to get it untill that pencil is IN MY HANDS.
I loved that pencil. D= Why does she *always* have to throw my stuff?!
I mean, come to think of it, she always is knocking my stuff over, throwing my stuff, etc... But still, she's my friend


Well, nothing much else.


~Xila

**BunBUn

A pencil? How do you like a pencil?

Oh well.

Well, nothing much today.

I did, however, break another toy.

That thing I got for christmas? The clear plastic carrot with the bells inside and the rabbit on it and the green sisal top? Yeah. I snapped the sisal off at the top.

=D


*BunBun
[/align]


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 3, 2008)

Great pics Xila! BunBun sure is a cutie! Whoohoo to 9 weeks of school leftinkelepht:. 

Oh, my son is in 7th grade too!

BunBun? I happen to love that bunny butt pic.


----------



## Xila (Apr 4, 2008)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> Great pics Xila! BunBun sure is a cutie! Whoohoo to 9 weeks of school leftinkelepht:*. Yeah! YAY! =D*
> 
> Oh, my son is in 7th grade too!
> *Cool! ^^ *
> ...


Xila~~~
April 3, 08

I started that calander thing today... easier than I thought. 
I'll take pictures when I finish.

Oh! And I got my pencil back! YAYYY! =D

I feel like a weirdo. xD Mr. Z said "Who wants to read roll of thunder?" (We've read that before... I got a 30 on the test. D= I *hated* that book.) and everyone shouted "NO!"

Than he said "What about the Diary of Ann Frank?"
And everyone said no again except me. xD I didn't say anytihng, but I was actually curious. I've heard of that book; the diary of a little Jewish girl during the hollocrast (sp?)

it seems interesting. Maybe I'll check my library over the summer...

Well, Nothing much else.

~Xila

**BunBun

Again the girl goes with that pencil thing... Who likes a pencil, anyway? It's a writing utensil.  It's wirth a nickle.

Speaking of nickles, This picture comes to mind...





Taken a while ago, before my room was moved.

I don't remember why I had a nickle on my head, though...

*BunBun


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 4, 2008)

Believe me, I know what you mean about that special pencil or pen, I was that way in school, still am, haha:biggrin2:.

BunBun? Cute pic of nickel on your head! I love it!


----------



## Xila (Apr 5, 2008)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> Believe me, I know what you mean about that special pencil or pen, I was that way in school, still am, haha:biggrin2:.
> *Yay! Nice to know I'm not the only one. =D Everyone thinks I'm crazy.*
> BunBun? Cute pic of nickel on your head! I love it!
> _Thank you? xP _


Xila~~~
March 4, 08

Quite a bit to say today...

We did get that pencil back, first off. ^^ Yay!

Second, I got around to finishing my calander.
Another Yay!

Third, Bandit died...
Not so yay. D=

[align=right]




[/align][align=center]Bandit was my grandma's dog. D= He had cushings.. the vet refused to treat him, and also refused to put him out of his misery.
I feel so bad for grandma, the most...
She'll be so lonely. She does have a cat, Blackie, but she isn't snuggily-company like bandit was.
Bandit spent his final hours here, and my mom hasn't told grandma yet.
She's 91, and Bandit was pretty "down the line" as well. He was... gosh... 12? 11? I don't even know. 
Perhaps she could adopt an old dog ot something... However, if it died before her, I don't kow if she'd be okay with two deaths. D=

I remember when we got Bandit. as she sat in a chair and talked to the lady, I remember sitting on the porch, playing with the puppies. I remember one-Ace-had a navy blue cast on his front paw.
and as they were jsut deciding on a dog, my grandma put her hand down, and Bandit licked her hand. He had been under her chair the while time.
She had been on the fence about which one she wanted, but it was than that she realized that dog-Bandit-Was her dog.

Another thing that comes to mind is going to the store for a collar and leash. I remember grandma meeting her friends.
"Oh! You got a dog?"
"Yeah... she... he... Baby... what was his name?"
*"Bandit."*
"Oh, right... Bandit. Yeah, I just adopted Baby* today."
And it went on.

*=Baby was a very popular name grandma called Bandit, due to the fact she couldn't remember his name. 

I also remember the lond drive home... I say in the back with bandit. I was the only one who could toutch the rawhide bone the breeder gave him. <3 He growled at everyone else.

Bandit was so sweet. D= I'm gonna' miss him...
I wish I had thought to get his tennis ball and have it with him. I remember if you'd bounce it, he'd bark and bark untill the ball was in his mouth.
("Yes, I know I left it out. No, you may not play with it. It's mine.")

And, of course, the varyous times over the years. D=

It still comes as a shock to me as he is dead... It's one of those things that you can see him there, on a towel, limp and dead... but you just, no matter how many times you see it, don't believe it.

I'm sure you've all felt that.

It really was for the better though... It was one of those things where you loved him, but you knew it was for the better. He really was not comfortable in his situation. I can see him now... running, prancing, and playing at the rainbow bridge.


[/align][align=left]Moving on...

I randomly look out my window, and there I see little Isabell (one of the calves), zooommiinnggg around with her tail in the air. ^^ It was random, but pretty cute. 


My friend found a purple sharpie today. She let me have it. =D

BunBun got out today... I'm sitting on the sofa, than i see, out of the corner of my eye, a flash of white, than a BunBun casually sitting next to me. 

So I have him some out-time.
pictures whenever.

I don't know if anyone has noticed, but BunBun's eyes are verry pretty. ^^ They are pinkish, with just a touch of silver/blue




I don't think it is enough to make him a BEW, though.

oh, so BunBun pulled a late April Fools joke on me.
sometime between last night and this morning he locked himsilf out of his cage... I was worried! His litterbox, hay, water, and food is in the part he locked himself out of!

Ah, silly bunnies... anything to make us worry. ^^

You know you're a true bunny owner when...

1. Your birthday list is about 98% bunny stuff. (toys, etc.)
Seriously. Last Christmas, I only asked for TWO things for me.
...I didn't get either.
BUT, that's besides the point.

2. Your bunny has a birthday party, too. Including bunny-safe cake and presents.
Extra points if it's a bigger deal than yours. ;P

Crap, I forgot to change BunBun's litterbox. =/

Well... Nothing much else.

~Xila

**BunBun

Har. I got out of my cage.
I got up on my stool, aim, and... fire!
Next thing I know, I'm on the couch.

I can't be on the safa, though. *Xila* thinks I'm a pee-on-the-sofa-o-holic.
Except I don't pee on the sofa...
...often

BUT, that's not my point.

Wheee!

Nothing much else...

Did Xila mention she made a daykeeper of me? I don't see why it needed pictures of me, though... she has the real thing right next to her!






*BunBun
[/align]


----------



## Jess_sully (Apr 5, 2008)

Awww, I'm very sorry to hear about Bandit. I hope your grandma copes well. When my great-grandma's golden retriever died, she was heartbroken. She did get a new dog, Gretchen, a year or so later, but the little grey scruffy hyper mutt is NOTHING like calm and gentle Duchess.  
I agree, verrrry pretty eyes!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 5, 2008)

Hey Xila,

I'm really sorry to hear about Bandit. Your poor grandma will be devastated. Give her a big hug from me.

Got your pencil back and a purple sharpie? Cool!

Now, this is adorable!:biggrin2:


----------



## Xila (Apr 6, 2008)

Xila~~~
April 5, 08

BunBun got two new toys. =D

A cat dumbel (bells on either end), and a bunny kabob.
However, I didn't remember to get toys for it.

Theree shee blowss!

Kind of random, but seriously, as I was writing that, BunBun does this MAJOR leap into the air. Out of nowhere.
It reminded me of a whale...

What was I going to say? I don't really remember.

We burried Bandit today. My mom and dad intend to plant a rose bush by him. D'=
That reminded me of a scene of Where the Red Fern Grows, if you've ever read that. Anyway, at the end.. when the kid was moving, and he went to see his dogs (Which had died in a hunting accident, and were burried side by side), and he saw a bush growing in between them, and he got out his knife as he thought "How dare a weed grow so close to my dogs!?", or something like that, and as he was about to cut it down, he realized it was actually a Red Fern. Told by legend that it is so rare because they are planted by angels.

My hair is all dandruffy and oily.
Eew. 

Dang! I was going to say something and I don't know what! D=







~Xila


**BunBun

Another picture?

The girl took all the interesting stuff. D=

Normally I would post pictures, but I'm tired.

So... 'Night!

*BunBun


*


AngelnSnuffy wrote: *Hey Xila,

I'm really sorry to hear about Bandit. Your poor grandma will be devastated. Give her a big hug from me.
*I will. Thank you. ^^*

Got your pencil back and a purple sharpie? Cool!
*Yeah! Isn't it? =D*
Now, this is adorable!:biggrin2:





_Thank you. ^^_
*


Jess_sully wrote:*


> Awww, I'm very sorry to hear about Bandit. I hope your grandma copes well.
> *Me too. D=*
> When my great-grandma's golden retriever died, she was heartbroken. She did get a new dog, Gretchen, a year or so later, but the little grey scruffy hyper mutt is NOTHING like calm and gentle Duchess.
> *Awww. Yeah, I know what that's like. D=*
> ...


----------



## Xila (Apr 7, 2008)

Xila~~~
April 6, 08

My mom listened to the Ebay song by Weird Al, and now it's stuck in my head.

Well... Nothing much else. Typical day.

We did go for a hike on the hill, though.
1,370 steps... Or, something like that. (Keep in mind, too, that it was almost all uphill.)

I'm trying to think of something I did today, but *NOTHING* comes to mind. =/

Oh, I saw this automated feeder at the store today. I figgured I could use that, seeing as how I'm always forgetting to feed poor BunBun. xD

(Don't get that wrong... I feed him when I get up and when I go to bed every day, and he has 24/7 access to hay and fresh water. I jsut sometimes forget his noontime pellets.)
Well... That's about it...
~Xila


**BunBun

If the girl had hardly anything to say, what makes you think *I* will?
Nothing much, I hung out all day, blablabla.

*BunBUn


----------



## Xila (Apr 7, 2008)

Xila~~~
April 7th, 08

I can't type much. I have this huge headache.
D=
Rawrrrr...

~Xila

**BunBun

The girl is telling me to be quick because she wants to go to bed.

Byarg.

Okay, so, nothing much today. Pretty much it.

*BunBun


----------



## Haley (Apr 7, 2008)

Im so sorry to hear about Bandit, Xila. He was reallya beautiful boy.

I love this picture of BunBun:








He looks so noble!


----------



## naturestee (Apr 7, 2008)

BunBun is beautiful! I love red eyed whites. I still can't believe some people get creeped out by the red eyes, i think they're very pretty and expressive.

I especially love the pic of BunBun's butt!

I'm so sorry about Bandit. That's so weird to me that the vet wouldn't treat his disease, but wouldn't end the pain either.


----------



## Xila (Apr 8, 2008)

Xila~~~

April 8, 08





Wow. I never realized how different the formatting was on IE than it is on FF. 

Hm. Strange. It seems to do a dubble-line indent...

Oookkaayyy....

Anyway, nothing much going on today. BunBun did get out again... The little pain.

Well, moving on... I've got ...

Actually, I pause there because BunBun just excaped.

Yes, just now, as a write this.

I removed the stool from his cage... I hate to do it, he loved it,but his excape routes revolved around it. D= I'll give it back after he has free-roam of the house.

So, anyway, now BunBun is running around his cage, gnawing the bars, and having a hissy-fit.

*is in the "bunhouse", so to say*

Oh well. He'll get over it.

Haley* wrote: *


> Im so sorry to hear about Bandit, Xila. He was reallya beautiful boy.
> *Thank you. D= Wasn't he? I loved him.*
> I love this picture of BunBun:
> 
> ...



naturestee* wrote: *


> BunBun is beautiful! I love red eyed whites. I still can't believe some people get creeped out by the red eyes, i think they're very pretty and expressive.
> 
> *Thank you! I love his eyes, too. ^^ My mom doesn't like his eyes. She says they are creepy. =/ I think she's crazy. I think they are really pretty!*
> 
> ...



~Xila


----------



## Prince BunBun (Apr 8, 2008)

**BunBun
April 8, 08

I'm sure someone noticed, and said "Where's BunBun?"
Well, I'm here... on my new spiffy account! =D
Bear with me, I'm still working out some things.

Since BunBun was (obviously) taken, Prince BunBun it is! ^^
Did you know Prince BunBun is my unofficial name?
It's also my Bunspace name (PrinceBunBun), I think it's my freewebs page, too, and also a few other sites.

I am *NOT* having a hissy-fit, I'm simply demanding my freedom.
And she took away my little blue jumping step. Boo, hiss. I liked that thing.

Oh, nothing much else.
I'm mad at the girl, though.

*BunBun


----------



## Xila (Apr 10, 2008)

Xila~~~

April 8, 08



I'm using IE again. BunBBun has chaimed FF for the blog entry, and it's such a pain to switch accounts... I know it can be difficuly for him to use the shift kety and such, with his little bunny paws...



Well, Picture day!






Why do I always get the weird ones? D= (And yes, she is ASLEEP. On her back. And she does this very often- not just for this picture. xD)

NEW EPISODE!

Today, we investagatea suspicious crime.

The CRIME-











The SUSPECTS-






_You have nothing aghanst me- Innocent untill proven guilty!_

_Prince BunBun is a snobby, high maitnance rabbit. He loves to chew, and he tends to be stubborn in order to get his way. This toy houses in his cage, and was bought for his amusement._

[No Picture avalible]

THE CATS-

The cats are suspictious charecters. They love to play, and often steals things from BunBun- this toy was no exception. THey are known for pllaying rough, and could very likely have caused this.



Our top investagators are on this case, and we intend to catch the criminal.

Through state-of-the-art technology, we have determined that the woulds that broke the sisal free were, indeed, bite marks. This most likely rules out out suspect... leaving only...

BUNBUN.

He chewed, and broke his toy, framing the cats in order to get a new toy.

He fessed up after being confronted.

It is known that no punishment will be established, however, the toy will not be replaced.



(I know something like this was allready posted, but to be honest, I've had this adea for quite a while. =D I also have another one for whenever)

Oh, and am I glad I realized that rabbits need to be indoors... look at the peice of rotting crap BunBun *WOULD* have had to live in!






PLEW! I'm glad to have learned that little tidbit... Just in time, too!



BunBun's Bunny Kabob:






In action:








Nothing much else.

Oh well. Dull days are good days. ^^

~Xila


----------



## Prince BunBun (Apr 10, 2008)

**BunBun

Ah! My turn?

Well, I guess I have my share of pictures, too...

The girl thinks it funny to balance things on my head.
I've never quite understood, but whatever makes her happy, ii suppose... :craziness










Pictures from when I excaped form my cage:





Shoelaces <3





So! We meet again!





I don't know if I approve of this color fabric, given the theme of the room...





There is no rabbit under the sofa.
There is no sofa.
There is no rabbit.
There is no room.
There is no house.
There is nothing there at all, in fact.

Oh, and Xila's Daykeeper of me:





Nothing much else, today. The boy stayed home, but Xila didn't! HOW RUDE!

*BunBun


----------



## Xila (Apr 10, 2008)

Xila~~~

April 10th 08



I really have no idea what the day is. xD



Arg. I've been feeling worse. D=

More headaches, dry throat, tiredness, and it feels like a swallowed a golf ball and it's stuck in my throat.

not fun. I'm probably just dehydrated, but it sucks. D=



Well, as they say, "She show must go on!"

In this case, we have a new episode...

THE CRIME:


















THE SUSPECTS:






Desi- A female dog. As innocent as she appears, she is quite infamous for eating BunBun's pellets. She has sharp teeth, more than capible of tearing through the thin plastic bag, containing one of her favourite treats- Rabbit food. 






BunBun- A male rabbit. With a cuddily appearance, and a sweet, kissable little face, he is quite capibleof getting away with whatever he wants to. This bag was very likely in reach of his cage. After all, this is his food. He has rights to it.

Our top team of investagotors are working on this case.

We discovered that on this day, they owner's older brother stayed home from school, however, the owner did not. Both animals were rather upset and confused.

Careful investagation reveals that this bag was in reach of both subjects. It was also discovered that BunBun liked to gnaw and/or eat thin sheets of plastic (Such as this bag, for example.). Desi, however, also has a reputation of tearing through thin plastic if it involves food.

Careful investagation followed these observations. After many talks and research, it was discovered that BunBun was, indeed, the culprite. He saw the bag in reach. Dismayed and confused that his owner was not at home when her sibling was, he began to tear at the bag. He blaimed the dog, as she has a reputation of taking his food.

He later admitted to this.

It is knows that no punishment is administered, as this food was pretty crappy in the first place.

That concluses today's episode.

~Xila


----------



## Prince BunBun (Apr 10, 2008)

**BunBun
April 10th 08


Nothing much today.
No pictures, either.
Wheee!
Well... Okay. I have to admit, it was a dull day.
Blah.
Nothing more.
DUN
DUN
DUNNN

Nothing more... that reminds me of "nevermore", which reminds me of "The Raven", by Edgar Allan Poe. He was a scary man, he was...

(Nethie= Netherland Dwarf. I like to abreviate things, because my bunny paws are hard to type with. I like to make things simple for me.)

[align=center]Thinking aloud:
[/align]I speak for us big guys when I say... wheer'z the plus sizes!? Everything these days is for those "Cute little Netherland Dwarfs"! I mean, I have *SO* many toys that I's supposed to be able to go INTO, but, next to me, I tower over them by quite a bit. I could flex and twist, and not even have a whisp of a hope of even getting my SHOULDERS in there...
What will happen in the future? Will there only be things big enough for those little Nethies and Mini Lops? What will happen to us big guys?
I mean, I consitter myself a medium sized rabbit, but still.. I'm pretty big, consittering the scale of the things they make these days!
And not only that, if there *WERE* something big enough for us, it would be really expensive! What's up with that?
I mean, you go to your feed store, buy this cool grass tunnel for your Nethie- three bucks.
Us? 
You have to CUSTOM ORDER THEM... ONLINE... and have them MAILED to you. That's, like, 20 bucks for one tunnel. D=

And... I don't know... When you're not born a cute "pocket-sized rabbit", your options in hiding and tunnels, etc, is quite limited. Not to meantion, if you're one of those "cute little ones", you have such a bigger chance of being adopted if you were to find your self in a shelter. Everyone wants those "cute" Nethies and Mini Lops.
I know there are places like Busybunny that still have large hearts, and think of us large guys, but... The economy today, just doesn't think of us as much.
You know what I mean?
Well, that's enough venting for today. I'll see you tomorrow.

*BunBun


----------



## Xila (Apr 12, 2008)

Xila~~~

April 11, 08



I stayed home from school today. I fealt pretty crappy. D= Sore throat, headaches, stuffy nose... it's a pain. D= Arg.

Well, I stayed home, so nothing much happened.

Slept, ate, watched TV.

You know it.

It's one of those things where you don't have a fever, but your breath is REALLY warm, so it hurth to breathe out with a dry/wet nose.

Yurp.

Ladadada....

Well, that's about it.

~Xila


----------



## Prince BunBun (Apr 12, 2008)

BunBun**

I hate to say it, but I've got nothing to say.
The girl doesn't feel well.
But you allready know that.
Harrumph.
Oh well. It's bedtime anyway, and I can't stat long. So... Night!

*BunBun


----------



## Prince BunBun (Apr 12, 2008)

This post is not here.
There neevveerrr was a post here...
;;

 (If a mod could please delete this post...)


----------



## Xila (Apr 12, 2008)

Xila~~~

April 12th, 08

Arrr.

I feel a bit better, thannks for asking.

Still got a stuffy nose. and My throat hurts.

The headaches seem to be geting better, though. * knocks in wood*

Well...

Uhm...

Nothing mcuh.

I'm tired.

D=

*complains*

I was thinking about calling the vet. Since they *clearly* don't check their email.

Well... Nothing much else.

^^

~Xila


----------



## Prince BunBun (Apr 12, 2008)

BunBun**

I've got nothing to say.
Sorry. D=
I really don't.
Uhmmm...
*thinks of something to say*

...

I
Like
Paper

Speaking of, Xila was sitting on the sofa. She's sick, right? Well, she was watching me, and she was watching me shread my phone book, she commented on how I have so many simple little quirks that make her smile. =D
Like, how I don't just shread... I tear a peice, run around the cage, stop, nibble on it, than leave it somewhere and get another. ^^ Even though she has to chean it up, she loves that.
And she likes how when I nibble, I kind of turn the paper in circles to get all the edges. =D

Well, nothing much else today.

*BunBun


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 13, 2008)

I love your blog/blogs . Xila, hope your feeling better - BunBun, you take care of your girl, OK?

Jan


----------



## Prince BunBun (Apr 13, 2008)

I hope doing random posts like this won't become a habbit... It's annoying.

But than again, what post?
There is no post here.
You. See. NOTHING.


----------



## Xila (Apr 13, 2008)

Xila~~~

April 13, 08

Hm. My watch doesn't seem to change the day untill, like, noonish.  Odd.

I feel guilty for not giving BunBun lettuce. My mom is refusing to buy lettuce, since she is growing lettuce (Which, may I add, are types like Icequeen, and other light-leaved lettuces. She bought some Romine seeds, but they won't be ready for a LOONNGGG time. D=)



We went to wall mart today... I looked at the Bunniez game. ^^

I actually decided not to get it. It looked very similar to Nintendogs- which I loved... but... It was something about the bunnies being in an outdoor hutch that bothered me. =/

Not to mention they had them, like, sliding down slides, etc. It makes meworried that some little kid gets that game, sees that, and decides it would be fun to throw their poor bunnie down their jungle gym slide.

*shudders*

LuvaBun* wrote: *


> I love your blog/blogs . Xila, hope your feeling better
> 
> Jan


Thank you. ^^ I'm feeling a bit better, but still pretty crummy. =/

We went to wallmart today, and I fell asleep on the ride over... I wake up when we get there, and I've got this loonnggg string of snot all down my sleeve. o-o

Apparently my nose decided it was bored with being stuffy, and wanted to ge runny instead.

Well... Nothing much else today.

~Xila


----------



## Prince BunBun (Apr 13, 2008)

BunBun**

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> I love your blog/blogs. BunBun, you take care of your girl, OK?
> 
> Jan


Thank you. ^^
And I will. =D

Hrm... Well, nothing much to say.
I did get a peice of a bananana, though. =D Always nice.
I haven't been getting any greens lately. =/ Odd. 
Xila doesn't usually forget *this* many days in a row... I wonder if something is wrong..?

Maybe.

D= Why do I never have anything interesting to say? I mean... I sit in a cage. I tear up a phone book. I eat, drink, sleep... I'm not exacly the type to go and scale K2 Pakistan.

I did recently discover, though, that rather than going for distance, if I go mainly on height, my cage is big enough to do a binky.
Well, I could go on length... but... I usually slam into the NICs. =/ Not fun.
I'm smart enough to not hurt myself, though.

You know, just my rambling on like this, I could easily make a long blog entry.

You know... This really isn't a blog. It's more like a... journal. =/ Or (and Xila doesn't like this term; she thinks it is 'girly')a diary, if you will...
Oh well. =D I like calling it a blog.


Like... a bog.
Where there are frogs
in bogs.
on logs
in fogs

...
Frogs. =D

*BunBun


----------



## Xila (Apr 15, 2008)

Xila~~~

April 14, 08



I didn't go to shcool today.

Still feeling cruddy. I'm getting better, thoguh. I'll probably be in school tomorrow. =D



Sorry, nothing much else.



~Xila


----------



## Prince BunBun (Apr 15, 2008)

BunBun***
Well, I can't talk long. Xila has to go, and I don't know how to shut down her computer.'

...

D=
*nothing to say*

I'll post more tomorrow.

*BunBun


----------



## Xila (Apr 15, 2008)

*Actually, I did want to add something for yesterday...*



*Xila wrote: *


> Xila~~~
> 
> April 14, 08
> 
> ...





> Ugh, BunBun isgoing to be another Yofi... I know it!
> 
> I was watching ghost videos on youtubewhen I was at home (Don't ask why. I get a video up, than I keep doing "related videos" that appeal to me. So what I'm looking at varies.), and as I was watching these guys in a haunted mansion, all these creepy things were happening.. (Random throwing of bricks, etc.)... And at one of the "quiet points"of the video- where nothing is happening, but you know something REALLY BAD is aboout to happen... And suddenly...
> 
> ...





> Sorry, nothing much else.
> 
> 
> 
> ~Xila


----------



## Xila (Apr 16, 2008)

Xila~~~

April 15, 08



You know when I saidmy watch doesn't change untill noon?



I was wrong.

It changes around FIVE.

I'm always writing dates on things in school... Kelly would lean over my shoulder and look...

"Katie, It's the 15th. Not the 14th."



:headsmack



Well... I've got nothing to say. As hard as I try, Nothing interesting happened...



Well, My mom bought some baby green and red romaine leaves. I really hate not having his usual brand. It makes me nervous. D= I mean... Even from going from red tipped green leaves to red and green leaves. It makes me nervous.

Okayyy.... Nothing much.



~Xila


----------



## Prince BunBun (Apr 16, 2008)

**BunBun

You know, I really don't post on this account. I mostly just read.

Anyway, a random joke:

An elderly coupple goes to the doctor saying they have memory problems. The Doctor says there is nothing he can do, however, he suggusts writing things down to help them remember. They take his advice, and go home. That evening, they watch TV on the sofa.
"You know that I want?" the woman- Edna- says to her husband.
"What? I'll get it for you." The husband- Horace says.
"I want a bowel of ice cream." Edna says to him.
"Okay." Horace agrees. He gets up. Edna stops him for a moment.
"Don't you want to write it down?" She suggusts. 
"Nah. I'll be fine- I's only a bowel of ice cream." He replies to her.
"Oh, but I also want whipped cream on it. And cherries." She says.
"Okay."
"Souldn't you write it down?" She suggusts again.
"Nah, I'll be fine."
"But I also want hot fudge. And sprinkles." She adds.
"Okay."
"Won't you please write it down?" She askes him again.
"Nah, I can remember soemething like that." Horace says. And with that, he walks into the kitchen.

20 minutes later, he goes back to Edna, and hands her a plate of bacon and sunny-side up eggs. Edna sighs and gives him a dissappointed look.

"I told you you should have written it down, Horace!" She says rather matter-of-factly. "You forgot my toast!"


Har... Well.... Joke time is over. =P
That's an old one.
Well, anyway, as of today? Nothiing much happened. I hate to admit it.

*BunBun


----------



## Xila (Apr 17, 2008)

Xila~~~

April 16, 08



Ah, bunBun is so silly. ^^ Flop here, meatloaf there...

When I asked him today if I have him his papaya tablet, he said something along the lines of "I don't remember... You had better give me one, just to be sure!"

=P Silly boy.

I fell asleep with a flashlight on. o-o;;

Last night.

Yeah.

And than I wondered why it wasn't working.

Yup.

I'm shmart. =D

I've always wondered- if you send a picture to Disapproving Rabbits, do you caption them, or do they look through the ones they get and caption ones they have ideas for? I've always wondered.

Not that I intend to send in a picture...



*yawn*

Well, nothing muhch happened today... we cleaned up the front porch a little bit.

~Xila


----------



## Prince BunBun (Apr 17, 2008)

BunBun**

Oh, nothing much today. Typical day.
Xila says she ran out of lettuce.
=/ Bah.

Did you know Xila wants to *train* me? Apparently, she wants to train me to hop or something... Duh, I'm a rabbit! I KNOW how to hop!
She also said something about a clicker... I don't know what that is, though.

Again, nothing happened today. Same old, Same old.

*BunBun


----------



## Prince BunBun (Apr 18, 2008)

Apparently, making stray posts *is* habbit-forming. Beware of this , my readers...


----------



## Xila (Apr 18, 2008)

Xila~~~

April 17, 08



Nothing much today... Sorry, I have to do this entry quickly and quietly, and I can't type much.... I'm spuupsed to be asleep.



I do have to tell you about my day, though. This one girl in my gym class thinks she's really popular and that everyone loves her( of course, though, in reality, she only has, like, 4 friends. Everyone else secretly hates her... She's such a snob!)... She thinks that becasue of that, she can go whatever she wants.. For instance, once after gym, the bench was full (it only holds about 4 people, me being one of them, Kelly Olivia, and andother girl being there, too...) anyway, the bench was full, so you know what she does?

SHE SAT ON MY LAP. >.>

I wasthinking, "What the...?! Get the _heck_ off of me! >.>" But of course, I didn't say it. o-o I'm pretty shy.

But anyway, Kelly was helping me with my math homework today (I suck in math, and didn't understand it) and Kelly was writing down the equations and walking me through it, and she comes back and was like "OOOOO! Kelly is doing Katie's homework! I'm telliinnggg!"

We were both like "What the heck?! She was *HELPING* ME!/ I was *HELPING* her!"

She also says Kelly does my homework all the time. Does she know that HELPING ME WITH MY HOMEWORK and DOING MY HOMEWORK FOR ME are two completly different things...?

I wonder if her IQ is higher than that of a shovel... 

That would be interesting to know...



Nothing much else, though.



~Xila


----------



## Prince BunBun (Apr 18, 2008)

BunBun**

Nothing big today. =/
The girl says she has to go, though, so I can't say much. Sorry. =/

She hasn't been talking many pictures lately,,, apparently, she is still trying to figgure out how to export a video fire...
Of course, I know how, but I'm not telling. =3

*BunBun


----------



## Xila (Apr 18, 2008)

Xila~~~

April 18, 08



Nothing much.



When are those RO chat sessions...? Are they this weekend?

I'm just going to check in the chat sessions at the timees fir a while, I guess.



^^ Today, nothing much happened.

I did fall slat on my face, though.

We have this chair laying down becasue my dad was fixing it, and the phone rang, and I ran to answer it, and it was dark, and I tripped don the chair and landed flat on my face. o-o;;;



Well... You know you need more in your day when the highlight of an entire 24 hours is you tripping over a chair. 

Yeah.



Well, I'm doing my blog kind of early today. ^^ I want to read this interesting book... So far From the Bamboo Grove. It's kind of interesting, and I have to read a few chapters for homework over the weekend, anyway.



So... Untill tomorrow!



~Xila


----------



## Prince BunBun (Apr 18, 2008)

BunBun**

Nothign much today... 


Did you know Xila was thinking of getting me an automated feeder? Lazy little...

Like, she'd just fill it every morning with my 1/4 cup, and have it give me the pelets morning, noon, and night, I guess... I don't know. She'd have to look into it a bit more.

Nothing much happened today. Slow day.

It's really nice out. Xila is thinking of talking me outside soon. (Keyword: SOON. She says the ground is still kind of cool, dispite the warm air.)

*yawn*

Well... Yeah. Nothing to say. =/

*BunBun


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 19, 2008)

Hee hee, loving reading this, you are so funny Xila! IQ higher than that of a shovel, I had to giggle at that. Then, highlight of your day tripping over a chair, haha.

BunBun? As far as the automatic feeder, Xila is thinking of you and only you, maybe you should like her a bit more?:biggrin2:


----------



## Xila (Apr 20, 2008)

> Hee hee, loving reading this, you are so funny Xila! IQ higher than that of a shovel, I had to giggle at that. Then, highlight of your day tripping over a chair, haha.
> *Thank you! =D I'm glad to hear you like reading my blog-Weboth enjoywriting in it.
> *EDIT:
> _YOUR blog? Don't you mean OUR blog? :grumpy:_
> *Uhm... Yes, of course. ^^;;*



Xila~~~

April 19, 08



Arg, silly BunBun. I took the walnut out of his Nut Knot Nibbler becasue I noticed that he really wasn't using it, and I've always wanted to see a walnut, (surprizingly, I've never held a walnut before.) so I cracked the nut open, and I accidentally knocked a bit of shell over... he got a hold of it, for sure. He seemed to like it, but I took it away as soon as I saw. I have a thread created about it... I have no idea if they are toxic or not.

Sooo, anyway, nothing much happened today. I did dig up his flip--n-toss from under his cage, though. Ah, he had a grand time watching me fiddle around under his cage and pulling out weks worth of old bunny poop. :grumpy: (He likes to hide his territorial poos under his cage for some reason... and I hardly clean under there. It's bothersome when you want to get something out.)

So, basically, I'm reaching my hand under his cage, digging out aincent toys, swimming in old poop, and I can juussttt barely hear BunBun snickering at me.

Yeah. =P

Anyway, Haley just posted on the forum about walnuts. I'll be sure to leave extra hay out tonight, in addition to the stuff he has 24/7 access to.

You know what? 

I don't like most pies.

And we went shopping today.

And now we have more fruit than we can shake a stick at.

But that's good. I like fruit! ^^

Mostly oranges, bananas, and pears.

We also got grapes, and apple juce.

It's strange... I like both apple ciderAND apple juce- Just not... apples. 

Seriously. Apple or a grape- I pick grapes every time.

Which is saying something.

I don't like grapes.

Hoo. Look at how much I rambled... I best be off now. ^^



~Xila


----------



## Prince BunBun (Apr 20, 2008)

> BunBun? As far as the automatic feeder, Xila is thinking of you and only you, maybe you should like her a bit more?:biggrin2:
> _Yes, perhaps... I do like her lots, thouh. She's always giving me toys n' stuff. And she pets me. =D
> For instance, this morning, she spent, like, five minutes petting me, and me licking her back.
> I like licking her hand. she always tastes like banananana. Because she's always eating banananana. and when she's always eating bananana, that means she is more likely to give me bananana. =D_



**BunBun


When people say I'm spoiled, Xila always tells them "Of course! He's my prince! ^^" and people think she's crazy. That's okay, thoguh. Crazy bunny lady buys me things. :biggrin2:

Once, they were doing a slideshow in computer class, of "who I admire", and the first slide was of me. someone asked her how she could admire "such a boring, smelly rodent", and she went into this loonnggg speach of how we aren't rodents, and of how that girl has never met me- so she has no right to say things like that, and how proud and naturally clean we are, and if we smell, it's the owner's fault for being irresponsible and not caring for the rabbit properly. =D

Speaking of, Xila saw a can in a store today. it was a deodorizing spray for a rabbit cage.
She said to her mom, "If you need 'fragrant spray' for bunny's cage, you need to clean it out more often. Rabbits are very clean aniamls, given that they have a place to BE clean.", and other stuff. ^^

Yar. =D

Yes. I ate a walnut shell.
What can I say? it was... THERE. and it smells soo tasty... of course I had to try it. Her fault for being a mesy person. =D

Hm. Well, nothing much happened today.

*BunBun


----------



## Xila (Apr 22, 2008)

Xila~~~

April 21(20), 08 



Well, RO went down last night (at least, for me.) And I dind't know how long... I didn't have time to wait for it to come back, so I just went to bed. And I forgot to update after school for yesterday's entry... so today will be a cross between today and yesterday. =D



Well... No pictures, since we're expermimenting with the memory chip of the camera.

And, to be frank, I've got nothing to say.

I had this loonngg list of things I wanted to tell you, and right nnow, I've gor NOTHING. 

Last night, BunBun kept me up. >.> In the DEAD OF NIGHT, he picked up his biiiiig gnawin stuck, and SLAM it aghanst the ground. :grumpy:

Needless to say, he got my attention. I didn't even think to see what time it was, but I knew it was early. (2ish?)

And today, we were comming out of class, and someone said Kelly was mean... She said "I AM NOT mean!" I said to Kelly, "It's a good thing you're mean! You ward off idiots like Hannah." (Hannah was the girl who I talked about before- who said she was telling on us for Kelly "doing my math homework", when she was walking me through it.) and she said 

"Yeah...

...

...

...

Hey! I'm NOT mean!"

=P It took her a second there...



You know... I hate my parents when it comes to rabbits. My mom was complaining about how I don't use the Bunny Kabob she let me buy...

YEAH. You won't take me out to get toys, and you won't buy me lettuce! I Don't HAVE anything to put on it, because you won't let me BUY anything to put on it! :grumpy:If you won't let my buy anything to put on it, than It's not gonna get used! DUH!

(And grass doesn't fit on the 'Kabob)

And they complain about how the hay they give the cown is the "same stuff" as the all natural sun-dried timmothy hay BunBun gets now.

No, It's not.  The cow hay has dead bugs, sometimes even snakes in it! They just mow a feild, and bail it. Heck, it wouldn't surprize me if there were TONS of milkweed in it! Timothy hay... I know what I'm getting, and I know that is best.

And when they ask why I buy BunBun so many toys if he is just going to eat them... First off, DUH! That's what wood toys are FOR! Keeping their teeth down! >.> (And providing some ammusement)

And secondly, it keeps him pacified while I'm not home.

And she tells me that TOYS DON'T KEEP HIM HAPPY.

Seriously!? ARE YOU SERIOUS!? What the heck do you mean that toys don't keep him happy?! >.> He uses them ALL THE TIME! He throws them, carries tham, runs with them... Perhaps if I were to lock THEM in a cage more than 8 hours a day, they would learn how much he apprechiates his toys...?

Seriously!

And they don't want me to get Bunny Basics T. They say, "What he has now is the best locally!"

Yes, it may be the best locally, but it's CRAP. >.> Heck, it's not even made with timothy hay! I mean... Is that even possible...?

Than they say, "But than you'd have to ship it."

... Duh. 

"and who'd pay for it?"

Me, of course... Wait, do they know I pay for... Like... Everything related to BunBun...? Where have they been the past 10 months?

It wouldn't surprize me, how ignorant they are... What can I say? I'm talking about the people who STRONGLY believe a domestic rabbit can survive in the wild... I remember one of her biggest threats with me hetting BunBun was "Well, if you start to forget about him, we're letting him go." (She reffers to "setting him free" in the woods behindour house.)

And just recently, I was talking to my dad about how the vet didn't Email me back yet, and I wanted to call him... he said 'Don't bother, jsut bring him in."

Of course, I said (being kind) "Well, I'd still feel better if I called and asked them some questions", but in my head I was screaming "What are you, an idiot!? Just because it says they treat rabbits, doens't mean they CAN! Heck, they could be completly unexperianced, and give the rabbits nothing more thn a bandaid for a serious wound, or simply slap a cast of a hurt leg wiithout any exams... Why on earth would I jsut take him in for such a delecate opperation that could KILL him if done incorrectly!?"

I don't understand... WhenI got BunBun, allthey wanted was for me to be responsible... whydo theyyell at me and get mad when I want to do just that? I jsut... Don't understand. Why is it that they Don't approve of me feeding him pellets that are actually GOOD for him? And getting him GOOD hay? And Making sure he does not cause himself harm with overgrown teeth? or harming himself trying to ammuse himself without toys? And being sure he gets the more expensivelitter that's better for his health? Why does she not approve of neutering him, andextending his life so he can be happier and healthier, and not distracted by hormones?Why?

*Eyeroll*

Of course, I could go on and on... But I'll simply stop there. For everyone's sanity. ^^

And just so you know... I don't hate my parents, I love them both very much... it's just when it comes to rabbits... they don't know anything about them, and keep telling me I'm wrong about what I do. (Even though I do what they wanted me to do in the first place- the "responsible thing"!)

Like, I could say "Rabbits are really good, intelligent animals! They can be litter trained, and are really as affectonate as a dog if they are bonded with you, and trust you.".... Even though all of those things are proven, they'll still say I'm wrong!

~Xila


----------



## Prince BunBun (Apr 22, 2008)

BunBun**

Xila is ranting again. =/
I do agree with her, though. Her parents do sound kind of clueless...

And I've heard them before. They do say a lot of the things she says are wrong, even when they aren't.

Well, I don't want to talk aout her issues. Moving on...


Why are they fooling with the camera memory card...? RO wants pictures of me! :X
...Right?

=D

Well... Nothing much happened today. 

Uhmmm... No... 
Did RO go down for anyone else last night? It did for us... How long was it down? I can't find any threads about it.. So maybe it was just us?

Well... Night! ^^

*BunBun


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 22, 2008)

*Prince BunBun wrote: *BunBun**



Why are they fooling with the camera memory card...? RO wants pictures of me! :X
...Right?

=D
*

Yes please :biggrin2:

Jan

*


----------



## Xila (Apr 23, 2008)

Xila~~~

April 22, 08

Man... I feel like I'm forgetting to do something!

But.... what?



Well, I'm going to the dentist's tomorrow. D=

Oh, joy.



Today we drilled some holes in some wood sticks, and stuck them on the bunny kabob. ^^

He seems to prefer ground-dweling toys, though.

He can't throw the ones on the kabob around and wake us up in the middle of the night... D=

He is so cute. ^^

I hope to order some Bunny Basics T from Oxbow real soon! =D

Yayyyy!

I got BunBun some more Timothy hay. I have to admit, I'm a bit disappointed with the quality. in my past purchases, the hay has always been "fresh"... this one, it defiantly seemed more dried out.

BunBun doesn't mind, though. ^^

"Unfourtunatly", we had to get a bigger bag of hay, since they didn't have the normal size... 



BunBun also got a hay rack today. =D



Nothing much else, though, sorry to say.



~Xila


----------



## Prince BunBun (Apr 23, 2008)

BunBun**

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> *Prince BunBun wrote: *BunBun**
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course you do! ^^
I wish they'd get done "experamenting" allready.


No promises, but... Maybe tomorrow? :biggrin2:



Aww. Xila took all the interesting conversation again. =/
I swear... one of these days, I'm going to post my entry first, and show her what it's like to have all the good topics taken.

*BunBun


----------



## Xila (Apr 23, 2008)

Xila~~~

April 23, 08



Nothing much today... there's a dance tomorrow night. I'm wearing what I always wear, for lack of something else that matches.

As my English teacher said, "I love chapporoning. Nobody really dances- People really just hang out in the bathroom, talk,and others chase each other around. There really is nothing *to* chapporone". xP



Anyway... Nothing much. ^^

I'm done with the camera, but stupid Kodac won't let me upload pictures. >.>

I need a new camera... My OWN camera...



With a simple program...

That I can actually save videos on...



^^;;



Well.. I can't think of too much to say.

I went to the dentist's.This guy came in, a new doctor, and he said "You're so prettty. Have I ever told you that before? And your teeth are very healthy and pretty."

I smiled and said "no...", but I was thinking, /Who are you? Have we met...?/

He was nice, though. =3







I love BunBun. ^^

He's so pretty.



=DD



Well, that's all for now.



~Xila


----------



## Prince BunBun (Apr 23, 2008)

BunBun**

Nothing much today... 
The girl went to the Dentist's. What's a dentist? Is that, like, a store?

I wonder if she got me anything...

Man. Why isn't the camera working? D=
Pictures!

Nothing much happened today. I had a whole bunch to say, but I've completly forgotten now.

Well... Night!

*BunBun


----------



## Xila (Apr 25, 2008)

Xila~~~

April 24, 08



Yay! 7th page! =D



Well, I won't write much, I'm tired... Basically, we went to the dance, we mostly danced a bit, and the rest of the time we just wandered around and talked. ^^ Nothing exciting.



Three day weekend- Yay for senior projects! ^^



Mom made BunBun a "sofa" out of an old hoodie. =D I got some pictures, and I'll show them when my camera decides to cooperate.



Night! 



~Xila


----------



## Prince BunBun (Apr 25, 2008)

BunBun**

Well, I can't say too much happened today.
Arg! The girl was gone almost all day. D<

She did give me something the tall slave made, though. I must say I strongly disapprove of the color (It's pink!), but I like the overal idea. It's quite comfortable.

Why doesn't the camera work? The world may never know...

Why did Xila take the sofa away at night, though? D= She thinks I'll nibble on it and eat it when she's asleep. Har, Of course I wouldn't! (Not much, anyway...)

Well... That's aboout all. 

*BunBun


----------



## Xila (Apr 26, 2008)

Xila~~~

April 24, 08



Sorrry I'm doing this so late... If I'm bored, want to go to bed, but not in the mood to type[TDOBB&S], I watch movies on Youtube. ^^ Usually it's Disney, anime, annimated movies, etc etc. 

Today I was watching Kiki's Delivery Service.

Good movie. 'Bout a witch(?), and a talking cat. =D

Well, I'm tired.

... Uhmm... Let's seeeeeee...

*Oh! And a big shoutout to AngelnSnuffy/Whoever makes the "Today on RO" for featuring BunBun as today's Mystery rabbit! ^^ *

(How does that work, anyway? How do you guys know what to feature, who posts it, etc?)

I was actually browsing RO on my Wii, noticed "Oh, I forgot to check the "Today on RO" for yesterday... I should probably do that."

So I did, and noticed they had the one for today out, and looked at that one, too... It took me a second, but I sat up and went "OMG!THAT'S BUNBUN! <3"

But I'm sure that's what most people do. xP

I ran over to my computer to double check.

For whatever reason, I've always wanted BunBun to be a Mystery Bun on a Friday...

^^ Happy day.

Well, Night!

(That's a strange line right there.  "Happy day- Well, night!")

~Xila


----------



## Prince BunBun (Apr 26, 2008)

BunBun**

Why is the girl doing this so late? Doesn't she know that I'm NOT wating around for *her* to get done with her part of the blog...?

And she could have at least fed me first...

Well, Yes. =D I'm quite happy to say I was today's featured rabbit.

The girl told her mom that "BunBun was today's mystery rabbit (Kind of like that day's featured rabbit) on RO!" and she showed her, and she said, 
"Is that really BunBun?"
"Yeah.... See, he is laying under his blue stool."
"How do you know it's him?"
"... Because I took the picture. xP"


Silly slaves.

I've never understood the meaning of watching movies on Youtube. I do intend to put videos of me up on that site, however... watching movies? In my oppinion, it's just a cheap way of not buying or renting a movie. Xila doesn't do it too often, though. Good.

I hate it when I have a whole bunch to say, but I forget it when I go to type it all up.
Perhaps it's the fact that I type very slow... Hey, it's not like I have fingers!
Well... I *do*, but they aren't exacly ideal for typing.

Plus, I don't have any thumbs, so I can't write things down.

And as intellligent as I am, I'm sorry to say I can't remember all of my many thoughts.

Well... That's about all that I can remember. Night! ^^

*BunBun


----------



## Xila (Apr 27, 2008)

Xila~~~

April 26, 08



'Scuse my late post. It's midnight here...



I can'r say much, I'm supposed to be asleep.

Camera is still acting up.

I love it when BunBun take a peice of paper in his mouth and runs with it. ^^



So cute.



Nothing much happened today...

I was outside helping my mom with something, though, and it suddenly atarted MONSOONING. o-o

Out of nowhere!

One moment it's fine, cool wether, but not cold... Next thing I know, I'm being soaked to the bone!



Gotta love Wellsboro's flukey weather.



I still want to order Bunny Basics T. D=

I WAAAANT it.

I need to save up a bit more, though. 

=D



I wonder if BunBun will like it?

He usually just snarfs down whatever I put in his food dish...

For toys, etc,he's very picky...

Food? Not so much.



Well... Night. ^^

~Xila


----------



## Prince BunBun (Apr 27, 2008)

BunBun**

Arg. Why is it the girl hogs all the time, than rushes me through my entry?

She keeps going "c'moooonnnn, I wanna go to bed. D<"

D=

Well, nothing too interesting haoppened today. It rained.
Twice.
The first time was just sprinkles, the second was clear skies to buckets of water in a whole 3 seconds.

I wish the camera would cooperate. What's wrong with it...?

I like to clean mah toes. ^^
And my feet in general. =D

Well, See you tomorrow!

*BunBun


----------



## Xila (Apr 28, 2008)

Xila~~~

April 27, 08



Does RO need help? 



I don't know how many of you have Yahoo email, but when you get a new message, a little box/tab comes up in the lower right corner of the screen with the sender name and subject.

Anyway, I'm browsing along, and I get that little tab. I look dow... It was from RO, with the subject saying something like "RO NEEDS YOUR HELP THIS WEEKEND!"

Well, I didn't click the tab to see the message becasue it opens in IE, andI prefer FF... So I log on to my FF yahoo email... And I don't have any new messages.

:dunno

I mean, I love RO. If RO ever needed something, I'd always try to help... Nothing was mentioned on the "Today on RO!", soI guess it's not too important..

Huh. Strange.



Ever heard of webkinz?

I've alays thought it was a bit... babyish... But watching Kelly and Devyn play got the better of me, and I went on Ebay and bought a "NWT" lil Kinz.

And, Yes, of COURSE it's a rabbit...^^

I wanted the Sherbet bunny... But those things are, like, $70! Holey CRAP! 



I WANT IT I ANT IT I WANT IT...

When is it gonna' get here? D=



It's cute. White. ^^ I wanna' make a boy and name him BunBun. (of course)



Okay... The camera is working, but It's too late for me to upload them... it's late. D=



Nothing much else.



~Xila




ETA: Just now, I was talking to my friend and saying goodnight, she said that we should have a friendly competition on who could do the dance to one of our favourite animes, [ame=http://youtube.com/watch?v=7p--8CPT738]The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya[/ame], the best... It's a pretty cool dance([ame=http://youtube.com/watch?v=3obXb7zxzIo]http://youtube.com/watch?v=3obXb7zxzIo[/ame]), so I took up on her offer...



Anyway, I searced Youtube for a slowed version, and tried to do the coreography for it... And BunBun started THUMPING at me! T-T

I was like, "Am I really THAT bad...?" 

_BunBun: "Yes. Yes you are."_



(I've never seen BunBun thump before, so it must've been pretty bad. Than again, it is a pretty fast dance. Maybe I just spooked him? xD)


----------



## Prince BunBun (Apr 28, 2008)

BunBun**

Geez... How many times can she use "RO" in the same paragraph?
I mean, she said something like:
"I love *RO*. If *RO* ever needed anything, I'd try to help. But, It wasn't mentioned on the "Today on *RO*!", so It couldn't be that important."



Well, anyway...

Lazy girl. Won't get the pictures...

Oh, a new minion has come into the picture. Chester.
He is a ram. 

Why does the girl always take what I want to say...?

And why is that I always forget what I want to say...?

Well... Night! ^^

*BunBun


----------



## Xila (Apr 29, 2008)

Xila~~~
April 28, 08



Nothing too much. I didn't get around to getting the pictures off the camera. 

I'm drawing a random picture. I *might* post it when I'm done. MIGHT.

I don't really like to share my art. To me, "You are your ownworst critic" is definatly true. While my friends might thinka peicewas the most awesome thing they've ever seen, I'd probably see lots of flaws- "I wish the hair came out better", "I wish the design right there came out clearer", etc.

Anyway, I'm actually very shy. ^^ I like to keep to myself... yes, that's quite the kind of person you'd expect to have a daily blog of their life. xD

Well, It's late, and I can't think of much to say.

Ciao!

~Xila


----------



## Prince BunBun (Apr 29, 2008)

BunBun**

"You are your own worst critic"? What kind of like is that?

The pocket of Xila's hoodie is falling off. It only has LESS than an inchof sewing keeping it on. I wish she'd sew it back on... I JUST WANNA GRAB THE POCKET AND YANK IT OFF. IT'S VERY TEMPTING. o___O

Well... Nothing much happened today. Sorry to say.

Xila is going to be dissecting bullfrogs this week. I find that crude and disrepectful. I know when I die, I DON'T want to be cut open and picked appart by curious 7th graders! That's such a HUMILIATING way to go! When I die, I wanna' go pecefully, and I want my remains to be treated with respect. If it happends with cats and dogs and rabbits... why not frogs? They are just as good as us!

/rant.


*yawn*
Boring day. Xila didn't get the pictures off the camera. 
AGAIN.

Well... Night! Maybe she'll have gotten the pictures downloaded tomorrow?
Paws crosses!

*BunBun


----------



## Xila (Apr 30, 2008)

Xila~~~

April 29, 08



Nothing much. Sorry. I remember wanting to say a whole lot, but now I can't remember any of it. =/

Anyway, I just about finished that drawing. I want to add more texture and put a copyright, etc. on it. 



Well... I didn't get around to uploading the pictures. D= Sorry.

Tomorrow for sure. ^^



Dang... I had a whole bunch of crap for a feild trip that I needed to get signed but forgot about.

Tomorrow morning, I guess.



Well... Night!



~Xila


----------



## Prince BunBun (Apr 30, 2008)

BunBun**

You know what I hate?
How Xila haas doubble line spacing. I mean, I could sit here and talk and talk and talk, and she could just do a few lines and have her entry look longer than mine.

=/
I mean... Compare the length of hers and the length of mine. Doesn't it look like her entry is longer?

However, it looks like I have more to say, right?

Well, actually, I don't... Sorry.

Lazy girl forgot the pictures. Again!

I'll MAKE her remember tomorrow...

*BunBun


----------



## Xila (May 1, 2008)

Xila~~~

April 30, 08



o____________O

Sorry. I went up to my mom's room to give her something, crawl under the covers, talk, and eventually fall asleep.

So anyway, I *thankfully* woke up at 1:00 AM (Almost exacly- 1:58) and went down stairs (I had left all the lights on, etc, because I thought I was comming out again)

Poor BunBun apparently had a fit. D= Food bowl knocked off the hinde, water bottle at an angle, litter scattered, his towel peed on, etc etc. He's much happier now that I've(Is that right? That doesn't look right... But it is 1 in the morning...) fed him and put the sheet over his cage. (He is less than happy about the nightlight I have.)

I won't put anything here except this: (For the sake of my mind trying to write it, and your minds trying to finure out what my typing is supposed to say...)

So in Science today, we're learning about the animal kingdom, and wer're on the Reptila (reptiles), Mamilla (Mamals), and Aqua... Aqua something. (Fish, etc) and other classes like that.

So anyway, My teacher is passing around shark's teeth for us to see, and says "Oh, by the way... Sharks- What class?"

And this one girl (did I tell you about when she said "green beans" to the question:
"So what's this seed that we eat- Yellow, grown in the summer months, mostly... Sprinkle some salt, and some pepper, and some butter on there and eat it hot...") raised her hand and said "Amphibia (Amphibians)"

...

o__________________________________O



A SHARK IS NOT AN AMPHIBIAN.

(For those younger views that might not know- an amphibian is an animal that spends part of it's life in the water, and part of its like out of the water, usually only returning to the water to lay eggs, etc.)

If a shark could live out of water... we'd be in a lot of trouble! 



Well, night. ^^



~Xila


----------



## Prince BunBun (May 1, 2008)

BunBun**

'Twas _not_ having a fit... She forgot about me. Soes I made a lotta noise, and messed up my cage, and she came back n' fixed it... n' fed me...

...

Whaaaaaat? 

...

Well, nothing too much.
The girl didn't upload the pictures.

I tried. I did, but she wouldn't listen...

Oh, and for the record... I'm a rabbit and I know a shark is not an amphibian.
I don't know what it actually is, but I'm sure it's not an amphibian. ^^

See you tomorrow!

*BunBun


----------



## LuvaBun (May 1, 2008)

*Xila wrote: *


> Xila~~~
> 
> April 30, 08
> 
> ...


----------



## Xila (May 2, 2008)

Xila~~~

Apr-... *Runs to calander, changes page, and runs back*... May 1, 08

I love it when a rabbit goes to clean his or her face and they flick their front paws a few times. ^^ That's so cute.

We're disecting frogs in science. It was gross... o-o We couldn't get the mouth open to cut the jaw joints, and it reeked with presertivative stuff... and guts were comming out its side.

Fun.





Oh! My dad should be comming home! Yayyy! ^^

He should be here around 2am tomorrow morning.

That's nice... look over just now and BunBun is grooming his sock.

Cutie. ^^



Oh! My webkinz came! =3

Now, not only is BunBun a rabbit, with a Bunspace, Pagii, Freewebs, and will soon have a myspace page...







He's also a webkinz!



^^

Well... I can't think of too much else.

Night!



~Xila

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> *Xila wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Xila~~~
> ...


----------



## Prince BunBun (May 2, 2008)

BunBun**

That's sad. Xila doesn't know the months. 
Like, she knows what they are, just not the order...

xD
Silly.

*I* know the months in order...

Now, what's this about me being a "Webkinz"?





I've never liked rabbit-ear TV sets.. you can never get a good picture...
Besides... when was the last time you saw a rabbit on top of a TV?





My Webkinz self doing what I should be doing right now...





Nothing too exciting happened.
=/

Sorry to disappoint.

*BunBun




*

LuvaBun wrote: *


> *Xila wrote: *
> 
> 
> > And BunBun, of _course_ you weren't throwing a fit. Sometimes you just have to teach your slave who's boss
> ...


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 2, 2008)

Hey Xila, sorry I have missed some of your posts! You're welcome for BunBun being the Mystery Bunny last weekend, I knew you'd love that.

Ew, I remember having to disect a frog, I refused to participate, we had a partner, I made her do it. That smell is called, let's see if I can spell this right-phromaldehyde? Anywho, yeah, I remember smelling that :yuck.

Hope you get your camera working soon.


----------



## Xila (May 6, 2008)

Xila~~~

May 5th, 08



ONGEE! I'm so sorry... First RO wouldn't let me post, than I couldn't view topics, and I got locked out of RO for two days straight! D=

*Eek! I thought I was gonna' go INSANE!*

*anic:*



I need my rabbit people. D=



You'd think that over the days I was gone, I'd have some pictures...

I don't.

And maybe something to talk about...

I don't.



One thing I feel like venting about-

So when I take a shower, I usually put my clothes on the toilet lid.

So anyway, I go o take a shower yesterday, take off my infamous blue hoodie that I wear, like, every day, and casually throw it down... Only to discover that I missed a bit, and that my hoodie fell to the side, where it was all wet and stuff, and... yeah.

So anyway, I say to my mom "You have to wash my hoodie for tomorrow."

And every once in a while I say that-

"Remember to wash my hoodie for tomorrow." "I need my hoodie tomorrow..." "Remember to put my hoodie in the washer.", etc.



So she does the wash, and Doesn't remember to wash my hoodie. >.>

I guess reminding her, like, TWENTY TIMES wasn't enough.

And it's not like I had the hoodie in my room, or behind the piano, or under the sofa or anything... It was sitting in plain sight the whole time.

So, anyway, now I'm wearing the green hoodie I made in sewing.

I love it, but it's SUCH a pain to wear.

I accidentally sewed a fold in the next line, so my head barely fits through the hole, and It's VERY hot to ware, and it's a REAL pain in the butt to take off. To take it off, I have to put my hair down (If it's up), take off my watch, and take off my Bracelet(s)... JUST to get it off! 

Then I have to put everything back after it's off!

So... It's good for cold whether when I have no intetion of taking it off, but... everyday during the spring...? No.



*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> Hey Xila, sorry I have missed some of your posts! You're welcome for BunBun being the Mystery Bunny last weekend, I knew you'd love that.





> *I did- Thank you! ^^*





> Ew, I remember having to disect a frog, I refused to participate, we had a partner, I made her do it. That smell is called, let's see if I can spell this right-phromaldehyde? Anywho, yeah, I remember smelling that :yuck.





> *Yeah- something long and hard to pronounce like that. I did that, too. xD I feel guilty, but... I really didn't want to go ripping organs out of an animal. I love animals. D=*





> Hope you get your camera working soon.





> *Thanks. ^^
> *




Also, since RO is being kinda' iffy,We'll be doing both entries in the same post.

~Xila




BunBun**



I don't get it... Why are we doing this in the same post again?

Oh well.



Bad RO locked us out, D= Was it jsut us, or was it lots of people? Xila was starting to think it was computer problems.

Well, Nothing too interesting happened.

THe Dandilions are starting to come back... Yay!



*BunBun


----------



## Xila (May 6, 2008)

Xila~~~

May 6, 08

Randomness...

I feel like doing this:

Mood: Content
Wants: More crutons, but we ran out. D=
Listening to: [ame=http://youtube.com/watch?v=SJM7Rc6DfmU]http://youtube.com/watch?v=SJM7Rc6DfmU[/ame](Catchy song! YAY CARAMELDANSEN! ^^)
Talking to : Elyssa (IM- I've known her since 4th grade, maybe earlier! ^^)Dad (IM... He's in Providence RI!)


I dunno. Randomness.



BunBun is so cute.

I got pictures. But... Yeah.



YAY FOR RO WORKING PROPERLY! ^^

I've got nothing to say...



~Xila


----------



## Prince BunBun (May 6, 2008)

BunBun**

The girl is rushing my again.
Says she's tired.

Phoee.
She keeps me up sometimes, and I don't complain...
Much...

Well, I can't say too much happened- same as usual!

The girl did metion going on a trip, though. She says she'd only be able to feed me morning and night...
Apparently she's going to a baseball game and some kind of cave...
Waht kind of field trip goes from 6:45 AM to 9:30 PM?!

That's insane!

Well, I'm done. Night! ^^ 

*BunBun


----------



## Xila (May 7, 2008)

Xila~~~

May 7, 08



Nothing much happened. I'm going to bed at 9 becasue I have to get up at 6:15am, and I'm used to getting up at 7. So, yeah.



I won't say much, I have to get my stuff together.



I'll tell you about the trip tomorrow!



~Xila


----------



## Prince BunBun (May 7, 2008)

BunBun**

Silly trash-digger.
No, really. She wennt to see the Art show, and came back with a chair. apparently it's "Trash Week". It's actually a pretty nice chair- It's got a black base with wheels, no back, and a deep blue seat.
Xila will post a picture when she's not being lazy, and is willing to actually find out why the camera isn't working.


It's not the camrea itself that's not worjking, just the uploader cable thing.

Anyway, the girl has had her eye on that chair for a few days... Apparently, her mom did, too.
When they were comming home, it started to rain, and she started going "BUT MOMMY, IT'S RAINING. D= THE POOR CHAIR. IT'S SO UNLOVED AND COLD OUT IN THE RAIN AND..."
Her mom pulled over, anyway.

Well, See ya.

*BunBun


----------



## Xila (May 8, 2008)

Xila~~~

May 8, 08



^^

I'm back!



I went on the trip- Lots happened, but I'm tired. I'll uplad the pictures some oteher time,



Oh, someone threw out my gift bag, so me and my mom had to dig through the trash to find it... The ironic thing is that we dug through all that for $5 worth of stuff. xD



I got a pretty green box-type thing, and a wooden make-it-yourselfrabbit. =D



Well, Night!



~Xila


----------



## Prince BunBun (May 8, 2008)

BunBun**

The girl was gone ALLLL DAY. And the buy didn't feed me, either. Some slave he is...

Nothing too much happened today.
I 'twas lonely. D=

I'm not sure if Xila told you or not, but this was the feeder she was looking at:

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2751315
Of course, she's going to look off ebay, etc.

The people who left reviews on it are really... Uhm.. Yeah.

I think these was one complaining they filled it and left it outside and a raccoon discovered how to turn the wheel to get to the next meal, and I think that there was one that complained that they filled it and left it out and that some kind of animal (Bear, etc) ripped it to pieces.
I mean... Duh!

Well, Night. See you tomorrow.

*BunBun


----------



## Xila (May 9, 2008)

Xila~~~

May 9, 08



I had the strangest dream last night. I don't remember my dreams often, but when I do, they are pretty strange. 

I get it from my crazy grandma, I guess.

Anyway... The dream took place in/by BunBun's cage... Basically, he turned black when he was stressed.

it's was a little odd, too... When he was all black, he looked exacly like Tiny(RIP!)- Even his eye color changed.

Oh, and BunBun could talk. He was telling my all these things that he didn't like (Butit wasmore like indistinguasible chatter... The only one I remember was BunBun saying "You do everything WRONG!" Except it wasn't in, like, a snobbish way- It was more, like, frustrated and sad.)



And when he turned black, it wasn't like he just got this darker and darker tint- It was actually each hair turning black, depending on his level of stress.



Well, yeah. My strange dream... I don't think it means anything in particular, BunBun seems perfectly happy.



I got the cutest picture of him today.

He was doing a DBF with his head under one of his towels. =3



Speaking of the little booger, last night he chewed through my BRAND NEW, $30 headphones. >.>

It wasn't my fault, though. My brother used my computer (he broke his), and he pressed the tower aganst his cage and didn't move it back-BunBun,seeing wires as a delicious delecasy,severed the thing right in half.

I wonder is my brother gets to buy me ANOTHER set of headphones?

(yes, he hasbroken a pair before.)

Hm. Well, Night.

~Xila


----------



## Prince BunBun (May 9, 2008)

BunBun**

Me? Chew through Xila's new headphones? Why, I'd /never/.
... Well, maybe just a bit... Okay, a lot...

BUT, that's not my point.

I'm not too sure what Xila's dream is supposed to mean... Some dreams just don't mean anything.

Nothing much happened today.

I love chewing on socks...

Night!

*BunBun


----------



## Xila (May 11, 2008)

Xila~~~

May 10th, 08



Mood: content

Wants: The ipodmp3 for Dango Daikazoku

Listing to: [ame=http://youtube.com/watch?v=VmSjrr0XQNw&feature=related]http://youtube.com/watch?v=VmSjrr0XQNw&feature=related[/ame](YAY for cute japanese songs! ^^)

Talking to: Elyssa



Nothing much happened today... Found that SOOOOOPER cute song up there. Elyssa is always showing me super awesome songs. ^^ She's awesome- she speaks Japanese and English.



I've never even heard of a dongo untill today- apparently, "It is a sweet bread,, doughy like thing. Filled with sweet red bean paste. Very yummy, I've heard." -Elyssa

=3

YAY ADDICTING SONGS! *Listens to again*

^^



Well, nothing much actually happened today.



Night!



~Xila


----------



## Prince BunBun (May 11, 2008)

*ETA:
Shoot! Our entries got seperated. 

For the record, this is for May 10, 08.*




BunBun**

I don't get it... what's the big deal about a song? Xila is confoosing. o-o She's heard pleanty of Japanese songs... Why does she need to listen to more?

I'll admit, this one is rather catchy.
Just about addicting as that one "Lucky Star" anime song she once left running on her computer. ([ame=http://youtube.com/watch?v=q_RPZcSZWJo%29]http://youtube.com/watch?v=q_RPZcSZWJo)[/ame]

I Myself, being a rabbit and all, have sensitive ears. I have a very strick taste for "music".

She does tend to find a lot of "catchy" songs, as she calls them.

Like the Caramel Dancen.. DANG, that song was annoying, but it was catchy.

Why am I babbling on about what the girl listens to?

The girl forgot my breckfast. The more and more she forgets my meals, the better idea that automatic feeder is becomming.

Well, Night!

*BunBun


----------



## Xila (May 11, 2008)

Xila~~~

May 11, 08



Page 8 allready... Wow!



Time flies...



Happy mother's day! ^^



I've got nothing to say. So sorry.



~Xila


----------



## Prince BunBun (May 11, 2008)

BunBun**


You know what I don't get...?

Why the have that "If you cannot access the forum, contact such-and-such" threads... I mean, if you can't get to RO, how can you see that thread? 

You humans are a mystery to me.

Well, nothing much happened.

Sorry, to say the least, it was just your average day.

Night! ^^

*BunBun


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 11, 2008)

If you can't get on the forum, you shouldemail [email protected].


----------



## Xila (May 12, 2008)

Xila~~~

May 12, 08





Got sent home early. =/ Wasn't feeling well.



Man... I wanted to write something here, but I completly forgot.



Sorry.



~Xila


----------



## Prince BunBun (May 12, 2008)

BunBun**

Xila never remembers what she wants to say... Typical.

Then again. neither do I.

I hope Xila downloads the pictures soon.
RO WANTS PICTURES. >.>

Well... Night.

*BunBun
*




AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> If you can't get on the forum, you shouldemail [email protected].
> 
> _I suppose that is pretty easy to remember._


----------



## Prince BunBun (May 14, 2008)

Xila~~~
May 14, 08

Sorry for the lack of update yesterday- the internet konked out. Thus, this entry will be in one post incase it decided to quit again.

Nothing much happened yesterday or today.

I almsot missed the bus, though.

Nothing much else.
Yup.

~Xila

BunBun**

I don't get it. Why are we using *my* account? She's got her own!

Oh well.

Nothing much happened today or yesterday.

I hate this hay rack I have. First off, it GAURENTEES it will fit on any size cage... I doesn't. So it keeps falling int my litter.
And secondly the poorly-made thing keeps popping open and spilling my hay all in my litter box! I mean, I know some rabbits like that, but It's not for me.
Oh well.
Night.

*BunBun


----------



## Xila (May 16, 2008)

Xila~~~

May 15, 08



Nothing much. We had a band concert. Fun. =D

We went to the high school and played in the auditoriam. It was kind of small, and it was really hot onstageWhich is, like, a 10-star place compared to the GYM, where we used to have concerts. Yup- The gym was *that* bad.



I love watcing the little 5th graders. There is always *someone* who messes up the dress code- It's Black on the bottom, white on the top, people! The band teacher only said that, like, THIRTY TIMES. 



Anyway, there were two people with white on the bottom, black on the top, and there was this girl with a black skirt with NEON PINK polka dits.



Oh, and there was this one girl in the front row of the bacd. She had a knee-length dress on, was stting in the first row, had her legs appart, and was on a raised stage.

Just picture yourself sitting in the front row of the audiance. Yeah. 



Well, Night.



~Xila


----------



## Prince BunBun (May 16, 2008)

BunBun**

Silly girl. Gone all day...

Not too much happened. Sorry

The girl was gone, the tall one had a stomach ache, and the boy was loud and noisy. =/

Eh.

Night!

*BunBun


----------



## Prince BunBun (May 18, 2008)

Xila~~~
May 17, 08

Sorry about not updating yesterday. I fell asleep. 

Anyway, I COMPLETLY forgot what I wanted to say.

Oh, And I'm posting my entry on BunBun's account 'cause it's late at night and I'm too tired to switch accounts.

Yup.

~Xila

BunBun**

Well, that was short-lived, wasn't it?

Lazy girl.

She keeps falling asleep and leaving the lights n' stuff on. =/

Well, night.

*BunBun


----------



## Xila (May 19, 2008)

Xila~~~

May 18, 08



http://nyu.deviantart.com/art/Reminds-Of-16266079

Eee! This comic is SO TRUE, it's not even funny. D=
You can see my comment on the last page:

"Aah! That is SO true. ;-;

And I've got to say, I, like many others, hate it.

I swear, it's torture. Most of the time, I'd even say they are putting someone's art to SHAME by saying it. =/

I had a situation identical to this one not long ago.

For art class, we had to draw dragons to later make out of clay. I draw mine- a pair of horns on its head, kind of slender, long-ish, laying in a sphinx-like pose... Someone looks at it and says, "Hey, that looks kind of like that one dragon-type thing from Neopets..."

As tempted as I was to yell "What the...? HECK no!", I kind of just looked at it and said "Uhm... Thanks?"

Ah, the ignorant people in the world...

~Xila"

I know they *mean* well... But... o__O



We had to empty the fridge today. gettin' a new one tomorrow.



Needles to say, we found LOTS of interesting things,including whatappeared to be a bread roll completly covered in green and orange mold.

Fun.



Uhm, and...a box of moldy rice, a BUNCH of rotton onions, something that looked like maple syrup that appeared to have a thin layer of *fuzz* on the top, some pickles from 2003, some relish that's who knows how old, something that looked like milk with cheese curds in it, some croutons in a bag from the stone ages, etc etc.



Yup.



Well, night.



~Xila


----------



## Prince BunBun (May 19, 2008)

BunBun**

Xila has the hiccups. She always gets the hiccups. Like, when she was doing her blog, she had the hiccups, and I just sat there and stared at her.

I can't help it.
She was hiccuping. 
It was annoying.

The girl is bad. She's goin' to bed late on a school night.

The tall slave is sick or something. Not fun. 

Eh. Well, night.

*BunBun


----------



## Xila (May 20, 2008)

Xila~~~

May 17, 08



Is it the 17th? Oh well.



I got bored today and started ferminatin' Phantom.

Ack! SOOO much fluff for SUCHa little kitty. 

Where does she get it all...?



We're taking the SAT's in school. Yuck.



Well, nothing much besides that... Night!



~Xila


----------



## Prince BunBun (May 20, 2008)

BunBun**

Silly people. In the Music Room all night watching the "Season Premere" of their shows.

Silly people.

Nothin' too much lately. Xila took my towels out of th cage to "wash them", and hasn't given them back since. D<

Oh well.

*BunBun


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 20, 2008)

Is that camera fixed yet? I really could use some pics of BunBun:biggrin2:.

LOL, the fridge sounds gross!:yuck My mom used to be that bad, haha.


----------



## Xila (May 20, 2008)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> Is that camera fixed yet? I really could use some pics of BunBun:biggrin2:.
> 
> *Actually, I was messing around with it, and I did get it working. Joy! =D
> *
> ...




Xila~~~

May 20, 08



My borther is pretending to be sick. I mean, he doesn't look or act sick. He keeps pretending to run into the bathroom and gag, and he complains... He doesn't seem to realize Mom has been throwing up continously for the past few days. She's getting better, but, he's just SO uncarring! I mean, I'm making sure she's comfortable, offering her my pillow and covers, refilling her water, etc, and while she's THROWING UP, he's asking her "Have you seen my MP3 player?"



Ungrateful little...



Well, I did get the camera working. ^^ It's late, so here's jsut a snipit of the pictures-







Aneet one.
_"Flight takeoff, T-5... 4... 3..."_










We often burn our trash, and a piece of half-burned paper fluttered into the backyard... I noticed it as I was out one day, and I noticed it looked IMPECKABLY like a duckling. (Left is the "duckling", right is a picture of a real duckling)

I got bored and took some pictures ofBunBun's nose.





Bignose. =D





_"Yer knee.
It haz a flavor"_





He was being so cute. ^^ He fell asleep.





_"Well, I *WAS* trying to sleep..."_



Also, BunBun seems to be getting weepy eye or something... I'm going to look at him tomorrow and decide wether or not it's worth a vet visit... Get his nails done while he's there...



He was so cute last night. I puta sheet over his cage at night, and I usually pull it up so he can see me... I forgot to do that last night... 3AM he's thumping the floor really hard. I put the sheet up and leave it so he could see me and he stopped. ^^ That's so sweet.

Well, night!



~Xila


----------



## Prince BunBun (May 20, 2008)

BunBun**

Mah one eye is all teary n' stuff. Probably nothing serious, I guess.





_Well what if I dun waaaant you to take pictures of my nose? D=

_Nothing much happened today... So... Night?

*BunBun_
_


----------



## LuvaBun (May 21, 2008)

YAY!! At last, BunBun pics :biggrin2:.

I luurrvvee your nose, BunBun - it needs kissing :big kiss: And look at all your fab toys - lucky boy!

That is a cool pic of the duckling look-a-like - good spot!

Hope the eye is nothing serious - perhaps an allergy???

Jan


----------



## Xila (May 21, 2008)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> YAY!! At last, BunBun pics :biggrin2:.
> *Yup! ^^
> *
> That is a cool pic of the duckling look-a-like - good spot!
> ...





Xila~~~
MAy 21, 08

Nothing much today. I can't believe BunBun is already halfway through his phone book! 



We went to goodwill and got a few things. I got a bunny stature(It appears to be a candleholder, etc) and a little picture holder



^^ Cute.



Well, night.

~Xila


ETA; Oh, also, I learned today life's not fair.



For marching band, we're playing Low Rider- I was supposed to play the Bells with Angelica, the other female percussionist. I got demoted to CRASH SYMBOLS because the teacher thought I was "too little" for bells. I admit, they are pretty heavy, but, still. No ofence to Angelica, but... If nobody else is there, thare might as well not even *BE* a bells part. She sits there, playing SO FREAKIN QUIETLY that I could be right next to her and BARELY hear her, let alone a single soul hearing her over nearly 80 students BLARING veryous instruments, but, ALSO, she plays, like, there THIRD note WRONG. And meanwhile I'd be there, playing the bells loudly, clearly, and almost flawlessly, Knowing the part by heart... Andnow I have to march as the very last person in the band with the little freakin' 6TH GRADER, playing probablytheEASIEST part in the whole band... (and, by the way, I've never even lain EYES on the part, and we have a pirade VERY soon- I don't even know it, let alone haveit MEMORIZED) etc etc etc.
We have to MEMORIZE the crash symbol part. It took me almsot a MONTH to memorize the bell part! When the teacher asked if I was okay with it, I said yes, of course, but for some reason I just wanted to cry... Kind of likeI am now...

Idon't even know why. It's not like It's a surprize... I get crash symbol every freakin' year...


----------



## Prince BunBun (May 21, 2008)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> I luurrvvee your nose, BunBun - it needs kissing :big kiss: And look at all your fab toys - lucky boy!
> _Thank you; I love my toys. ^^_
> 
> Jan


BunBun**

The girl printed out a small picture of me and put it in a lavander-colored flower with a smiley face on it. I'm not sure if I should be offended or happy... I'm just going to stick with the former simply to cut back on thinking time.

Like said, typical day.

Night!

*BunBun


----------



## juliew19673 (May 22, 2008)

Hi BunBun - how's your feeling these days? Hope your feeling ok.. A concerned fan - Julie.


----------



## Xila (May 24, 2008)

[align=left]Xila~~~

May 23, 08



Not too much happened- My dad came home for the weekend. Earlier in the week I had asked him to pick up a bag of Bunny Basics/T, and he did! YAYYY! I can't wait to start switching him over. He still has quite bit of his old stuff, though. So, yeah...

My dad actually joined RO, too. I'd like my family to be on RO- Just torub it in theirfaces that all I do for BunBun ("expensive" Newspaper-based litter, "expensive" Timothy hay, "expensive" timothy hay-based pellets, "expensive" toys, "Expensive" Red-leafed Romaine Lettuce, etc) is *ACTUALLY* part of the responsibility of owning a rabbit! >.>I mean, My mom doesn't even buy me Romaine lettuce any more, becasue she sees it as "Unnessisary", I guess, or something. I don't get it- If my mom wanted me to be responsible for BunBun, and knew that rabbits costed a lot... why didshe let me get a rabbit in the first place ifshe isn'tgoing to LET me be a responsible owner...? How come nobody in my family really understands how much I actually love and care about BunBun, and that he isn't just some "cute pet" to me?

I guess it's not surprizing... I'm talking about the people who have a firm belief domestic rabbits can survide in the wild.
For some reason, whenever I talk about a rabbit's needs, they say "No, they *don't* need ______!_WILD RABBITS_would eat _______", "_WILD RABBITS _wouldn't have ________" "_WILD RABBITS _would _______", "_WILD RABBITS_ would have _____" "_WILD RABBITS _wouldn't _______"
Sometimes I'm just SO tempted to say "Yeah, that's nice, but-and if I go too fast,do stop me-BunBun is ****NOT****a _wild rabbit_." >.>

Anyway,

On the other hand, I wouldn't like it because they'd eventually stumble upon my little blog, and read it. =/ I mean, I talk about them sometimes, as well as my thoughts.I do love them lots, but, I don't tell them most of my thoughts. I'm the kind of person who really doesn't say much personal stuff to anyone... Like some said a few pages back, a blog is great "therapy", in a way. Plus, my mom used to always encouraged me to keep a journal.



Eh, oh well.



Night!



~Xila
[/align]


----------



## Prince BunBun (May 24, 2008)

BunBun**

Mph. Nothing much today- Same old stuff.*
*Sorreee. 
*BunBun
*




juliew19673 wrote: *


> Hi BunBun - how's your feeling these days? Hope your feeling ok.. A concerned fan - Julie.
> 
> _Thank you for your concern- I apprechiate it! ^^ I'm doing fine. Xila is still trying to save up for my Neuter. But she keeps spendin' her money on me. It's prettymuch all nessesities, too. Unavoidable things, like hay, pelets, and things to keep me pacified during the day. Oh well.
> And she wants a pre-checkup (mainly to test their knowlege- which is about $50), my Neuter (About $110), and an after-neuter checkup a bit later (To make sure everything is healing up well- Again, about $50), which is, like...
> ...


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 24, 2008)

Those pics are superb! Great job, give that little nose some kisses from me!

That is awesome that your dad joined! What's his screename so I know who he is?


----------



## Xila (May 26, 2008)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> Those pics are superb! Great job, give that little nose some kisses from me!
> *I will- Thanks! ^^*
> 
> That is awesome that your dad joined! What's his screename so I know who he is?
> *I think it's Choodude. That's what he usually goes by. I haven't PM'd that name yet, but, I think that's right.*



Xila~~~

May 25, 08



Randomness, randomness...



Well, today we has a barbque. We had ribs and clicken. We also made potato salad, because I don't like either of thoses.



We also set off fireworks- My dad bought them. It was cool. I really liked it.



And I didn't update yesterday because I fell asleep. sorry about that.



We stayed up late watching movies. Harry Potter and I am Legond. During I Am Legond... You know, it's real loud- lots of exploding, gunshots, loud noises, etc, BunBun apparently was not approving- He was giving me the NASTIEST look during the movies.  Apparently they were too loud.



Eh, he'll get over it.

Oh! And: 

[align=center]NOTE TO SELF AND WHOM IT MAY CONCERN:[/align]
[align=center]Never drink V8 juice than eat chocolate. Seriously. I almost barfed. [/align]
Night!



~Xila


----------



## Prince BunBun (May 26, 2008)

BunBun**

Silly slaves. Watching loud movies in mah room while I was trying to sleep... D=

I spent the whole time giving them mean looks and shreading my paper and being really loud.
Serves her right.


One of the slaves bought this "V8" stuff. Apparently it's all veggies- I wonder if it's bunny-safe...? I'll have to get Xila to look over the label sometime.

Well, night.

*BunBun


----------



## juliew19673 (May 26, 2008)

*Xila wrote: *


> [align=center]NOTE TO SELF AND WHOM IT MAY CONCERN:[/align]
> 
> [align=center]Never drink V8 juice than eat chocolate. Seriously. I almost barfed. [/align]
> Night!
> ...



ROFL!! Thanks for that bit advice of V& and chocolateXila!! Your TOO funny.. 

didn't you love Legend? I thought it was fantastic (other than the sad part - don't want to spoil it for anyone that hasn't seen it yet)..


----------



## Xila (May 27, 2008)

*juliew19673 wrote: *


> *Xila wrote: *





> [align=center]NOTE TO SELF AND WHOM IT MAY CONCERN:[/align]
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> ROFL!! Thanks for that bit advice of V& and chocolateXila!! Your TOO funny..
> *Heh, thanks. xD I wish someone had told me- I had to learn the hard way.
> *
> didn't you love Legend? I thought it was fantastic (other than the sad part - don't want to spoil it for anyone that hasn't seen it yet)..
> ...




Xila~~~

May 26, 08



I can't believe there's only 8 1/2 days of school left... time flies!

Seriously, though. I feel like the school year was only a few weeks long... It's so awkward doing that- Going to the end of the year, having it seem like it flew by, than just looking back and realizing how long it's actually been...

I'm not the kind to share my art, but I found myself doodling after the SATs. I figgured nobody here would flame me for my art, everyone being so nice and all, so...








Don't get me wrong, a bride isn't my usual subject of choice. I was drawing a rabbit in a pretty dress, and when one thinks of a pretty dress, you typically think of a wedding dress, and before I knew it, I had a wedding dress... I just added the boque/tiara/veil to top it off. -o_o-;

Meh. Not my best work, but (as said), it wasmearly a random doodle to keep me pacified while the others finished.

That being said, this picture really didn't do it's justice. Since I have no scanner at the moment, I had to actually take a picture of it. Thus, the quality is crap. There's actually a whole lot of little details that my sucky photography butchered. (For instance, she has a pretty colar line and several varyous designs that you can't see/are very hard to see)Honestly. It looks much better in person.

Well, at least Kelly didn't try to name her. xD;; One doodle Idrew after the SATs ended up being named by her. Poor, poor "Conpubwalk Anabel Edgar Alan Poe III". I don't envy her.

(Breaking the name down a little:

Conpubwalk... Yes, that's pronounced like (Con-poop-walk)

Anabel... That's the name I had orriginally given her

Edgar Alan Poe III... Again, Kelly's idea. The girl was kind of dark and stuff, soKelly thought of EdgarAlan Poe, the writer. She says, (Jessica, *Me*,_Kelly_)_"Oh, what was the name of Edgar's wife/cousin...? The one that was 13 years old?"_ *"I don't remember..."* "You mean Verginia?"_ "Yeah! That one!"_ *"Uhm, No. There's no way I'm naming her Virginia.  It just doesn't... "fit her" (And if I ever show you the picture, you'd probably agree)"* _"Fine, than... Did he have any kids?"_ "I think so..." _"Well, Okay, than! How aboutEdgar Alan Poe III?"_ *"o____O;;"*_ "Great!")_

Yeahhhh... Yay for my random friends! 


Meh. Night.



~Xila


----------



## Prince BunBun (May 27, 2008)

BunBun**

WOW.  I'm glad "Kelly" didn't aid in the naming process of me...
I'd probably be something like "Severis Malkau Nakruki Francheskia"

...



Okeyy... Yeah... Moving on...

Xila was hoping to have me neutered by her birthday- she's better speed it up a little. Her birthday is comming up fast! (August 16th... ANd don't forget about my "unnoficial" birthday- August 28th!)

I'm still not sure what a neuter is. Phoee.

Weeeeell, I should be on my way. Night!

*BunBun


----------



## Xila (May 28, 2008)

Xila~~~

May 27, 08



We had marching band practice today. I asked Mrs. Smith[the teacher]if I could try the bells... She said yes, so, I did. If you try to walk fast whithout folding the vells up, it feels like your riding a horse, kinda'. (And I don't like riding horses. D=) They're pretty heavy, but I'm DETERMINED to play the bells. 

Mrs. Smith was moving the band around. She put the percussion in the middle and the slide trombones after us... So I'm trying to walk syncronized with the others while holding 30 pounds on my shoulders and trying not to keel over from the 25lbs. of metal bells on my front, while at the same time avoiding varyous potholes in the parking lot, while AT THE SAME TIME _playing_ the bells,and this guy with a 5lb. trombone is like "can you GO any slower?"

>.>

And I kid you not on the 30 pound thing. Mrs. Smith actually said that the bells set is actually heavier than the biggest (marching band) bass drum they own.

The bells themselves are metal, and are probably about 25 lbs. While the harness is about 5lbs. The weight goes ALL on your shoulders when the bell set is folded, and than puts most on your shoulders, and just a bit less than half out in front of you when they are unfolded. So, yeah. 

I wish the bell harness had moreshoulder padding... they just have this thin strip of foam-like stuff.



Still, thouh, I couldn't be happier with the bells. ^^



Night!



~Xila


----------



## Prince BunBun (May 28, 2008)

*ETA: Phoee. They got seperated again. 
May 27, 08*



BunBun**

Silly girl. What's a marching band?

Xila measured all my food today. She says I have about eight days of my orriginal food left... She says that after tomorrow, she's going to start switching me over to the "Bunny Basics/T" stuff. She's thinking of giving me a few pelets once in a while (Like she did with my hay) becasue she thinks I'd see it as a "treat"... It doesn't work, but it makes her happy, so I go along with it.

Night.

*BunBun


----------



## juliew19673 (May 28, 2008)

Wow! Xila you have quite the talent for drawing!  I can barely write legibly and am so envious of those of you that have a gift for the "right brain" (or left, I never can remember).. But your Blog is very "that part of your brain thinking" such as a writer or painter.. truly appreciate your creativity!

Glad you have your summer break (I'll just get more photo's or art) selfish I am.

Keep it up and hope Bunbun's neutor comes soon!


----------



## Xila (May 29, 2008)

*juliew19673 wrote: *


> Wow! Xila you have quite the talent for drawing!  I can barely write legibly and am so envious of those of you that have a gift for the "right brain" (or left, I never can remember).. But your Blog is very "that part of your brain thinking" such as a writer or painter.. truly appreciate your creativity!
> *Thank you! I'm glad you like it. ^^
> *
> *That's kind of strange- I love to draw, but I have illegible handwriting, too. I guess it runs in the family- My dad's signatiue is "B (squiggle, squiggle, squiggle with a dot over it, squiggle) H(Squiggle,squiggle with a line through it,squiggle with a dot over it, squiggle, squiggle)", and don't even get me started on my brother's penmenship...
> ...



Xila~~~

May 28, 08



Yeeees, BunBun is getting a birthday party.



I think I said this once:

"You know you're addicted to rabbits when they have their own birthday party. (Extra points if it's a bigger deal than yours.)"

(And his party isn't just an excuse to ahve all my friends over for a sleepover twice in the same month... I'm *actually* going to have people get him gifts (Kelly allready knows what she's getting him- but it's a secret!), and I want my mom to make carrot cake... he probably can't have any anyway, but I'm sure he'd like some diluted, 100%, "nothing-added"apple juice just as well... Maybe with an ice cube in it, if it's hot... Or, I could maybe add some of said diluted apply juice into ice trays... and freeze them... hmm, and put a stick in there, too- an after-snack toy... Now, that's an idea... onder

...Have you noticed that I'm always bringing up BunBun's party, but never my own? (By the way- Mine is August 16th, his is (unoffically) August 28th- Since I don't know his birthdate or when I got him, I go by when I first saw him.)

We had marching band practice again today. We "Adjusted" my harness for the bells, but it's more uncomfortable than it was before.  I'll have to casually "realize" that it wasn't right some other time. I might as well give it a chance.



Well, I guess I should go. BunBun is getting fussy. He usually does if I don't feed him around this time.



~Xila


----------



## Prince BunBun (May 29, 2008)

BunBun**

I'm _NOT_ fussy- I simply know that if I don't get Xila to stop whatever she's doing and feed me, I'll end up with my "dinner" at 2am!

Well, nothing too much happened. Xila keeps telling me about my "Birthday party in August"... What's that? My birthday is in July. Unfourtunatly, yes, I left my mother around 6 weeks of age, rather than the standard 8 weeks. The "breeder" (A 12 year old girl) doesn't even know the standard age we're weened at!

Stupid girl.

Oh well, I turned out okay... I guess...

How do you know if you "turned out okay", anyway?

(And, yes, Xila still says she regrets not adopting, but she also says "I simply can't picture life with any other rabbit than my BunBun".. 

I try not to think what could've- would've- happened if Xila hadn't taken me. Adoption still would've been nice, though. If I was ever to get a companion, I'd want her to be adopted... However, there isn't a rabbit shelter for hours, so I do kind of see where she's comming from)

Well, night!

*BunBun


----------



## LuvaBun (May 29, 2008)

Xila, do you have any pics of you in your marching band gear? I would love to see them. I can''t imagine how uncomfortable carrying those bells must be :?.

I think it's great BunBun gets a party (BunBun, I am sure you will love it - not so sure you'll enjoy the neuter, though )

Jan


----------



## Xila (May 31, 2008)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> Xila, do you have any pics of you in your marching band gear? I would love to see them. I can''t imagine how uncomfortable carrying those bells must be :?.
> *I think my mom does, somewhere... I'll have to do "Disk-diving" this weekend, and see if I can dig up the marching band pictures from one of her kabillion disks.
> *
> 
> Jan



Xila~~~

May 30, 08



5 1/2 days of school left...



I was replying to Peg's topic reminding up to take pictures.

I decided to crop it, because most of it was jsut me talking about my life... off-topic, yes. Here's what it says: (Bold is what I cut out)

"Oh, Peg, you get me every time with these posts. That was so well said. I hope you inspired someone out there to start a blog, take some pictures and videos... Or maybe just todo something as small as giving their rabbit an extra pat on the head tonight.

And, Anna, I know what you mean. Right now, I feel like I love BunBun almost as if he were a brother to me. It's kind of "creepy" (So say my friends- as they think it's odd thatI'll get a strawberry, etc, take a bit of it, let BunBun take a bite, than continue eating.) to some, but it's true. I realize how much hemeans to me right now, and... I look back sometimes, and realize that he's not even a year old yet. If he lives to even be 8 or 9... let alone 10, 11, or 12... I'll probably be so bonded with him that I have no idea what I'd do when he leaves- I'd just be so lost without him...

And I don't mean that in an "Overdramatic" sence- BunBun is, almost literally, my life. I mean, my parents are seperated and always yelling, my brother is just pesters me so much, and is just SO selfish, greedy, incoherent, and so oblivious of his surroundings and other's feelingsthat, most of the time, I'm hating him. At school, I'm never exacly the "popular" type (I'm the kind of person who has only a few good friends, and that's about it), etc etc etc. BunBun really does, in a way, "keep me going". I just love going to school, because I'd knowhow excitedI'll be to come home and see him. He is really very inspiring, kind, sweet, and gentle. *Sure, people around me in real life think I'm "strange" for liking a (And I quote them almost word for word) "smelly, dumb rodent", (Yeah- that's how smart they are- and 97% of the people who said that to me have never owned a rabbit before, and the other 3% were people who had them in a small hutch outsie, never playedwith them or cleanedtheir cages,etc.) but that's because they just don't understand how much he means to me, what my life is like,and they've never truly experianced rabbits... people in this modern world are so quick to judge... Why don't they volunteer at a shelter? Work with rabbits? Or, maybe even RESEARCHrabbits? I wish I could tell my familyto do some research before saying I'm wrong. It's no surprize they don't believe me for anything- they think rabbitsdon't need toys to keep themselves pacified for almost eight straight hours, five days a week. They also strongly believe that they can survive in the wild... And my mom wants me to stop feding BunBun hay and just give him grass every day, even though I've shown her varyous sources saying hay looses it's nutrition (or something)when cut by a lawn mower, and I even brought one up that, the VERY LASTLINE of it, in large bold letters, were "Remember: There is no substitute for hay!", and yet she still pesters me about it from time to time. They also don't believe that certain things, like orange peels, can be toxic to rabbits. She refuses to buy me Red-leaf Romaine Lettuce anymore, becasue I don't feed him thecrappy, wattery, green/light-leafed"icequeen" lettuce she grows. >.> They insist it's because "Wild rabbits would eat things like that!" I HATE it when my mom compares BunBun to a wild rabbit. I really, truly do.

I'm very sorry to have "stolen the thread", and swayed so off-topic. If a mod feels that this long post be better suited elsewere, just give me a heads up and I'll put this in my blog, and you may delete or editthis postat your leisure.
*
Uhm, yeah. Anyway, I'm going to go upload some pictures...

~Xila"

Yeah. =/



Oh, Karen, the girl who I got BunBun from, who knows nothing about rabbits, finally got bored and released her rabbit into the wild. She claims it's just wandering around her backyard. >.> STUPID, STUPID, *STUPID!*

Unfourtunatly, I learned about this late at night, and Her cellphone went straight to voicemail, and her home phone was busy. I'm calling herwhenever I think she's awaketomorrow. (11ish? Maybe 10? I'm usually very shy, but I'm willing to talk to her mother if possible. This is a _very_ serious thing!)

This is what I said to Jessica:

"I mean... Most domestic rabbits have exotic colors that clash with the world around them, such as white, gray, and sometimes even orange,making it basically like they are walking around with a huge target with flashing neon lights on their heads. Second, Domestic rabbits loose almost all of their wild instincts. The don't know how to find water, or protect themselves, make burrows, and so many things could pickthem off- Parasites, disease, foxes, wolves, cyoties, cats, dogs, cars, starvation, wether, dehydration, etc... If they don't pick up their act and get that rabbit, I'm, 100% sure that that rabbit if going to be dead by the end of the weekend."

Please pray for this rabbit... I'm definatly going to be doing something about this!



Well, sorry about not updating yesterday. I fell asleep.



BunBun got a mouthful of orange peel that day. It was RIGHT before school, too! That was the longest day of school EVER! Every second, I was thinking "Hurry up, clock! I wanna go home and see if he's okay!"



But he seems to be okay now. 

Why is it that BunBun likes eating hay off the ground, rather than in a hay rack? If someone tells me to "Push the hay" (Which is what I did with the orange insident), I leave a pile of hay on the floor in his cage. I'd go this all the time, but I've found that about 1/3 of the hay gets pushed out of the cage and waisted- and they don't sell the small bags at my local feed store any more! Only the $17 ones! o_o

Oh, and I'm *so* mad at the Rockwell's (The feed store) employees... When I was buying the hay, my mom and her were carrying on a conversation on how you could get ___ ammount of bales of COW HAY for $17(See previous entries on why I don't feed him cow hay from around here)... I mean... WHAT THE HECK!? You people sell rabbit products! You people have brocures on rabbits!YOU PEOPLE HAVE EVEN SOLD RABBITS!
*AND YOU DON'T EVEN KNOW THAT RABBITS NEED TIMOTHY HAY!? WHAT THE HECK KIND OF... Augh! >.>*



Well, night.

~Xila


----------



## Prince BunBun (May 31, 2008)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> I think it's great BunBun gets a party (BunBun, I am sure you will love it - not so sure you'll enjoy the neuter, though )
> *Thank you- I, too, believe we should celebrate the first time me and Xila met.
> And about the neuter- people tell me that, but I doonn'ttt geett ittt. D=
> *
> Jan


BunBun

Nyar.
Xila wanted me to post pictures, since she's to busy ranting about "Rockwell's"






Just a silly picture.





I think I've posted thins before- Xila says I look really relaxed.





Random picture.





_Allow me to explain to you, HUMAN, that a rabbit only has so many tollerance points for people... You're just about bankrupt of those points... I recomend you watch yourself.
_*But you look so cute! <3

*o___O Silly girl. I don't look "cute" in a red bow...

*BunBun


----------



## LuvaBun (May 31, 2008)

Love the pics - BunBun, you look cute with anything, even a red bow 

Xila, I'd love to see the 'Band ' photo.

And yes, people can be so annoying when it comes to their lack of rabbit knowledge. At least the people here know how easy it is to become so attached to bunnies 

Jan


----------



## Xila (Jun 1, 2008)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> Xila, I'd love to see the 'Band ' photo.
> *I'll try to find the pictures from one of our parades(sp) we did last year tomorrow..*
> 
> And yes, people can be so annoying when it comes to their lack of rabbit knowledge. At least the people here know how easy it is to become so attached to bunnies
> ...



Xila~~~

May 31, 08



Man, I can't type right now. 

I halled Karen today. I started off in a casual conversation, and patently waited for her to bring up the subject of rabbits. At that, I mentioned Olivia says she released her rabbit.

After a bit of conversation, I found out that the rabbit just wanders the neiborhood, and that they keep food on the back porch for him/her. S/he is also one of BunBun's littermates. S/he is brown. I reccomend also keeping a bowl of water by the food, too. I also casually asked if she could try to catch the rabbit when she sees him. Afteer he subject changed, I realized that I wanted to know how ling the rabbit has been on his/her own. I decided not to ask, though, simply because I think it would be a bit rude. I mean, I haven't spoken to her in almost a year(she moved), and I didn't want to keep talking about rabbits when she clearly didn't.

Oh, and when she mentioned BunBun, I started talking about him, she gave me the classic "...He lives _in your house_? "

...

I eally hope to get BunBun neutered soon. I really do. I forgot I didn't have the money for two checkups and a neuter, though. I don't think anyon would help me pay... They really don't care about BunBun that much. =/ I wish they would. Even jsut a little...

Well, night!



~Xila


----------



## Prince BunBun (Jun 1, 2008)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> Love the pics - BunBun, you look cute with anything, even a red bow
> 
> _Well, yeah, I guess that's true..._
> 
> Jan



BunBun**

Nya. I forgot what I wanted to say.

The silly people were playing "Smash Brothers Brawl" just now- loud people...

Well, night!

*BunBun

ETA: Nya! I just realized I'm picking up habbits from Xila's entries. 
("Well, night!", "Nya", etc.) Sorry about that. I guess I had it comming- Reading her entry before I wrote mine and all...


----------



## Xila (Jun 2, 2008)

Xila~~~

June 1st, 08

I dug up those bell pictures (I don't think I'm in any of these pictures- I was a cymbal girl, though!These were for a pirade last year)

It's actually quite convient that these pictured are of this guy. Bob here is actually using the bell set that I'm using. If you were to peel off my "Low Rider" music, his Music from last year ("Spania!") would be under it.





Casual picture to show off the bells and the semi-dorky uniform. (I mean... what the heck is up with the sparkley thing on the hat?  And, yes, percussion was forced to wear their hat strap on their chin like that. I remember doing that- annoying as heck. It kept hetting in my mouth. Also, the uniform jacket only goes just a bit past our rib cages. It's supposed to make us look taller... And, I swear, those band shoes? They are THE most uncomfortable things I've EVER worn!)





A picture to show how "front-heavy" it is. You can really tell it's weight by how the guy isbending back like that.





A picture to show the padding on the back of the harness. (Ignore how the guy doesn't have the hook on the colar of his uniform done!)





Again a back view- to show how big it is on a tall 7th grade boy. (Just imagine it on a short 7th grade girl!)

Actually, If I were born about a week later than I was, I'd be in 6th grade. So I'm not short because I'm not supposed to be tall- it's jsut becasue I'm younger than most 7th graders.

Nya. Nothing much happened today. Lazy day.

Night!



~Xila


----------



## Prince BunBun (Jun 2, 2008)

BunBun**

Silly girl and her "marching band". 

She didn't feed me yet, either.

And she didn't download any pictures.
So I've got nothing to say.

*BunBun


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 2, 2008)

Woah!! They are much bigger than I thought! Two of my nieces used to be in a marching band (not sure what they played, but it wasn't anything like that), and they loved it.

Jan


----------



## Prince BunBun (Jun 2, 2008)

You know, Xila's entry is always first. I wanna post mine first today.

BunBun**
Arg! That girl is getting worse! SH eforgot my BRECKFAST now! >.>

She needs to get that automatic feeder.
I've got nothing to say, though.

*BunBun


----------



## Xila (Jun 2, 2008)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> Woah!! They are much bigger than I thought! Two of my nieces used to be in a marching band (not sure what they played, but it wasn't anything like that), and they loved it.
> *Yeah, it is big- I love marching band, though. ^^ Probably even moreso than normal band.*
> 
> Jan



Xila~~~

June 2, 08



I fixed my harness- It's a lot better now. And Mrs Smith put me on the inside of the band, isnstead of the outside, so I don't ahve to walk as fast.

Sorry, I can't type right now. Tired.

Night.



~Xila


----------



## Xila (Jun 4, 2008)

Xila~~~

June 3, 08

Nothing much, ordinary daty. TOday was the last dat got backpacks- YAY! Not only so I have a good 3 months of not lugging that torn-up *thing* around, but, also, that means NO HOMEWORK!



^^

Hey, I've got a question; For those of you who have the container of the Papaya Tablets... what do you do with the dust in the bottom when it's gone? Don't get me wrong, I've got pleanty... Just looking for suggustions ahead of time.

I've decided that from now on, I'll be randomly slapping in a random question/idea/fact/etc.

Today's is.... Something to ponder!



[align=center]*Somethign to ponder:
6/3/08*[/align]
[align=center]_If you get your foot stuck in the S-bend of a toilet.. do you call 911, or a plumber?_[/align]
[align=left]Anyway, I got to bring home this dragon I made in Art class. Kinda' scray, the paint (Before it dried) was the same color as our house.  Everyone says it's really cute, but I just think it's "okay".[/align]
[align=left]Pictures whenever.[/align]
[align=left][/align]
[align=left]Night![/align]
[align=left]~Xila[/align]


----------



## Prince BunBun (Jun 4, 2008)

BunBun**

Argg... Phantom is sitting infront of the screen. Shoo, Kitty, shoo!

Silly girl. She came home late.
But she brought me some clover, so, I guess all is well.

Have you fellow rabbits ever noticed that humans have strange ways of showing affection? Apparently, the girl calling me "Cutie-poo" is a sign of affection. I'm not so sure, though.

*BunBun


----------



## Xila (Jun 4, 2008)

Xila~~~
Jume 4, 08



Sorry, I'm not saying much. My computer is giving me issues.

I'm not even kidding when I say I'm **THIS** close to just throwing it across the room.

We made these "fresco" things in art. Its kinda' neet. Mine had a picture of BunBun on it, and a lot of black on it, and the watercolors bled... I think he looks like azombie bunny, but everyone else says it looks like shading. I disagree.

Pictures whenever-Night.



~Xila


----------



## Prince BunBun (Jun 4, 2008)

BunBun**

Nya. The girl is drawing me on "Frescos" now? Fresco... that sounds like that one veggie shortening that you'd use in cooking.... Cresco, or something? I dunno. I'm not a big cooking fan, per se. I like the food, just not cooking it.

Actually, I've never had something that was cooked... but I've seen the girl eat stuff that's cooked. Looks good, but she says I can't have any. D=

Oh well. 

*BunBun


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jun 5, 2008)

Hey Xila, sorry I haven't posted in here in awhile.

The band pics are great!

When the papaya tablets are gone, I would imagine you just pitch it, I don't think anyone uses the dust for anything. I don't give those.

What's wrong with the puter? I hate puter issues, I know what you mean, I've wanted to toss a puter as well. Hope you get it resolved soon.


----------



## Xila (Jun 6, 2008)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> Hey Xila, sorry I haven't posted in here in awhile.
> 
> The band pics are great!
> *Thanks.
> ...



Xila~~~

Jube 5, 08



I can't believe tomorrow is the last day of school. 

In other news, It's going up to 90 tomorrow. Icky. I've been putting in/replacing frozen/cold ratter bottles in BunBun's cage. Of course, my mom objects. "Oh, He'll be fine. You know,
*WILDRABBITS
*don't have (frozen water bottles/tiles/fans/etc), and they're just fine!"

*GYARRAAAHHH. >.>
*(Please reffer back to previous entries)

How come nobody understands the importance of making sure BunBun doesn't, you know, _DIE?_ Nobody gets how easily a rabbit can get a heat stroke, and how much easier they can die from it!

Okey.  ANYWAY...

My art projects (I brought another one home- last one)

The plaque thing that I insist BunBun looks like a zombie in:







The newest one, a slab thing:






I like this one- it's cute. ^^

And the dragon:






It's got dark green flames/vines/sqirls on it's tail/paws:






And dark green around the horns:






I don't really like how the eyes had to be hollowed, though. I think it looks a bit strange:






"Wha'chu lookin' at?"





~Xila


----------



## Prince BunBun (Jun 6, 2008)

BunBun**

Naww, she took everything I wanted to say. D=

Silly girl's vain attempt to take a picture of my nose:





Random picture of the day:
(Not quite done)





Nya. It's a kitty.
Kitten, rather... She says that she was jsut testing out a new eye style, and the kitty-ness jsut came out of nowhere.

Well, see you whenever.

*BunBun


----------



## juliew19673 (Jun 6, 2008)

Fantastic art projects!!! LOVE the dragon.. Sorry its so hot there (wish it was warmer here in Los Angeles..).. So glad its summer and you'll have more time for your Blog as I love to read up!!! Loved Nya.. Keep it up!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 6, 2008)

I like the artwork too - very talented.

Oh, and you are a real good bunny mom, taking such good care of BunBun. Your parents should be real proud that you have researched and know how to keep him safe, especially in the hot weather 

Jan


----------



## Xila (Jun 7, 2008)

"I like the artwork too - very talented.
*Thank you. ^^*

Oh, and you are a real good bunny mom, taking such good care of BunBun. Your parents should be real proud that you have researched and know how to keep him safe, especially in the hot weather 
*You'd think that, right? I think it's really odd that they've never reallyread indept about rabbits, but they continue to insist I'm wrong about things. *

*But, yeah. ^^ I guess I did do a lot of research. Out washer died today, and we found a flooring tile that got torn up. I wanna ask if I can use it for BunBun, but I'm not sure if it's safe for him.*

Jan"



"Fantastic art projects!!! LOVE the dragon.. Sorry its so hot there (wish it was warmer here in Los Angeles..).. So glad its summer and you'll have more time for your Blog as I love to read up!!! Loved Nya.. Keep it up!

*Thank you- I'm definatly going to try and do stuff over the summer and write about it. =D*"



Xila~~~

June 6, 08



I was about to put "June 1st". 



We installed the fan in the window today. 

I have to ask, do you think it'll be okay? It's right above BunBun's cage. It's not the kind that blows the air- it sucks the warmair out and replaces it with the air from outside. Kinda' neet.

I can upload a picture whenever.

Silly BunBun. I put water bottles in his cage, but he's too dignafied to lay by them... I wonder if they are *too* cold? I'm going to try wrapping a dish cloth around one tonight and see if he likes that better.

I wanna' go to our local "do it yourself" center and buy a ceramic tile or two for BunBun to use over the summer.

[align=center]*Random Idea Of the Day
6/6/08*[/align]
[align=center]What do you think BunBun would think if I took one of his towels and stuck it in the freezer? That might be something interesting to experiment with over the summer...[/align]
~Xila


----------



## Prince BunBun (Jun 7, 2008)

BunBun**
Bah. THe silly people had to lock me in my cage for a while while they put in that noisy thinggy above my cage.

D=

Nothing too interesting today.
Xila says today was the "Last day of school".

Well, night.

*BunBun


----------



## Xila (Jun 8, 2008)

Xila~~~

June 7, 08



I was right- BunBun does seem to appreshiate it more when I wrap the frozen bottle in a cloth.

And I finally finished switching BunBun over to "Bunny Basics/T"! :happyrabbit:

He's now completly on the stuff. I have to admit, he just gobbles it down like it's something he's been eating his whole life.



Hm. I fed BunBun his late-night food, but I don't think he saw me. He's still hopping around his cage giving me "the look". Yeah, that look.

I hope the fan doesn't bother him too much. It's white noise to me, but It might take him a bit to get used to it, I suppose.

Arg. My headphones keep shocking me! >.>

It's not like a "Just touched the electric fence" type of shock... it feels more like a flea bite. Like, a very, very quick jolt of pain that gets your attention, but gone before you really even comprehend where/what it came from.

And I can't buy new headphones. Why? Because it'd come out of my allowance. I figure that if I want a pre and post checkup, as well as the neuter itself, that's about $210. Right now, I have about$100. Not even enough for the neuter. I hope the pre/post checkups come with the neuter...

Anyway, my dad says that since I "break headphones", he's not replacing them for me again. The one that "sealed the deal", though, was a cheap pair of 25 CENT headphones. I mean... Come ON! YOU GOT THEM USED FOR A QUARTER AT A SECONDHAND SHOP! What, were you expecting them to last the rest of my life? >.> They broke through no fault of my own- I pluged them in one day, and they just didn't work. The first broken pair was my brother's fault, the one after that... I forget why they broke. I *MIGHT* have broken those. (I have to admit, though, that they were very flimsy little things) and the ones after those were, again, used, and were broken by my brother.(Which really sucked, becasue they were REALLY nice, and I really liked them. ;-;.) (His computer wasn't working, so he used mine. He is bigger than me and took up more leg space, and pushed my computer tower RIGHT up aghanst BunBun's cage with his leg. The poor headphoneswere gnawed to death in the middle of the night, after I was asleep. Technically, he owes me _another_ pair of headphones. He denies it, though, and claims to not have done it (even though he was the last one to use my computer- and admitted to using it when I was asleep.) and, being the selfish, spoiled brat that he is, kept complaining and nagging and got off the hook. (I'm ashamed to be realted to him. When on "move-up day", when we meet the teachers we'll be having the next year, they'll see my last name and say "Oh! Are you related to David?" I just say yes- I don't tell them how closly related we are unless they ask, simply because of his personality and attitude, which make him so hate-able(sp?). SO many times I've just gotten up and walked away when we were playing a game becasue of his sore attitude) I swear, sometimes I hate how my parents just let David go on so many things _just becasue they don't feel like putting up with him!_ EVERYONE does that to him, and he's learned if he keeps going, nagging, and whining, he'll get what he wants every time. So, no new headphones for me, becasue Mr. BRAT refuses to pay for the headphones he broke. Thus, I'm stuck with the stupid ones that shock me and only work in one ear.)

Arg.



~Xila


----------



## Prince BunBun (Jun 8, 2008)

BunBun**

Silly girl chainged my food. It tastes identical- maybe with a stronger taste, but...


The girl went to the "dollar store" today. She bought me a new tunnel. I CAN ACTUALLY FIT IN IT! :woohoo

I've never had a toy I could fit in before. 

Xila says she wants to give me a nice, big running space, with a long tunnel in it, and playforms to jump on, etc etc.

Xila has this idea. But I forgot what it was. I remember her saying it wouldn't work, though, for several reasons. 

She needs to buy me more of these tunnels. And sew them together. Tha'd be cool.

BunBun*


----------



## Xila (Jun 9, 2008)

Xila~~~

June 8, 08

Please excuse my typos- I'm typing at one thirtyin the morning.



*WARNING: OLD PICTURE APPROACHING*





_"HEY! Gimee that stupid camera!"_
(this picture is alsoin aBunspace contest (quote not exact), in the one about standing up. I'm too tired to look up its name.)

I really hate my camera. It's so old.. It's physically impossible to take a good, clear picture with the flash off. I'm serious- even the SLIGHTEST movement ruins the picture. ADD person+Crappy camera+Moving subject=CRAPPY PICTURE >.> That's why a lot of my pictures have WAY too much light. Stupid flash...



Anyway...



Actually... that's about it.



~Xila


----------



## Prince BunBun (Jun 9, 2008)

BunBun**

Silly girl... Staying uplate and stuff.

The tall slave brought me this big, red, heart-shaped stone-like_ thing. _No pictures, sorry. Xila was curious- the red coloring seems to gome off when you rub it... should that be a concern...? I've been laying on it all day (It's cool to the touch) and don't have any red on me... not that I noticed , anyway.

She'd take it out for the night but, that's not a one person thing. That rock is about 50lbs. 

I immagine, unless some major issue is discovered with it, it's staying for a while...




Xila always says "I love how he just grabs things and runs with them! <3", so she got a video of it.
this is an old video, actually. (You can tell by the horid lightinh... not that it's much better now...)

Night.

*BunBun


----------



## Xila (Jun 10, 2008)

ETA:
WHOOO-HOO! 10th page! 
:rofl:arty::yahoo:


Xila~~~

June 9, 08



Rawr.

Question:
Should I be concerned that bUnBun isn't eating all of his pellets?
I mean, I'm not concerned, I'm asking if I should be.

I don't consitter it a big deal- I, too, tend to loose my appetite when it's hot out. (Dispite having means of cooling myslef, like frozen things and something cool to lay on.) Not to meantion, it's not like he's not eating *anything*- he's still eating hay and still has an appetite for treats. He's just not finishing his pellets. Am I overfeeding him? He gets 1/4 a cup of Bunny Basics/T three times a day (morning, noon, night) He's about 6-8 pounds, too. I read he should get 1/4 a cup somewhere, but I forgot if it was 1/4 a cup per feeding, or 1/4 a cup a day, etc etc... I'll have to look into it, but answers are welcome. ^^



Nothing much else.



~Xila


----------



## Prince BunBun (Jun 10, 2008)

BunBun**

FACT: 
There is only one "Prince BunBun" on Bunspace, and that's ME! =D
I'm on page 92 of the "most popular rabbit names" page.
http://www.bunspace.com/topten/names?tg_paginate_limit=25&tg_paginate_no=92



It's too hot. 

You know, if V8 juics is "100% veggies/fruits"... I wonder if it's bunny safe?
...Have I asked that before? Oh well.

Xila bought two more tunnels and sewed them together (Well, the tall slave sewed them, becuase Xila sucks at sewing- she said it helself.) 
She says those tunnels are wonderful. She says they sell cat tunnels online about as long as two or three of these $1 tunnels put together, end-to-end, and they're selling them for about $30! That's outrageous! She's definatly in the wrong buisness...

I don't feel like typing anything else. =/

*BunBun


----------



## Xila (Jun 11, 2008)

Xila~~~
June 10, 08

Jessica got a death threat today. We're thinking it's from a relative of somene in our grade... Since she wasn't intelligent enough to remove her name from her profile before sending the threat, and she has the same last name as someone in our grade.
It reads, 
"Subject: I'm Going To Miss You!!!


Have you paid the ramson yet? I'm pretty sure the answer in no and that isn't very good now is it. You understood in our contract that if you you didn't pay today that you would only have 128 hours to live. I suggest that you use that time wisely. And I also suggest that you sleep with one eye open from now on because in five days and eight hours your life is mine.

P.S. Don't try to get around it, I do know where you live (-Her street adress- Wellsboro, PA) Your house is the one under construction, right?

To have life there must be death!!!"

I suspect it's just some bored teenage girl making prank threats on peopleshe/they happen to know the email/residence of.
I wrote to her, to be sure she knew;

"Subject: I hope you realize...

My friend just informed me you sent her a death threat.

I hope you realize, Stacey (Her last name, which, again, she forgot to remove from her profile), that Death Threats are illegal. If she chooses to report you to the authorities, you're going to get in some serious trouble.

I'm sure that if you apologized, she probably won't press charges.
Maybe.


I'm not going to threaten you, or get all immature or anything, I just wanted to be sure you knew.

Sincerely,
Her friend"

At least, I'm pretty sure death threats are illegal. That's what Google says.

Jessica still isn't sure if she should report it. Who do you report that kind of thing to, anyway? 

It actually creeped me out a bit. I sent that message, and 10 minutes later, I got a phone call (and I was still all "in the moment"). o-o;;

It was Devyn, but, still. Creepy.

When I told Devyn on the phone, ane said she'd call the army. xD

Or, at least her brother-in-law, who was in the army. He was in Iraq, I think.

Hm. 



~Xila


----------



## Prince BunBun (Jun 11, 2008)

BunBun**

Silly people. Death threats? I had no idea the human race sank that low.

At least when a rabbit fights, they go out fact to face, and not "Email", "Text", or "IM" idle threats to each other. I mean, I know a few of them do pull throught, but... rarely. 

Have you ever gotten a chain letter? You know, "Pass this on to (X amount of people) and (your "crush" will ask you out/you will find the love of your life/your wish will come true/etc)/or (you will die/get "dumped"/etc)"? I hate those.
They don't work, and everyone knows it, so, why do people pass them on?

I don't get it.
*BunBun


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 11, 2008)

Woah! I think I'd report it - if not to the authorities, than at least to a teacher or someone. I know it's probably only a sick joke, but you never know which are the jokers, and which are the kids that go out and arm themselves and go shoot people. Rather do something first, than say afterrwards ' If only we'd done something...'

Still, had to smile at BunBun's comment that rabbits just go at it face to face. Oh yeah, they just let the fur fly 

Jan


----------



## Xila (Jun 13, 2008)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> Woah! I think I'd report it - if not to the authorities, than at least to a teacher or someone. I know it's probably only a sick joke, but you never know which are the jokers, and which are the kids that go out and arm themselves and go shoot people. Rather do something first, than say afterrwards ' If only we'd done something...'
> *That's true. =/*
> 
> Still, had to smile at BunBun's comment that rabbits just go at it face to face. Oh yeah, they just let the fur fly
> ...




Xila~~~

June 12, 08



I won't be doing the blog for a bit- I have a sleep over tomorrow, and a different sleepover the next day. So...Yeah...



I honestly have nothing to say.



Oh, I think I was right about the heat making BunBun loose his appetite. He seems to be eating more of his pellets, now that it's cooled down a bit.

~Xila


----------



## Prince BunBun (Jun 13, 2008)

BunBun**

Silly Xila.
She'z gonna be leaving me for almost four straight days. D=

Well, night.

*BunBun


----------



## Xila (Jun 16, 2008)

Xila~~~

June 15, 08






Happy father's day!

As for the picture, I think it could've come out better. The hair and hands are a bit iffy, and I kind of cheated by getting a backround off of google... There's credit on the bottom of the picture. I lost the link.



Some random comments from the sleepovers: (PS: Regan is one of Devyn's friends)

"I didn't know they made little shoes this big!" (Regan, when referring to the Build-A-Bear shoes)

"NO! She didn't get the last word, she put down the card and said the word, than nobody said anything after her!" (Jessica, when playing "The Last Word" with me and Kelly)

"Look! Their butt juice glowes!" (Regan, after Devyn accidentally squished a lightning bug)

THere are more, but I don't feel like listing them all.



Rant/

So we had a marching pirade today. It's not the pirade itself that's bad, it the walking back up to the school... Anyway, Jessica and Olivia are walking up with their itty-bitty little clarinets, while I'm carying this 30 pound hunk of metal in the sun and heat. I caught up to them, but eventually fell behind, of course, since it's uphill all the way to the school.I calledto them and asked themto wait up (andI THINK Jessica even LOOKED BACK AT ME... But I'm not even sure. I might have been stumbling, too, but I don't even remember- I was too distracted by the fact I fealt like I was about to fall over and DIE.).

Some friends they are! They didn't even ackknowlege my presence, or offer to help me carry 30 pounds of metal uphill, up steps, in the sun to the school... but what REALLY makes me upset is that they didn't even wait for me and just keep me company. Dispite asking them to wait, they were soon gone ahead.

So, I hauled the 30 pounds of metal up the hill, in the sun, through the heat, up the steps to the band room by myself. 

Did I mention I pulled my shoulder yesterday, too?

And it's not even like they were in a hurry, either! They were leisurly putting their uniform away, and merrily talking and taking their time while I was outside, walking back,trying not to keel over and FAINT in the heat.

It was about 75*-80*. The long-sleeved/pants uniforms with the stupid-looking hat and tight, uncomfortable black shoes? Not helping.

I gave Jessica an earful, but, other than that, refused to talk to them since. And the thing is, When I did talk to Jessica, she just seemed so OBLIVIOUS! "We completly abandoned you while goingback to the schoolin the heat and sun, dispite the fact you called us and asked us to stay,while we carrypractically nothing while you cary 30 pounds of bells with a pulled shoulder and a uniform on -withtight shoes, long overals, a coat, and a hat-up the hill and up the steps while we don't offer to help you, seem to care you're there- staggering about about to faint- or even bother to stay with you and keep you company while other people make rude comments to you concerning the fact that you could barely stand up. SO? I don't see why you're so upset!" 

Okay, not those exact words, but that's basically what she said. >.>

Ugh!

/rant



~Xila


----------



## Prince BunBun (Jun 16, 2008)

BunBun**

Nya. The girl doesn't feel good and says I can't stay long.

I hate to admit, but it was pretty mean of her "friends" to just leave her like that. =/ I'd bite them if they did something like that to me.
But, than again, I can't picture myself in that situation.
Meh. Oh well.

*BunBun


----------



## Jess_sully (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm guessing that he's not finishing his pellets because you're probably overfeeding him. 
General Guidelines:
5-7 lbs: 1/4 cup
8-10 lbs: 1/2 cup
11-15 lbs: 3/4 cup
And if you wanted to separate that into feedings, you'd divvy out that amount 

But if he's not overeating, it's probably not a HUGE deal.


----------



## Xila (Jun 18, 2008)

*Jess_sully wrote: *


> I'm guessing that he's not finishing his pellets because you're probably overfeeding him.
> General Guidelines:
> 5-7 lbs: 1/4 cup
> 8-10 lbs: 1/2 cup
> ...



Xila~~~

June 17, 08



Yeah, I thought I was overfeeding him. He's about 6-7 pounds, and I've been feeding him 1/4 a cup of pellets _each time I fed him_, instead of 1/4 a cup _overall_. Common mistake. 

So If I were to divide 1/4 a cup by three (how many times a day I feed him), I should feed him 1/12 a cup three times a day, right?

Jeez... Do 1/12 cups even exist!? 

Well, Google time!

...

Well, I'm not really finding anything. The only thing I found was this adjustable measuring cup that measured "2 tablespoons and under", and they had a bigger one that did up ti "1/2 a cup"

=/ So I doubt we have one.

I wonder if a liquid measuring cup would work...? We might have one of them with that measurment...

Thanks for the chart! It really helped. ^^

I love this forum. =D

Did you hear about that 12AnimalLover-something person who took in over 20 rabbits? Wow! I hope everything goes well over there. I might consiter taking in a rabbit if I wasn't, you know, 4 1/2 hours away... I know there ar epeople out there farther away, but that kind of traveling isn't an option, and I'd feel so selfsh asking someone to go out of their way to _bring_ the rabbit to me...

Hm. =/



~Xila


----------



## Prince BunBun (Jun 18, 2008)

BunBun**

Naaww. Xila took everything I wanted to say. D=

She says, "Oh well- I guess he's just going to be getting one feeding. I'm just going to give him the pellets in the morning, it being the most convient for me (I tend to forget the Noon feeding, and I sometimes fall asleep at night before I feed him)"

Harumph.

*BunBun


----------



## Jess_sully (Jun 18, 2008)

I do know that pampered chef makes a lot of neat measuring things, I'm sure they have SOMETHING!
I could never believe how little 1/4 cup seemed... but then again, if you take into account hay consumption and how little their stomachs are, I guess it makes sense


----------



## Xila (Jun 18, 2008)

*Jess_sully wrote: *


> I do know that pampered chef makes a lot of neat measuring things, I'm sure they have SOMETHING!
> I could never believe how little 1/4 cup seemed... but then again, if you take into account hay consumption and how little their stomachs are, I guess it makes sense



Yeah, I think that one thingI saw was by the pampered chef... those things are pretty expensive, though.

I was a little surprized by how small the 1/4 cup was, too. I actually clecked to make sure it was right (but none of them clarified if it was 1/4 cup a day, or each time he's fed- I just now learned that). 

Hm. I'm going to try asking my mom tomorrow if we have anything that small.

Night!

*it's almost 11:30 here*

~Xila


----------



## Xila (Jun 20, 2008)

Xila~~~

June 19, 08

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=36746&forum_id=1
Here is my "Continued: Vet..." thread. The answers to both sets of the vet's questions are there. (I'll be ferrering to them here)

BunBun's neuter is FINALLY scheduled! How long have I been planing this...? Christmas? Valentine's day? I can't even remember.

When my mom was making the appointment, she had to _ask_ me if BunBun was a boy or girl, than kept calling him an *IT* on the phone. ("My daughter has a rabbit, and she wants to schedule an appoitntment to get *IT* neutered.")

It's not this Friday, but next Friday- the 27th. Apparently I'm supposed to take him in 8-10 am, and pick him up first thing the next morning. (Knowing me, I'm probably going to be standing outside the place a half hour early, thanzoom in the moment they unlock the door. )

They said that I should take out BunBun's food and water around midnight on Thursday. I'm strongly thinking of just disregarding this. Heck, we all know that 8+ hours with no food or water can be deadly, and they might not even neuter him right away when he gets to the place! They might not even neuter him 'till the afternoon! Sheesh.I think we all know how important it is that he has food and water... I'm definatly going to see if I can get my mom to ask about this tomorrow, and make sure she talks to an _actual_ rabbit vet... 

She did talk to the receptionist, and she said the receptionist asked avet the questions. (Probably just a random dog or catvet that walked by- I immagine they just said that because they were thinking of the preperations for cats/dogs before a neuter, and don't realize that witholding food from a rabbit can have some VERY ill effects. Maybe the receptionist didn't even mentionhe was a rabbit, and they thought they were giving directions for a dog or cat that was going to get neutered... Those are all possible options.)

So, anyway... What do you think? If my mom calls and talks to an _actual rabbit vet_, who still says hold the food and water, should I still go with my common knowlege and ask her to point out that rabbits have fast metabolisms, and really *need* to eat frequently, and, if they don't, can make them very ill, or worse?

What's the worst that could happen if I still feed him? I mean... We all know rabbits can't vomet, which is usually why they require the fasteing(sp?) of cats and dogs. Could he still "Choke" on his food and water?

Hm. =/ I'm definatly going to get someone to ask.

Maybe I can pay my brother to ask(If he refuses to just do it out of "the goodness of hisheart".)... He'll probably for for a dollar... maybe five...



AND GOOD NEWS: I forgot to say, Rather than the previously mentioned $110 for a neuter, the vet gave my mom an estimate price of $65! How random of them to change the price... If I get someone to call them, I'm deminatly am going to ask them to really emphasize this is for a rabbit. That really sounds like the kind of neutering price for a cat or something... And if you add that with the fact they ask to hold the food and water, it sounds about right that they are telling you the information for the wrong species. They did so well on the questions I gave them- there's no way they'd just make a mistake like that.

*Plus, one of the questions I asked yesterday was "Is the witholding of food/water before a rabbit's neuter nessessary?" and the answer was "no"!* 

I really am thinking they aren't giving me the right species info.

Like I said, my mom said the Receptionist talked to a vet. Maybethe receptionistforgot to tell the vet this was a rabbit's neuter? And they than gave answers for a cat or dog's neuter? Think about it- The sudden change of price, and giving me a different answer than before of the witholding of food and water.... It's starting to make some sence.

~Xila


----------



## Prince BunBun (Jun 20, 2008)

BunBun**

I have to agree- Whatever she's talking about, this "vet" doesn't seem to be giving her straight answers. I mean, she calls about a $110 "neuter", and askes if fasting is needed- The rabbit person says no. Her mom calls the next day and gets a price estimate of $65, and asks the same fasteing question- With a YES answer this time! Someone here clearly isn't talking abut a _rabbit_ neuter.

Meh. Silly people. I still have no idea what they're talking about... I just like to be included in the conversation...

*BunBun


----------



## kellyjade (Jun 20, 2008)

Wow, they were really mixing up their information today, hope you can get it figured out... I believe my vet charges about $65 for a neuter. Really though, I think that vet sounds pretty good, I wouldn't worry too much. My vet's receptionist said the same thing about withholding food, and I'd already decided to not listen, but then she called back and told me to disregard that advice.


Anyway, I need new Bun Bun pictures!


----------



## Xila (Jun 21, 2008)

*kellyjade wrote: *


> Wow, they were really mixing up their information today, hope you can get it figured out... I believe my vet charges about $65 for a neuter. Really though, I think that vet sounds pretty good, I wouldn't worry too much. My vet's receptionist said the same thing about withholding food, and I'd already decided to not listen, but then she called back and told me to disregard that advice.
> *Good. My mom said she'll probably be willing to call next week, closer to the actual neuter.*
> 
> 
> ...





Xila~~~

June 20, 08

Time flies, doesn't it? The 20th allready!

Let's get right to the pictures:






_Excuse me, my food bowl is empty. I believe that's your cue._





_Quit taking pictures of me while I eat!_





_Noooo, go 'way!_





_Is she gone yet?_





_NO? Oh..._





This is such a pretty picture. I took this the other day. ^^





BunBun's carrior





The inside




BunBun explores




And again.


There's one more, but it's not doneuploading, So I'll show you it tomorow.


~Xila


----------



## Prince BunBun (Jun 21, 2008)

BunBun**

That Penny Peahen has really been on the house lately.
What? _In_ the house? No, no... _On_ the house.





Poor Penny.





She just can't figure out why the cats don't want to play...
Silly bird.
(Do ignore the mess. Silly slaves!)

http://ca.geocities.com/sweetrabbits2000/nowaste.htm
Xila insists she needs this. I admit I don't really like hanging hay feeders, but if my hay is over my litterbox, I don't see how this is going to help.


*BunBun


----------



## Xila (Jun 22, 2008)

Xila~~~

June 21, 08

*is eating sunflower Seeds*

So, we had the pirade today. It rained REALLY HARD for ten minutes at the beginning (we were inside, luckily), and than really hard shortly after.

I Know you should always be positive, but... I didn't think I could do it. 
ETA: Did I forget to mention it as a mile long? Yesh... Marching a mile with a 30 lb. bell set with really high humidity. (so it was kind of hard to breathe)
I thought it was a bit ironic that they said "We can't go out in the rain because it'll get the uniforms and instruments wet!", but they were spraying us with spraybottles the whole time. 


I was iffy at the end, though. WAAAAY behind. And I just walked the last couple of songs, instead of played. I noticed the other bell player didn't play the last few songs, either, so it wasn't really a big deal.

I got blisters on the sides of both big toes. And they later came open, and HUUUURT. x.O

It sounds like it's raining again. It's supposed to rain all tomorrow.

I'll download the pictures from the camera soon. I'd download them more often... It's just that, it's not like you just pop in the memory card and they all get saved somewhere. You actually have to put the card in, open up the software, wait a long time (depending on the amount of pictures/videos)for the stuff to download onto the Kodac software, than you have to go through and look at them and pick the ones you want, and save every one you want by hand. THAN, you have to get up photobucket, dig through your pictures and find them again, and upload them one by one. So, you have to click "Browse...", upload, WAIT FOR THAT ONE TO UPLOAD, than upload another. 

It's just a hassle. =/

Well... Yeah.

~Xila


----------



## Prince BunBun (Jun 22, 2008)

BunBun**

Hm. Xila took most everything.

She did cut me a big bowl of lettuce/dandilion flowers and leaves/grass... It was okay. 

Xila was gooone. =/ For a long tiiime.
I don't like that. That dog is such a crybaby. They can't leave for 10 minutes without her looking frantically out the window and whimpering for 'em.

The other dog is okay, though. She's pretty quiet. That one... That one that's always on the sofa. Maggie, I think? Something like that. The hoomans think she has some kind of joint problems. So they started giving her some food everyday -usually canned catfood, tuna, meat, etc- with a crushed up pill in it (shhh! She doesn't know!)... She seems to be a bit more perkey, I must admit. She used to just lay there all day. Now she'll actually sit up, and she'll walk a little faster and farther.
She still can't really tackle stairs. But I suppose if she keeps getting better, she'll be able to do that soon.

When I got out yesterday, I peed on the sofa. =D

Xila says I'm strange. They have two sofas- an old smelly fabric one, and a not-so-old smelly one made of faux leather. She says it was wierd I was on both sofas about the same amount of time, yet, I only peed on 'Maggie's Sofa" (The faux leather one)

Oh, and Olivia brought up the "Your rabbit (she doesn't even use my name...) is so miserable!" thing again.

So today, Xila was thinking aloud, and decided to point it out. 
_Italic/small is her comments._
"You know what I don't get? (I was just thinking 'bout this- I figgured I'd say it) You've only seen BunBun ONCE in his ENTIRE life, and I didn't even own him then! You've never seen his recent cage setup, either. So why do you insist I'm a bad owner? Not like you can prove it. You've also said you haven't lied since you were six. And yet you told me you have a file on/by your computer with BunBun's thoughts in it. YEAH, I believe that. Totally not a lie. And even if you were to just have grabed a folder and wrote some things down, you can't prove any of it. Heck, I bet you can't even tell me what kind of food I give him_Bunny Basics/T_, or What kind of Litter he uses_Yesterday's News,_ what his running pen is made of_NIC "Neat Idea Cube" grids_, What his favorte treat is_More like treat*s*- He loves banana, Banana skin, Papaya tablets, raisons/craisns, of course..._, What I do to keep him cool in the summer_A cold stone slab to lay on, cold water bottles, constant fresh, cold water, etc._, What his fovorite toy is_Sock or paper_... I bet you can try to answer those questions, and won't even get ONE right! So where the heck do you come off telling me I'm a terrible rabbit owner? not like *YOU* know anything about them. And you keep throwing that stupid poem_(The "Easter Bunny" poem- I love it to bits, but it gets annoying when Olivia goes every five seconds: "this is how u tret ur rabbit!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (*Copies and pastes poem*)")_, which you stole from my HL lookup, at me, and you keep telling me obsurd and untrue things (Like you don't need to neuter pets_Did I tell you about that? She doesn't even know what a neuter is.*_), and you continue to just throw blind and unrelavent facts at me! So I ask, where the HECK do you come off telling me I'm an awful owner? And that my rabbit is so darn miserable? Also, If anything, you should go mouth off to Karen what a horrible owner she was. She let her rabbits breed blindly and, if that wasn't bad enough, stole the possibility of a shelter rabbit finding a home by giving those baby bunnies away! Heck, SHE LET HER RABBIT GO IN THE WILD! And person in the world that knew even a fragment of a thing about domestic rabbits is that THEY CAN'T SURVIVE IN THE WILD. I bet you that poor rabbit is dead by now."

She does have a point. She's only seen me once in my life- when I was a little baby. Even though, I remember both of my homes distinctly- I grew up in a small breeder's cage 24/7 with all 5-6 of my brothers and sisters, AND my mother, with no hay(just pellets- the bad kind, with all the "treats" mixed in), rarely any water, rarely anything to protect up from the heat... And than now, I have a huge cage, all to myself, with my human making sure I'm comfortable in all heat, hay always, water always, a healthy diet, a loving owner... So it doesn't make sence she's yelling at the latter owner, rather than the former one, don't you think?

*= Xila says: "Olivia, apparently, is too stupid to know what a neuter is/does, dispite me explaining it to her. I mean... a younger kid not knowing? That's fine... but she's THIRTEEN! AND SHE HAS A FIXED PET! >.> I said to her "What...? I would think the sexual frustration of being intact would be more stressful. Besides, I;m going to be sure he's calm going there, and comming home.". She said "wat? no, i mean his whole life it wuld be stressing him out cause his brain would be telling him to do that, but he couldnt ceuse he didnt have those organs" or something like that. I said, "A neuter stops the production of hormones, which tell the animal to "do that". That's what a neuter *IS*." But she didn't believe me. Gawd, she has such an ego. She thinks she's just too high in class to pay attention to what a lowly peasent like me has to say. Even though I repeated this several times, Queen Olivia, just wouldn't listen, and keep repeating that thing she said earlier.
You can read the entire conversation here: (lThird post up from the bottom)
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=36746&forum_id=1"
HAH! Look how ignorant she is. xD
Hmm... "Queen Olivia". It does suit her, eh? I swear, someone needs to slap some sence into her. She thinks because she's in this "enrichment" program, that she's *SOOOOO* much smarter than every other human being on the face of the earth. Seriously. And Apparently you just need a high IQ to get in. Both Xila and "Kelly" have taken IQ tests before, and could probably easily get in. They, however, decided they have better things to do than spend their homerooms talking with a bunch of snobs who think they are smarter than everyone else. (No offence to anyone in those programs- You're "enrichment" programs aprobably aren't like this, but Xila's is) Also, I think that Olivia really just "Talks the talk, but doesn't walk the walk"... Meaning, I guess, she's all talk. She claims she can make layouts for pages, but Xila has never seen her use any layout other than a premade in all the time she's known her. (The closest she's come to seeing a custom-made layout of Olivia's is one of those really, REALLY simple ones- Like, just a page with a diferent font and backround color.) Also, Jessica doesn't believe her, either. She requested a custom lookup from Olivia once, and over a month later, she politely messages Olivia asking if it was done. Of course, Olivia said "no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" 
Silly Xila and her gossup.

I've never liked Olivia, anyway. I think that one time I *did* meet her, I bit her... or, peed on her... something like that.
Apparently, Xila doesn't like her, but every time they fight, the next time they meet in real life, Olivia just walks up to Xila and starts talking away like nothing happened! Like, the first time that she kept insisting how miserable I was, they got into this HUGE fight (I think somone posted it in a blog entry) and Xila was REALLY upset, and she let Olivia know, and blocked her shortly after. The next day. Xila still being REALLY ticked off, Olivia would just come over and idly chat with her like she didn't do anything at all! I swear, that Olivia... If she doesn't learn to be nice, she's going to loose all her friends. Xila is absoultly fed up with her, Kelly has never liked her to begin with... Even Devyn's dad says Devyn can't see Olivia anymore(because of Olivia's lies). (But she still does see her) Even patient, well-manored Jessica is just about to strangle her!
How do I know this? Xila believes that I'm a councler or something. She'll come over to me sometimes and I'll let her pet me and she'll tell me about things. I zone in and out, but it seems to make Xila happy to have someone that listens to her. (She tends to get a bit overlooked in life... Nobody really listens to her, sad to say.)

*BunBun


----------



## kellyjade (Jun 25, 2008)

Aww, BunBun's so cute. I love that first picture, and the caption. You have a peahen?! I am jealous.


----------



## Xila (Jun 26, 2008)

*kellyjade wrote: *


> Aww, BunBun's so cute. I love that first picture, and the caption. You have a peahen?! I am jealous.
> 
> *Most days, you might be.... Other days, not so much. Occasionaly she'll wake us up with her strange peahen call.... Ever heard it? It's the most peculiar thing. It sounds like a... I can't even describe it! It sounds almost like one of those old-fashoned car horns, a chicken being strangled, and adonkey. Strangest thing, I tell ya'.*





Xila~~~

June 25, 08



Sorry about the disapearence the last few days. Internet has been kind of flakey.

Check out this petfinder gal:




"I originally was at a shelter dumped there with my brothers and sisters. I was adopted and really came out of my shell and jumped around at the sight of my mom. Unfortunately, my mom is so busy that she is never around anymore and I've become so sad because I miss her. She wants me to have the best life possible so has decided to find me a new family. I really love my hay and of course pellets. Apples are also my favorite fruit. I've been told I have only one ear but I've never noticed. I'm not fussy about being picked up but loooooove to run around like crazy. "

She doesn't have an ear. What a strange trait... I wonder if she was just born like that, or if something happened?

Which gets me thinking- are there any serious disadvantages of owning a rabbit who lacked an ear?

Wouldn't they be prone to ear infections (since the inside of the ear... tunnel... thinggy would probably be exposed), overheating (since ears are the main cooling systemof a rabbit),etc...? What kind of special care would they need?

Not that I'm suggusting anything...

~Xila


----------



## Prince BunBun (Jun 26, 2008)

BunBun**

..Rawr.

Xila keeps saying that I'm going to get neutered real soon. But, she says it like "_REEEEEAL_ soon", which is slightly creepy.

She barks at me sometimes.
So I stare at her.
And she'll go "Don't look at me like that!"
But I'll keep staring at her.
And She'll go "Nooooo, cut it ouuut..."
But I'll keep staring at her.
And she'll go "Yer so meeeaann. D=" and give me a nose rub.

This happends a lot.

Silly girl. She keeps putting me in my "carrior" and than she CARRIES ME AROUND.
She takes me outside, though... which is a nice touch. I haven't been outside since last summer.

Xila was thinking of taking off my "Cage Extention" and putting it outside and zip-tieing(sp?) it together in a circle and putting it in the shade (Maybe with part sun) so I can run around, and she can keep an eye on me.

Fun.

*BunBun


----------



## Prince BunBun (Jun 29, 2008)

BunBun**
June 28, 08

I'm baaack...

Nyar. Xila took me in ze' cat carrior (More like "Bunny Carrior", though, since there hasn't been a cat in it in years...) and she took me outside, which was normal, but than she took me to the "car". And it was bumpy.Than she took me out. ANd took me in a funny-smelling building. And they stood there and talked. Than she handed me to a strange person. And they took me away. And they put me in a room with other pets. and they kept me there for, like, _forevahhh. _Than they took me, and they took me to this room, with this person, and they weighed me, and than they did something (I don't remember what) and I fell asleep and than I woke up than they keept me in the room with all the pets_ forevahhh_. And it was dark, and the pet next to me was being a crybaby. But it was cold and strange. I didn't like it. But than after the forevahhh, the strange person came and got me, and she gave me to Xila, and than they stood there and signed thingzzz, and there was a cat there in the waiting room. She looked mean. Of course, Xila and the tall slave were all "Ohh, lookit' tha pretty kitty!" But I still say it was evil-looking. It was gray and white and black and orange. And it kept going MIRRROOOWW. It was annoying. But than Xila put me back in the "car", and it was all bumpy, than she took me in, and she put me in my cage, and she let me out of the carrior, and she pet me, and gave me treats.
Which was good.
But than she locked me in my cage.
Which was bad.
I was tired when I first got home, cause it was reallee strange at that one place, and I didn't get much sleep, but I'm feeling a bit better now. I ate all my pelets. And I spilled my hay everywhere.
When her dad asked how I was, she looked over, and saw I was "meatloafing", and said I was just loafing around. Silly Xila and her "puns."
Silly vets and their "Neuteres". 'Twasn't fun. D=
And Xila didn't even give me a craison. "I couldn't find them" isn't a good exuse, darn it!
Nyaaa.
I get to post first, 'cause I'm aweshomez.
Nyearharhar. Now Xila will get to suffer with the horror of having nothing to say! Mwahaha!
*BunBun


----------



## Xila (Jun 29, 2008)

Xila~~~

I have the most random urge to do the chicken dance. 

Soez, yeah... BunBun took everything.

Between his post and the update in BunBun's neuter thread... I've got nothing to say.

Yarrr...

~Xila


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jun 29, 2008)

Wow, I never realized BunBun was Californian! He always looks all white in the pics, but in the vids, I saw the colored ears and nose! He's just precious!

Glad to hear he's doing well. I need to check your other thread too!


----------



## Xila (Jun 29, 2008)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> Wow, I never realized BunBun was Californian! He always looks all white in the pics, but in the vids, I saw the colored ears and nose! He's just precious!
> *Thanks... And actually, I'm not sure if that's genuine Californian points... It might just be dirt. But he might be part Cali... He's a "So mixed breed that there isn't even a name for it" kind of rabbit, so you never know. HarHarHar... Not only is he a prince, but he's also a master of disguise! Is he an ablino, or a Californian? Nobody knows! x3*
> 
> Glad to hear he's doing well. I need to check your other thread too!
> *Thanks. Right now he's eating his morning pellets.*


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 4, 2008)

Hey, Xila and BunBun, are you guys OK? Missing your blogs, and hoping you are both doing alright.

Jan


----------



## Xila (Jul 6, 2008)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> Hey, Xila and BunBun, are you guys OK? Missing your blogs, and hoping you are both doing alright.
> *Yeah- sorry 'bout that. ^^; We're fine. Sorry to have made you worry!
> *
> Jan




Xila~~~

July 5, 08

Awwww, thanks. ^^

Sorry for the Huuuuuuge lack up updates.

I've been busy... Plus, when I haven't been busy, I've beenstaying up late. I actually haven't been on RO much at all in the last few days.I usually do the blog when I go to bed(and that's also when I tend to check up on things and see what RO has been up to), so by the time I realize what time it is, I'm really too tired to do the blog. Infact, It's about midnight and a half here, so thisprobably doesn't make any sence whatsoever. Harharhar. Right nowI practically have coffee running thru my veins. :hyper:

ETA:
BunBun insists I add the fact that I forgot to mention, He doesn't know how to turn the computer off_("It's not that I don't know, it's just that a prince such as my self should not be bothered by such trivial things. That's why we have slaves: to do thatkind of thing for us."),_ so If I don't do my part of the blog, than he doesn't do his, either... I hope my fading coffee high made that readable. Right now as I write this, my coffee high is almost gone and I'm tired. So whenmy entry was written, I was either really hyper or really tired... Which made me realize, BunBun never seems to be tired. I've never noticed it before... But he can easily stay up for a long time. I guess random naps help... But still. Tha'd be pretty cool to be able to jsut take a little nap when you're tired, than be able to stay up all the time. Problem is, though, that would be pretty inconvient for us humans, having to take naps during the day. =/ Shame...

Wheee! Fun.

Like said, I'm practically running on Coffee right now, so don't expect this post to make any sence whatsoever.

M'kay, soo...

We didn't do anything for the 4th of July. Today, however, we went to see fireworks. Funny thing, how not that many people do fire works on the 4th, but, rather, on the 5th.

I stayed up untill 2 last night. BunBun was being a pain. ;;;>.> He /knows/ when I've stayed up too late. He'll push his run into my computer chair and he'll make a whole huge fuss and a buncha' noise.

We went to see Wall-E the other day. Cute movie.

Arg, I need a new way to manage BunBun's hay... he keeps popping his hay rack open! >.>

Hay everywhere, it's a mess, half of it gets waisted.

Have I ever mentioned BunBun is a little beggar?

Yeah! Once I came in the room with a sandwich, and he sat up on his hind legs and looked at me. like /that/. He did the same thing for my potato chips, and for varyous other human foods since than.

"Please, miss, spare a bite for the starving bunny?"
Yeah, /that/ look. >.>

Of course, he never gets anything. Unless it's something he can actually have- like bananas, or home-made strawberry/banana smoothies, etc.

Which reminds me, When we were getting him neutered, My mom said (about the fasting thing) "It just occured to me that you don't feed BunBun between midnight and 8am, anyway." I was /so/ tempted to say "Yeah, you're right... after all, that hay in his cage is just for decoration", but I held off on that, and just politley pointed out the hay.

I'm sorry... Pictures /soon/. My coffee high is starting to run out, so I should go to bed, just to make sure I don't end up falling asleep on my computer.

Fun. My brother did that once. He was playing my (old)laptop and fell asleep on it. >.>

But that's a different story.

~Xila

BunBun**

Eh? Xila is insisting that I do my update in the same postbecause she said I have to do my update "Right now so I can go to bed."

Silly girl.

"Midnight and a half"? I think she means it's 12:30am... But you never know with her.

Of course, it's later by now, but that's not the point.

Silly girl, she stays up too late. If she's going to stay up late, she might as well have the courtasy to cover up my cacge so it isn't as bright... So I have to be obnoxious untill she does. >.>

But I don't mind being obnoxious. Us rabbits are naturally good at that. =3

Xila complains that she doesn't get enough sleep. I don't even think that needs a comment, consitering waht she said in her post...

Also, she just changed her calander to "July" yesterday.

Sillie kitties.

Did I ever tell you that one of 'em was trying to bat at me through my NIC run? I got a bit fed up after a bit and boxed at 'er. I don't even remember if I got 'er or not, but I don't think she's tried it again since.

I'd upload the pictures for you guys, bit these bunny paws aren't ideal for handling small memory chips. I'll be sure she gets them uploaded, though. ^^

Night!

*BunBun


----------



## Prince BunBun (Jul 8, 2008)

There should be some pictures tonight. Xila's camera actually ran out of internal memory.  

The first pictures on the camera are from when she took me outside before my "neuter". That just goes to show how long it's been since she's uploaded pictures...

So Just know that tonight is going to have lots of much-needed pictures and videos.

*BunBun

ETA: Whoot! Page 11! =D


----------



## Xila (Jul 9, 2008)

Xila~~~

July 7, 08

Straight to the pictures.

These are from when I took BunBun out in his NIC cage to get some fresh air- this took place before his neuter.






_No, I don't want to come out. I have pleanty on "Nature" right here._

_




...Is she still looking?
Darn._





_How 'bout now?_

_




I can see pleanty from the slats of my crate, thank you._

_




I assure you, there's no need for me to come out..._





_I can see the whole farm from here._

_




...So, no, I'm not comming out._




_
Oh, there's Chuckie the woodchuck. Such a strange fellow, eh?_

_




Nature... who needs it, anyway?_




_
Pah._





_Of course I disapprove! Did I really need to tell you that...?_

_




...Arn't I cute? Pet me!_

_




But still... Pssht. I've never liked the outdoors anyway._

_








Good grass, though. You should get the recipe._

_




...But I'm still not comming out._

_




_The running area he had. It's a bit small, but he really wasn't out of his carrior much anyways, so I guess it doens't matter...


Silly anti-natureboy...

I won't be on Wednsday to Thursday. I think I've said that allready, but it never hurts to say it again.

BunBun reminds me of Sunday Cinnimon, of /the/ Disapproving Rabbits. But of course, his disapproval couldn't suprass hers. But that's not really saying anything, since she is still one of /THE/ disapproving rabbits. It's pretty hard to top her disapproval.

Night!

By the way, we're having some problems with the videos. They'll be along soon.

~Xila


----------



## Prince BunBun (Jul 9, 2008)

BunBun**

Silly girl and her "nature". I've never understood it.

Xila says I was being a nucence. She says that during the finale of one of her "shows" ("Hell's Kitchen"- ever heard of it?) when the two peoplez has their hand on the door handles, and "Chef Ramsey(sp?)" was counting down for them to see which of them won the "Executive chef" job at his restraunt, she said the whole countdown, I was taking one of my plastic toys and slamming it on the ground. So during the whole epic scene, I was going "BANG... BANG... BANG... BANG..." with mah toy. Good. =3 I was hoping I'd disturb her... During a "season finale", no less.

Oh, Xila didn't mention I got out for a "Midnight romp", as she said. She says she was at her computer and looked over and I wasn't there. Of course, what /else/ could she have seen when she looked over at my cage? Soez, yeah. She started running around lookin' for me and I was just sitting in the living room. Of course when I saw her I gave her a "It wasn't my fault!" Kind of look. I think she bought it. She later said to her friend, "And people say rabbit's arn't smart- As soon as I fixed the problem in his cage and let him back into it, he ran right back over to wher ehe got out.". 
Of course we're smart- who dares say otherwise...?
I should be able to get out on my own time, if I do say so myself. after all, I'm superior!
Allow me to demonstrate how you should bow to me...





You silly humans never get it right.

And now I turn my back to you. Go away. Go read a book or something.





*BunBun


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 9, 2008)

Awesome photos and comments - BunBun really looks like he doesn't approve of the Great Outdoors! I love this guy - he has such character 

Jan


----------



## Xila (Jul 11, 2008)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> Awesome photos and comments - BunBun really looks like he doesn't approve of the Great Outdoors! I love this guy - he has such character
> *Aww, thank you. ^^*
> 
> Jan




Xila~~~

July 10, 08

I'm back! =3

Soez my mom handed me a bag of hay. It was her hay. I had a label on it, and it says:

"(Our farm logo) Highest-quality Bun-Bun Hay (she spelled his name wrong. D=)
(Picture of a bunny) Hand cut and carefully dehydrated for your discriminating rabbit. Timothy hay and red clover blossoms"

I forgot to take a picture.

Dried clover blossoms are okay, right?

I admit, the hay smelled good. ^^ It's not that I don't approve of making our own hay, it's just that it's such a bother. If Rockwell's stopped selling timothy hay than yes, I'l dry my own hay, but that's ot the case. it has big bags of high-quality hay. It's not like /she/ buys it, either. I do. She pays for it at the store, than my dad wires themoney from my bank account to hers when we get home. I just think it would be kind of a pain to go out /every day/ and collect a whole day's worth of hay, every day. (and he goes thru hay like crazy- both eating and waisting it) I just see some flaws with it. What if you're sick, and can't go out? Plus, If you don't get enough hay for the day, and don't have any left over from the day before, that's it. You're out of hay. Also, there could be issues like continuious rain (if drying outside), or the dehydrator breaking(is drying inside), etc. It's not that I'm aghanst it, it's just that there are several flaws in the plan that could cause some issues if they arise. Other than that, I like the idea of home-grown hay. 

Still, though. I love the smell of freshly-dried timothy day.

And the smell of a freshly-made loaf of bread...






Meatloaf. =3
I've never actually had meatloaf before.


As I was taking pictures of BunBun, he kept chewing on the camera strap. I'd take itaway, he'd just grab it again... I know I probably shouldn't let him chew on it, but he's just so darn cute...





~Xila


----------



## Prince BunBun (Jul 11, 2008)

BunBun**


Did you see my new avatar?




=3
It's just something quick Xila did. She'll probably do a better one later.

Nothing much else.

So, for now, I leave you with a disapproving look. G'day.





*BunBun


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 11, 2008)

Love, love all the new pics of the boy! He is just so cute! Yep, white clover is okay. Give him a kiss from me and tell him not to be such a grouch!:biggrin2:


----------



## Xila (Jul 13, 2008)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> Love, love all the new pics of the boy! He is just so cute!
> *Thanks. Isn't he? =3*
> Yep, white clover is okay. Give him a kiss from me and tell him not to be such a grouch!:biggrin2:
> *A kiss I can do, but I'm not sure if he'll take my word for it on the grouch thing. You know how he can be.*



Xila~~~

July 13, 08

Gee, time flies!

You know what sucks?

I think we go back to school on BunBun's (unnoficial) birthdahy D= That /sucks/. I mean that REALLY sucks. I hope I'm not rihgt about that...

Ah, it muse be past 11:30, for I've lost all ability to type legably.

I'm makin' a hat. =3

So far, I have to make and sew the bunny ears on. It hasn't even taken me half a day. (Although, I was out shopping for half the day, too, but I don't count that. I mean actual working time), which is pretty good, consitering I'm doing all this by hand.

No sewing machenes for moi. If I decide to sell these hats, the first thing I'm buying with the money is a decent sewing machene!

Than it should only take me about a half hour to make these hats- Which Is adding on time. Because I still ahve to pick out fabrics, do measurements, measure and cut out the peices, etc.

But, yeah.

~Xila


----------



## Prince BunBun (Jul 13, 2008)

BunBun**

Silly Xila, makin' a hat..
Did you know that she saw a baby hat at the place where she gets her fabric, and she thought it would fit me? it had bunny ears on it. What would I do with /another/ sew of ears?
She says:
"Well, if one bunny ear is cute, and two bunny ears are SUPER cute, what do you think FOUR bunny ears are? <3"

Silly Xila.
I hope she doesn't try to make /me/ a hat.
...Crap, I think I just have her an idea.

Meep! She has a measuring tape. D=
I should go now.

*BunBun


----------



## Xila (Jul 14, 2008)

Xila~~~

July 14, 08

Well, it's been about 3/4 a day (working time) on the hat.

All I have to do is sew the ears on. Pictures will be posted. ^^

Sorry, It's too late to type legably. Spell check. Yay. =3

So I was talking to Kelly.

And I brought up a rant 'bout Devyn's rabbits.

Wanna hear it?

Yes? Okey, here it is.

...No? Oh well, here it is anyway

"I hope Devyn realizes how she cares for her rabbits. I mean, how she cares for them is thiiiissss close to being a cruelty case you'd report to the authorities. From a glance at their home, and memories of them, I've gotten this: When you open the door, the rabbits are scared of you. They are afraid of human touch, due to lack of interaction. On the contrary, if they know you (and they know me pretty well, Iâm over so muchâ¦), theyâll frantically SWARM your hands, hoping for anything short of even a glance their way, so desperate for human love. I noticed the poops in their litterbox were small, indicating a problem in their diet. I noticed the cage was scattered with clay cat litter, a litter that was deemed long ago unfitting for rabbit use, and can even be fatal in some cases. Devyn put a whole bowl of watermelon shell in their cage, and admitted RIGHT TO MY FACE that most of it just rots. They put two whole ears of corn in their cage, which is very bad in large amounts like that. Whenever they have corn, the bunnies get the husks. I mean, ALL the husks. And Devynâs family usually makes a LOT of corn. They never checked to see if either corn, watermelon shell, or corn husks were okay for them to have, not that I know of, anyway. They either have too many sticks in their cage, so it's hard to maneuver, or they have none at all. There is rarely a time when they have a decent number of sticks. I noticed when I was last over that they had no food in their bowl and no hay in their cage. Their rabbits are literally starving. Plus, I noticed they had no water in their bottle. I asked her if they had water inside the hutch. She just casually said "Oh, no. Could you fill it up?". I touched the inside of the bottle as I was. Bone dry. It was clear it had been a while since there was any liquid in the bottle. If you were to put your glove in their hutch when it has snow on it, they would lick the glove. Devyn would just go "look, how cute!", but I know it would be because they were frantically trying to get every last drop of water off them, because their water bottle was frozen solid, and they had nothing else to drink. They are in an outdoor hutch, loosing out on valuable human interaction and love. Their hutch is by where they park the 4-wheelers. They are practically scared to death every time one comes in/goes out. They have no toys, and have nothing more than each other to keep themselves pacified 24 hours a day. They are never taken out of their hutch for necessary exercise. They have no bedding, so when it's cold, all they can do to keep warm is snuggle up by each other and freeze. Cassie is not spayed. Her chances of getting a type of very deadly cancer are very high (over 80% likelihood) because she is not spayed, but they do nothing. These rabbits are never groomed, so their fur is layered in access fur they have shed. They havenât been to the vet since Midnightâs neuter. She took him to his neuter in a box. A FREAKING _BOX_! They didnât give him time to recover, but instead just plopped him back in with Cassie. Cassie had an unwanted litter. The babies were given to the feed store. Snake food, much? There are many more things I could talk about, but I think that's enough for now... I just hope she realizes how awfully she is treating her rabbits, and if she doesn't "get up or get out" (Pick up her act or give them away), they will probably die. If she does choose to "get out", they will always have the option of being with me. If I were to have a daydream about Cassie and Midnight, it would be of Devynâs family asking me if I could take them. Devyn has never heard this speech, because I talk rabbits all the time- she'd never take me seriously. If anything, this speech would just /annoy/ her.

I know rabbit cruelty cases are everywhere, butâ¦ This one is practically right next to me! Itâs my friend! If those rabbits died because of their cruel care, Iâd never forgive myself for not trying to do something. But as to what I should do, I donât know. Iâm going to Devynâs soonâ¦ Should I talk to her than? Maybe show her this? I donât know. Iâm not good with face-to-face situations. I do better over email, IM, forums, etcâ¦ But she doesnât have any of thoseâ¦ Iâm not sure what to do. Weâve been friends since kindergarten. She can get a little mad when I drone on and on about her rabbits, and I donât want her to get mad at meâ¦ When Iâm there, I think Iâll clean out their cage and give them some hayâ¦ In fact, Iâll think Iâll make a special batch just for them."

ETA: Now tha ti'm rereading this, I realize it sounds a bit overdramatic. It's not somuch the "No toys" and the fact they jsut throw stuff into the cage I'm focusing on, it jsut their over all care, mainly the fact they can go a while without water (If I hadn't have noticed heir bottle was empty, who knows when they would've been given water...), and the issue of the food. They see feeding the rabbits as a chore. They do it once a day- go out, grab the bowl, fill it, thow it back out with them, and leave. They probably won't see them again untill it's their time to feed them. When the bunnies are out of the food in the bowl, tough love. Go starve. 
Bredyn(sp?), the brother, does seem to care a bit about the rabbits- He'll actually go out and pet them once in a while. But that's pretty much it.

So that's it... I'm not really sure what to do. I want these rabbits to have better care, but I don't want her to get mad at me. If she does decide the rabbits would ahve better care elsewhere, I'd always accept them with open arms.Like I said,how she treats her rabbits is just /this/ those to being the kind of thing you'd report to the authorities.I want to make sure they have food and water when I'm there. I'll be sure to check that. *sigh* I just... I dunno. I'm always going "I love your bunnies..." when I'm over, in hopes she'll someday say "If you love them so much, why don't you jsut take them?" ... Like that'll happen. She's the kind of person where even thoguh she's taking awful care of the bunnies, she can't let anyone else have them. At least, that's what I've been learning from her in the past visits. Once I said I love the bunnies, and She said "Don't let my dad hear, or he'd say you could take them". This was all before I had the idea of taking them in. Now that I think about it, What would be so bad about it? They'd be able to live a healthy life, sue me... I mean, I'd understand not wanting to give them away because she cared about them, but that's the thing... she /doesn't/ care. If she cared, she would listen to me when I talked about the health of her rabbits. I don't say it in an overdramatic, snobby way like Olivia does to me, just blindly pointing out false and unrelavent things: I say it casually, calmly, pointing things out to her, showing her, and explaining how she could fix the problem. I don't think she's once listened to me: she doesn't care enough to fix the problems.For instance, I've pointed out the cat litter thing, they still to this day use clay cat litter. I've said they should check if things were okay for them (IE- Watermellon shells, corn, corn husks, etc), She jsut casually said "we do this all the time"... If you were to smash your hand in your car door every day, while you may do it "all the time", it doesn't nessessaryly mean it's healthy! I think her and her family see the bunnies as a mini veggie disposer. They have some veggies they need to get rid of, chuck 'em to the buns. "Oops! This lettuce went bad- it's all brown and wilted and slimy. Oh well, off to the rabbits!". They pretty much see them as a convient way to rid of their wastes. Any kind of veggie that goes bad, chuck it to the buns. Who /cares/ if they kill the rabbits in the process- it's convient!

If she really cared about them, she'd think about their health once in a while, and would realize it would just be better for everyone if she gave them away. (to me, preferably... it would drive me insane not knowing how they were. As I've said many times, If she were to offer them to me, I'd welcome them...)

Did I mention Devyn once said her mom once told her she didn't think I cared for BunBun? NO COMMENT. I admit that his care has some gaps, but at least he doesn't practically starve to death on a daily basis!

>.>

Moving on.

So I was out running around in the rain today. BunBun ran out of hay. Did I not mention that as a flaw to home haymaking? So, yeah! At about noon, he runs out of hay, so I'm running around in themonsoon picting timothy to dehydrate, as well as to give to him. What a pain. That's the thing- My mom gives me these bags of hay, thinking that'll probablt last him a good long time... I've never told her before, but those bags of hay she makes usually only last him about half a day.

It was raining today.

but I think I've mentioned that...

=/

~Xila


----------



## Prince BunBun (Jul 14, 2008)

BunBun**

No comment on the Cassie and Midnight stuff.

No comment on anything.
Harrumph. You expect me to top that post?

*BunBun


----------



## Xila (Jul 15, 2008)

Xila~~~

July 15, 08

Did you hear they're planning on a Ro meatup? I'm not sure, but last I heard something about Florida...?

I don't think I could come. =/ I'm terified of flying, and boating (it's too late to think of the word for it...), and I get carsick, so unless there's a train there or something...

Plus I don't think I could take BunBun anyway, which would kinda defeat the point. No, I don't think I could come. Too many loopholes...

In other news, I finishhed my hat! No pictures tonight, sorry.

~Xila


----------



## Prince BunBun (Jul 15, 2008)

BunBun**

Silly RO. Planning a party out of driving distance... =/

I really can't think of much else to say, though.

*BunBun


----------



## Xila (Jul 16, 2008)

Xila~~~

July 15, 08

Ah, hm, no pictures of the hat today. As I was going to take the pictures, I accentally broke the tripod. It's not even my tripod, either- it's my mom's.anic:

So I took it up to my room and superglued it. It had broken before, so it wasn't hard to fix, so I didn't think I needed any help. I got superglue all over my hands... and I glued two of my fingers together... I didn't think it would stick /that/ well...

Lesson learned:

Never underestimate the superglue.

Heh...

/anyway/...

I'm going over to Devyn's tomorrow for the pool party. I'm not sure if they'll be shown my blog or not, so I won't say anything about it.

I hope BunBunn is okay when I'm gone. Though, David does seem to have been caring more about BunBun. If he wakes up before me, he'll actually feed BunBun. So I guess I can kind of trust him. He only checkes on BunBun when he looks up from his game, though, so I'm not so sure I should trust that BunBun won't run out of hay, if you know waht I mean. (Huh... run-on sentence. It must be getting late.)

I'm sure he'll be fine, though.

Petfinder isn't working right. D= It's not showing most of the pictures right.
Not that I'm looking on petfinder...

~Xila



ETA: Hey, look! Me and BunBun are in the top 10 posting list! ^^





_(What? no, posting at 12:30am is /not/ cheating... it still counts!)_



ETA (again)

OOOOH! Lookie, this is my 299th post! 






WHOOT! I'll have to make my next entry my 300th post... maybe have lotsa' pictures...

Of course, I'll probably forget and have my 300th post somethere else. x3


----------



## Prince BunBun (Jul 16, 2008)

BunBun**

Silly girl. She'll be leaving me for a while.
/again/

She went out last week- I say that's enough.

Honestly, though, I've got nothing to say.

*BunBun


----------



## Xila (Jul 20, 2008)

Xila~~~

July 19, 08

Sorry! I'm here now. I started this post early so I could make it long. ^^

Where to start...

First off, no pictures.
Sorry.

I was gone for several days. No time to get pictures...

I will soon, though.



My brother is so stupid. I said something to him, He's like "What?" I say it again, he /takes off his headphones/ anddares to say"what?" Again. >.> I mean, I was talking to him! I say something, He asked me to repeat it, I did. He than bothers to actually listen to me and tells me to say it again! What the heck!? I allready told him twice, and that's enough.

Selfish little...

Anyway, We went to the Animal shelter with mah grandma. She's finally ready to accept another dog...

In this case, two.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11457583
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11457570









Cuties, Eh? Not very photogenic, I'm afraid. Much prettier in person. ^^

The white/cream is a male named Torrence, Black and white is a female named Jelena. We suspect they are brother and sister. We're not totlly sure on the spaying/neutering status, but, they've clearly been together a while... and they're male and female, over a year old each, Torrence doesn't really seem to be "interested" in Jelena in that way, etc... So I guessone should just assume they're spayed/neutered.Apparently the shelter people came in one day, and there they were, tied to the porch... Poor things. Snap some pictures, slap on a name, and pop'em up on Petfinder- these dogs arrived at the shelter yesterday, and allready have two peope wanting them. (including Grandma) They were put on a 48 hour quarenty, and can be adopted tomorrow- We're going to the shelter at 11:30, when it opens... I hope the other person who wants them doesn't show up while we're there. Tha'd be kind of awkward... =/ Grandma really wants them to go together, but mom says she she try to get her to consiter splitting them up if the other shows up. Just so "everyone is happy". Mom suspects Grandma wants the girl, if she had to choose jsut one,but... I hope they don't have to be split up. They're probably bonded- Image how stresful it must be for them in the first place, let alone how much added stress that would be created if they got split up! Unfourtunatly, this shelter is a "first-come-first-serve" kind of thing... But I'll be there, and If we do get 'em, I'll be taking pictures. My mom and dad have to ship a bull at 12:00, so they think they'll pop in, pick up the Dogs(Hopefully the "s" will stay!), buy leashes and colars from the shelter (Or, if none suits, run down to the feed store real quick and look there), take the dogs, and such to Grandma's house, leave me there and have me set the colars up, show them around(open doors for them, etc), help them cope, let them out, etc... They'll drop me off, go get the bull in the pen, see that it gets to the Leona Truck okay, than go pick me up... Man, I hope we really do get them- both of them.

Also, fine parenting at it's work- When we were leaving, Jelena and Torrence came to the end of their outdoor kenel to watch us, and my mom is just like "Stick your fingers in the cage and see if they bite".
And she was Serious.
Stick your fingers in the cage of two dogs in which you have no backround history of. What awonderful idea.
But, not to worry, they didn't bite. ^^ They each gave me a little lick instead.

So, just spare us a thought and hope we get there first... And if the other person does show up, that they are generous enough to just give us both dogs. I hope they are, if they do show up at the same time as us... These are the first dogs since Bandit that she has even /consittered/, let alone actually went to see in person and appllied for! She'd always shoot down every dog we showed to her. (Not literally, of course-We'd print out their petfinder page and show her)
"Too small"
"Too young"
"Too old"
"Has a health concern"
"Too energetic"
"Too needy"
"Too idependent"
"Not house trained"
"Too big" (It was an 8 pound pomerainian- /that's/ how pickyshe was with this)
"Don't like the color"
"Don't like the breed"
"Can't be left alone unsupervised"
Etc.
So naturally we were all surprized when she looked at these two dogs andsuddenly said she actually wanted to go see them, and were amazed when she said she actually /wanted/ them! 
I really hope we do get them both...
My Aunt called us after calling her, and said grandma was all excited about getting them tomorrow... I'm not sure she even knows there's another potential adopter. Man... She'll be so crushed if we don't get these dogs... 
So spare us a thought, if you have a moment. She get's so lonely. Blackie is a nice kittie, but he's not really the snuggly compainion she needs. Grandma, in a way, really does /need/ these dogs... =/

So the hay thing... Still not alowed to buy timothy. Right now BunBun is livin' off of grass from the lawn and Orchard grass.

Uhg...

Also, ran out of Papaya tablets, and BunBun is shedding. Again.

Eh.

My dad's here this weekend. He got me a 'nother bag of Bunny Basics/T! ^^ I still have half the old bag left, but, Never hurts to get more early, as long as I don't open it 'till I need it.

Well... That's it...

OH! Wait, one more thing!

I know this isn't as special an occasion as, say, a 1,000, or 10,000... But For me, this is special. Whenever I join an animal forum, The people are usually snobboy or mean, so I quit the forum, and eventually loose interest in the topic... That didn't happen here, because I have mah RO buddies! They were always kind, they helped me take care of BunBun and let him have the top notch care he has today. (Except the hay thing- but that'll get sorted out soon...I hope.) If not for you, RO, BunBun would probably beneglected and miscared for... If he'd even be here at all.While many have heard ofthe results of neglect because of the loss of interest in an animal, I, like several others, have seen it first-hand with my own eyes... So it means a lot to me that Ithank you, RO, for keeping me interested, and well informed.So, heres to my RO people, and many years of happyness and good health to come:



[align=center]:bunnydance:urplepansy:HAPPY 300th POST TO ME! =Durplepansy::bunnydance:
~Xila[/align]


[align=center][/align]


[align=left]BunBun**[/align]


[align=left]Xila sez I should do my post in the same as hers for her 300th- For the sake of "good old times".[/align]


[align=left]Pssht.[/align]


[align=left]What's that mean, anyway...?[/align]


[align=left]I don't see why this is such a big deal. =c[/align]


[align=left]*BunBun[/align]


----------



## Xila (Jul 21, 2008)

Xila~~~

July 20, 08

Ever put peroxide in your ear to unclog it? Well, my brother handed my mom the Peroxide container to pot some in his ear, and she's like "So now you're goigng to steal all my cough syrup?" And David is just like "".

Than when she was pouring it, she accidentally missed and it trickled down his face and into his eyes.

FUN!

Oh,

'Bout the dogs.

Before I say, I'll ask you this...

If there was a bonded pair of dogs at your shelter, you really like them. You came into the shelter the day they arrived, and decided on your favourite to adopt when there quarentine was over, as you could only take one... You really don't want to splt them up, though, they probably being brother and sister, and growing up together and everything... However, you know the people in line behind you wanted both dogs, and would have gladly adopted both of them together.

What would you have done? 

Split the dogs up and take your favourite, or let the people behind you have them so they could stay together?

As you probably could've guessed, the lady in front of us, knowing well aware we had full intention to get both dogs, ///INSISTED/// she could only get one. I mean, thing is, the whole time she was all "Oh, I hate to split them up" but apparently she didn't care enough to actually let them go to a home together...

So, yeah... She took the girl, Jelena, and we ended up with Torrence. At first I was really bummed about them getting split up, but, now that I think about it...

As much as Torrence is going to miss Jelena, I really think ge got the better bargan here. Jelena was much more active, all over everywhere, licking everyone, whining for some petting, running around trying to get some attention, etc... Torrence was laying near the walls of his enclosere, with a (metaforically-speaking)"Speak when spoken to" kind of attitude... He is, for the most part, much more quiet and calm. Also, I believe more tollerent. As said, Jelena was kind of all over everywhere. Torrence let us pick him up and hold him, we gave him a bath, sat him in our laps as he dried, we cut mats out of his pretty hair, brushed him, and pet him with no trouble at all. In the ride home, he even curled up on my lap. ^^ (I had to hold him anyway. We had nothing to put him in)

He currently doens't really have a name.. I still like the name "Torrence", but Grandma doesn't, and it's her call. She tried out the name "Peter" while I was there with him and my mom and dad were shipping the bull... I have nothing aghanst the name, I just don't think he looks or "seems" like a Peter.

Poor boy... He keeps going over to the window, putting his paws on the sill, and looking out... I think he's looking for his sister. =c

So both the pets (Torrence and Jelena) are on a week "trial"... It seems like a new thing, because I don't remember doing that with Maggie... but, we adopted her a good few years ago, so I suppose it could not be /that/ new. It's neet, though- cough over the adoption fee as colateral, and you can basically "borrow" the dog for a weekto see if it works out. You than go back to the shelter and either A- hand the dog to one of the workers and pick another, or B- sighn some adoption papers. 

I think I'm hoping that Jelena and her new owner don't work out... as mean as it sounds. They shelter people said they'd contact us if Jelena came back to the shelter... But you can't be sure how reliable they are. When we went to see them, mom asked the shelter people if they couldsee the dogs they were looking at (Meaning, take the dogs out and put them in a room sowe could interact with them), they're jsut like "Yeah. Just look thru the cage". >.>Didn't even sit up.

Aah.

Unfourtunatly, "Big Mean Blackie" decided to give little Torrence a clawful of disapproval... right to the face, too. Poor lil' guy isa bit afraidof him now... I would be too- Blackie is bigger than he is!

Pictures:





Taken while we were waiting for the shelter to open. Jelena and Torrence together.





Driving home... Thank goodness he doesn't get carsick, unlike some *other* white dog we know... Expically since he was on my lap.





First picture taken when he got home.





Beign bery calm and still while mom cut the mats out of his fur. (Anote: My dad may be big and strong, but Torrence was actually being handled very gently. So he was being well-behaved on his own will, not because he had to)









He fell asleep when cutting the mats from his tummy.





After we cut most of the mats out, he got a quick bath.





Watchingout the window (For Jelena?).





Blackie connects to the mothership to report the intruder.





Looking happy and cute.





More looking happy and cute.





Even /more/ happy and cute





Yet more happy and cute





Dispite only being in the house for a fewhours, he had allreadymanaged to unpack the "Starving little dog" routineby the timedinner was ready.





And Prince BunBun acnoligement laws states at least one picture is required per picture upload.

Okay, so it's three in the morning- I'm sure as heck not gunna go and spell check this post, so bare with me, and use yer lovely little heads to try and figure out what I'm trying to say. 

:zzzzz
~Xila



BunBun**

Silly girl! Too lazy to let me do my own post. 

Ah well.

I was thinkign of making the Prince Bunun acknolegement laws 2+ photos, instead of 1+. What do you think?

*BunBun


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 23, 2008)

Congrats to your Grandma on Torrence (or Peter) - he is a cutie, and boy, did he scrub up well . it's areal shame that he and Jelena couldn't have stayed together - perhaps the week's trial won't work out for her adopters!

BunBun - definately at LEAST 2+ photos 

Jan

BTW - well done on 300 posts - glad you stayed on this forum


----------



## Xila (Jul 24, 2008)

**sigh* This WHOOOLE big post poofed 'cause I accidentally clicked a button on my toolbar and it clicked away, soez now I'm writing the whole thing again. Bare with me. =c*

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> Congrats to your Grandma on Torrence (or Peter) - he is a cutie, and boy, did he scrub up well . it's areal shame that he and Jelena couldn't have stayed together - perhaps the week's trial won't work out for her adopters!
> *Thanks. ^^ Actually, I didn't post this (I forgoooot), but Torrence went to the groomer's the other day. Mre below. Yeah, it is a shame. Yeah, maybe- the shelter said they's contact us if she came back, but, like said, not sure if they're really that reliable.*
> 
> BunBun - definately at LEAST 2+ photos
> ...




Xila~~~

July 2-something, 08

Don't feel like looking up what day it is.

About the name thing, I think it's going to be like how it was with Bandit- He's got a name. but Grandma calles him "Baby". She tends to do that. She insists she's not going to call Torrence "Baby", but she's starting to allready...

So, like I said, Torrence got shaved the other day... I took some pictures before he was shaved, which I'll post first.





Immitating a hunter's animal skin rug





Even cute little dogs tend to give you the evil eye...





He was just standing there giving me this really pathetic look, but by the time I took the picture he was allreadt heading down the stairs.





Ohno! Grass!





Laying around





More laying around





Even more laying around





STREETTCCHH...





Huh? Whatwazzat?





Cutteee. =3

And now the pictures of when he was shaved. I agree that he looked cute with the long hair, however, his past owner let his hair het really out of controol... There was no other option. =/ For the best, really. He also had lots of poop stuck on his rear and all tangled in his fur and such... so most of his rear was just covered in tight knots with this poop center. Real fun.

he was slso discovered to be neutered... I could figure that one out, though, even before his shave.

I remember when Bandit got shaved. He looked like a teddy bear. ^3^
I think Torrence looks like a snouser(shnouser? How do you spell it?), in a way. He still looks really cute. But than again, it's Torrence- dow could he /not/ look really cute? =D

He also got a spiffeh new collar. 

ANYWAY, Shaved Torrence:





Whoo! ^^ Isn't he spiffy?





"Wa'chu lookin' at?"





Looking at a plant pot





Pretty flower. =3





Flower pot.





Top(ish) view





His spiffy new collar.

Isn't he cute?

I think so. =D

OH,

And in the waiting room, they had THE COOLEST COFFEE MAKER EVER.

You just popped something open, get the flavor you want, which is in a little container, put the container in the slot, puncture it by pushing down gently, put a cup under the coffee slot thing, push the tray in, and press the button. Within seconds you get a cup o' coffee. =D Just open the tray, pop out the container, and throw it away. Dunno 'bout you, but I thought it was THE coolest coffee maker I've EVER seen. =D It was awesome...

Oh, and the cup had this thing on the outsideof the cup, that would poof yp when it got hot. ^^ To keep you from burnign yourself, I assume...

ALSO,

Sorry 'bout the BunBun acknowlegement law... Kodak is being stupid.

Again.

So I can't cave any pictures to my computer, so I can't upload them to photobucket. =/

~Xila

*BunBun

Phoee!

Remind me to punish her.

Some other time.

I'm tired.

Silly dog.Like, it's all fluffie, than it's not, than Xila says he'll be fluffy again sooner or later.
Make up yer mind! 

Than there's that other dog... Who'd all whiney and stuff...

Eh.

That's a different story.

*BunBun


----------



## Xila (Jul 25, 2008)

Xila~~~

July 24, 08

Did you hear about the sale that's going to happen at pet-rabbit-toys.com tomorrow?

30% off everything from 12-1 pm, after that, 20%. 

I hope they make new things for the to climg on/in... I want the activity zone and tunnel, but, BunBun is 7lbs... he'd need the XL, which is a good $10-$20 more. =/

Hah, fun...

Kodak is still being a pain.

Hah, if I ever get my own camera, I'm going to /really/ try to avoid getting the Kodak easyhsare software...

It's such a pain. >.>

So, still no pictures.

Sorry. =/

My brother thinks that becasue Wild rabbit and Domestic rabbits are both rabbits, that means they are the same, meaning BunBun is, basically, a wild rabbit. >.>

Geez, the ignorance of some people...

Of course, the fact they don't have the same scientific names, the two species can't breed, the species would want nothing to do with each other, petrabbits haveLoooots of years of domesticating and selective breeding under their belt, etc... all that doesn't matter *at all*. They're both rabbits, so they're exacly the same! (says my brother)

>.>

Nothing much else besides that...

ETA:
Oh! And my mom got these boxes and cut doors and stuff in 'em. =D BunBun seems to really like them. There's a tunnel type thing, and a box with a skylight and door cut in it. ^^ He seems to like them, but he can get out when he stands on them... and, if history repeats itself, he'll be able to colapse [the boxes]... But in that case, we'll jsut cut 'em some more. ^^

He'll also need more room to be able to move around with the boxes and stuff in his cage.

I want to build him a whole kingdom someday... with cottontail cottages, and hopper hideaways, and varyous other structers..

*sigh*

Someday. =D

~Xila

*BunBun

Bleh. Xila is being lazy and won't let me use mah account. She says it /takes longer/ 

It doesn't, really...

Eh. Oh well.

So no pictures of me, shame...

But no pictures of that silly little dog, either.

Hm. =/

*BunBun


----------



## Xila (Jul 26, 2008)

Xila~~~

July 25, 08

Whoot! Spent about $70 on BunBun today. =3

Can't wait 'till the stuff comes...

So Kodak decided to work- you know what that means. =D

I'm bored, so I'll put 'em into catagories:

#1- Disapproval
Every rabbit needs some disapproval in their life.






_Well, Fine! Be that way!_





_Humph_





_Excuuuuseme?_

_




Why, I never!_





_Shoo._





_I am not a slipper. Remove your foot from my body before I bite it off. _

#2 No catagory
If it's not a disapproval, than there's no real catagory for it...





Mid-scratch; I thought it looked kind of funny





_Neh?_





_You say sum'fin?_

_




Hm, what a marvelous view._





_A skylight- what a nice touch._





_Hm? Who's there?_





Silly-lookin'





_Hm- is this a new flavour? I don't recall her clothes tasting like this before._

_




It is? Oh, how interesting. I simply must buy this flavor for my towls._

_




Quit lookin' at me. D=_





_Myyy camera strap_





_No! I said it's MIIIINE! D=_

Oh, and the other day, I had a weird dream- There were thesse little alien-type things (that looked just like mini-people) that lived insidethe cardboard toilet paper tube in BunBun's cage. 
After I told my brother this, BunBun threwthe cardboardtube around a few times.
Just checking,I suppose.

~Xila

*BunBun

Xila bein laazzyy

There are also some videos, but Photobucket is being stubborn with them.

Sheesh- if it isn't one thing, it's another...

And she took all the pictures, so I've got nothing to say.

Phoee.

=/

However, as I'm typing this, I notice Xila got a new cursor- a bunny. (of course)

White up-eared bunny sitting, with brown nose, ears, and tail. It doesn't turn up in scheenshots,but let me try something else...

Ah, I got it- you lucked out.

This is wha it looks like:






The part you click with is the ear tip closest to the left- But I'm sure you could've figured that out.

Really, nothing much else...

*BunBun


Cursor (C) Cursor Mania


----------



## Xila (Jul 27, 2008)

Xila~~~

July 26, 08

So, I found a free webcam hosting site! Free, you can add a description, embed the 'cam, add titles, all that... I still have to look into it more, butit looks perfect!

I'm going to get my dad to help me set the webcam up (Not tall enough. ^^; ), and hopefully by tonight I should have a 24/7 live feed up...

Inspired by:

http://www.binkybunny.com/Default.aspx?tabid=84

and

http://bunnycam.camstreams.com/

Naww, man, I can't wait... hope there isn't some stupid catch to this site, though.

I know my dad will have to sign up under his name, and the account will be his and stuff like that, but It'll be of BunBun. ^^

Still only have a crap-quality webcam... So bare with me.

^^

So... Yeah.

~Xila

*BunBun

Watching my every move? I daresay I don't approve!

(Hey, that rhymed...)

But, anyway, I dun approve of it at all.

Oh, but it would make me a /little/ more well known... just that much closer to world domi-... I mean... fame. =D

On second thought, those rabbits do have the right idea.

Nyar.

Nothing much else to say, I'm afraifd...

*BunBun


----------



## Xila (Jul 31, 2008)

Xila~~~

July 30, 08

Ahha... It's way too late.

While lookingup the date:

I Stared at my calander for several seconds, and still couldn't remember what month it was.

I pressed a button on my watch- it's the kind of thing where you press a button and it'll show you the number of the month, and the day- I pushed the button and looked at it, And I'm jsut like "...? It's not 7:30.". I actually had to do a doubletake to remember that that was the date. ^^;;

Hah....

That's the thing about summer vacation- I really loose trackof the days and months and whatnot because I don't actually have to keep track of them for anything.

So BunBun has been keeping me on my toes lately.

*sigh*

what am I going to do with him?

He can now het out _on his own. _

Just jump right over his cage and onto the sofa.

I have to keep the sheet on his cage. Lets just hope he doesn't try to jump thru it.

Aww, I wanted to say lotsa stuff, but I can't remember what.

I jsut realized something- if I have to keep the sheet on his cage, that makes his new live webcam pretty much useless. =/

Oh well.

I'll think of another way to angle it...

somehow.

I'll think of something.

So if I want friends over, there's only one rule: My room has to be clean.

Now you should have figgured out by now that's not my kind of thing... Really, it isn't.

I hate cleaning my room. At least it only has to be done once a year.

BUT, there's a good thing about it (other than the friends)...

Redecorating, of course!

I think I want to this year.

I was thinking kind of a light olive-ey color for the walls, than the baseboard white, than getting a darker green, and painting designs on the walls...

ANd maybe I can clean out my shelves, so I can collect MORE bunny stuff, and not have to worry about running out of space for everything!

Yay!

So I chavem't really thought much about the new room decorating design... thing...

I'll have to look into some fung-shuei and Chinese ballance and harmony... stuff...

You know- Put the bed facing ________ for more luck, don't have it facing a/an ________, You know, that kind of fun stuff.

So right now my room has an underwater theme... I like it, but it was kind of a "spur of the moment" thing. it really didn't have much thought put into it, and it looks a it sloppy. Don't get my wrong, I love it, I jsut think it's time for a change.

Besides, I'm going to be 13- as a teenager, I think I should have the option to redecorate my room again. ^^

I can really only think of three times I've redecorated- The first, when I first "Dominated" the room (it used to be my parent's bedroom- I took over and they took my old room), It was painted pink (Lil' 6-year-old interests. EVERYTHING was pink and girly... ick...), than it was redecorated to the Underwater theme several (and I mean several) years later, and now, a few years later (2? 3?)the redecoration I want to do this year.

Hmm... But I have this really neet chair- one of those big comfy... Things...





Yeah, that (minus the stool)

...Except it's an ocean blue kind of color.

I love that chaira lot, but I can't think of any way it can fit in with the new room theme... Maybe I can just buy a new pillow-cushon-thing for it, so I don't have to get rid of it...? Than jsut keep the blue cushon in my closet or something incase I could find something else to use [the cushon] for.

Yeah, tha tmight work...

But do they sell jsut the cushons?

I'm sure I could find one if I looked hard enough.

At this rate, though, it might just be easier to buy a new chair. Now that i think about it, the frame (a kind of dried bamboo color) wouldn't really fit with the room theme, either. It's have to be a cream/white color, or an oak kind of color (to match my dressors... Ooh, maybe I could get new dressors, too?
No, no, tha'd be asking way too much...)





That's basically waht I have right now... Maybe with the cushon being a bit of a deeper blue.

If I did get a new chair like that, it's not like the old one would "go to waste"- I'd give the old one to my brother- he's always liked it. It's pretty comfet. <3

Sheesh, but he might break it... He's 15 and about300 pounds. =/

BUT, that's another story entirely.

But, yeah- he does seem to have a "blue" thing going- blue (ish) walls, blue beanbag (actually, come to think of it, hat got taken down stairs last year- the chair could go where the beanbag was...)

I wonder when he's going to redo his room, if ever...

I have to admit, I'd miss the blue chair if I get rid of it, though. I remember I used to curl up and fall asleep on it. ^^ It's so comfey and squishy... <3

But, again, another story.

Oh, I'd also need a new lamp.

One of the few things that remain from the "pink girly cutsie" room style. Cute lamp. Got kitties. I used to have three kitties than humg off the shade... Not sure how many are left, now... two, I think?

Ah, goodness... I should stop there, this whole post has been about my room. I immagine you're getting sick of hearing about the ideas. ^^;

If I do redecorate, though, I'd definatly post pictures of the finished room.

Pictures credit to wherever I got them, which is linked to VIA the pictures, YADAYDAYDADA.

~Xila

*BunBun

Silly girl- loosin' her mind during the summer.

So I can get out on my own now.

I don't do it too often, though- It'd really hard to jmp over two NICs. =/ 

But if I keep doing it, I'll get better.

Ooh, interesting thought there...

*BunBun


----------



## Xila (Aug 2, 2008)

Xila~~~
August 1, 08

Using my dad's laptop right now. Neat new one. It's even got a fingerprint scanner (Not set up)

Lammie (my super awesome stuffed lamb that I've had since 1st grade) got a pretty new bow. ^^

*sigh*

Long one today...

...rant/

I hope BunBun gets over this new "Phase" with being totally obnoxious. I mean, I was thinking about it today, and it seems like every second I have I'm worrying about BunBun because of a reckless behavior he just did, taking something away from him, putting him back in his cage, checking to see if whatever he has should be taken away, etc. 

Don't get me wrong, character is good, but, I mean... lately, he's just been plain off _obnoxious_. 

Let's see...

He's been jumping out of his cage. /A lot/. David is always taking the sheet of his cage because "we're home"... But it's more than that. I'm so afraid he's going to land wrong or hit something, etc, and really hurt himself.

Also, he broke my measuring tape. From 28in to 31in is completely gone. At least he left the metal on the ends... And guess who was last around my computer area when I found it broken in BunBun's cage?
I'll give you a hint, he broke my headphones by pushing the tower up to BunBun's cage, than refused to take responsibility for it...

BunBun is always dragging trash into his cage (things like candy bar wrappers, stuff like that that he shouldn't have- usually I get to them before too much damage is done), he's been grabbing at papers on my desk and chewing them, chewing on my desk corners, (which is old- I'm afraid of what it might have been treated with), breaking and eating his toys (which wouldn't concern me so much if it weren't for the fact his favorite one to snack on was plastic... I've since removed it from his cage) 

I'm so worried that all these foreign objects will hurt him...

I also think he might be coming down with something. He's been sneezing a lot... You don't think it's because he's near a fan, do you? I mean... there's no other place to put him...

And only as if to make things worse, my family doesn't get it /at all/.

They don't get why I go thru his hay and pick out the Baby's Breath- It's toxic to cats, so I do it Just in case. My family would think that's a really stupid thing to do because a "wild bunny" could probably eat Baby's Breath. 

And they think nothing of his cage being directly under a window/fan because a "wild Bunny" would be okay, and etc.

Why is it so hard for them to understand that BunBun /ISN'T/ a wild rabbit?

They probably, knowing them, wouldn't let me take BunBun to the vet because I "Think" something is wrong... He'd probably have to be laying in front of them dying before they'd even consider letting me make an /appointment/, let alone take him in for an emergency visit.

They're just like that, you know?

They didn't approve of getting him neutered because he was "just a rabbit", they probably wouldn't approve of micro chipping, vaccinations, etc because he's "Just a rabbit", they probably wouldn't approve of monthly vet checkups because he's "Just a rabbit", etc...

Why is it so hard for them to understand that he /ISN'T/ "Just a rabbit"?

Apparently BunBun is just a wild rabbit to them. 

I mean, I know that around here you raise rabbits and eat them, but why does that make it so wrong to own a pet rabbit? Why is it so wrong to take a rabbit to the vet, and get him neutered, care about his physical health and condition, buy him toys, and _love_ him?

Why is it so hard for them to understand that I /CARE/ about him?

They don't let me buy high-quality timothy hay because they don't want me to "waist my money". They expect me to choose just random wheat grass that they found, mixed in with all kind of other plants such as Baby's Breath, so I have to pick thru it and get the other stuff out, rather than buying timothy hay that has been bailed by a reliable company that I've always trusted, and get most my stuff from. To them, picking the healthiest choices for my rabbit is "wasting my money". They'd rather have me throw any old stuff in his cage, rather than buy what's been proven to be best, just so _I_ can save a few bucks. I've just given up the idea of telling them that I _WANT_ to "waist my money" on timothy hay for BunBun, because I knew if I did, than they wouldn't respect my decision (which I made a good long time ago), and they would start yelling and stuff... 
I don't understand. Why is it that they are always telling me to make my own decisions, and telling me to do what I think is right, but than they /YELL AT ME/ when I do? 
They think it's /so/ immature of me to want to buy the "expensive", reliable hay, rather than going out and picking up some random grass they are "pretty sure" is wheat grass.

Why is it so hard for them to understand that BunBun's digestive system /ISN'T/ like a "wild rabbit's"? 

It's /NOT/ equipped to handle any kind of weed you throw in his cage. 
Plus, they've decided that a rabbit won't eat any kind of leaf/weed/food.etc that's toxic to them.
And if they think it, it /MUST/ be right! Just like their firm, diehard belief domestic rabbits can survive easily in the wild!

That thing about the food is almost as stupid as the "Oh, they won't breed because they're son/mother brother/sister father/daughter etc" comment that people say sometimes.

So, according to that "fact", if BunBun were to get a hold of some chocolate, he wouldn't eat it because it's toxic. While I admit BunBun is smart, he would still eat something toxic to him. Probably about 99.9% of domestic rabbits would.

â¦*had to go plug the laptop in* â¦Where was I? Oh, right.

â¦So my family just doesnât âget itââ¦ 

They really donât care about BunBunâ¦ âWho cares if heâs getting a /GOOD/ diet, as long as itâs /CHEAP/!â, âNo, no, he doesnât need all those stupid toys! Heâll be perfectly fine sitting 8+ hours alone during the week. After all, rabbits /LIKE/ being alone in a cage all day with nothing to do! â, âNo he doesnât need vet care! Heâs just a rabbit!â, etcâ¦

Why is it so hard for them to understand that I /LOVE/ BunBunâ¦?

Sighâ¦


/rant


~Xila

BunBun**

Neeeeeh. Youâre probably sick of reading by nowâ¦

*BunBun


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 17, 2008)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, XILA 

*And where's your updates???????

Jan


----------



## Xila (Aug 18, 2008)

Ah, sorry!

I've been forgetting about my blog. I should put an update in _soon._

So, for now, I leave you with a random picture I took yesterday(I was playing around with effects and such):






Ceeellleeerrrryyyy.
(By the way, no, I didn't let him have the whole thing- jsut a bite. I know better than to let him eat a long piece of fresh celery)

~Xila


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 28, 2008)

:birthday:birthday:birthday:birthday 

*HAPPY 1ST BIRTHDAY
*You beautiful bunny, you!!!

Hope you have a wonderful day, and that your Slave gives you everything you want 

Jan


----------

